# مناظرة بيني وبين azizcool حول الطبيعة اللاهوتية 



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

سلام ونعمة للجميع دائما ما يسألونا المسلمون كيف يكون المسيح اله 
والاستاذ عزيز طلب مني عمل مناظرة حول هذا الموضوع
ولكن انا لي شروط لاستكمال تلك المناظرة للنهاية 
اولا ممون تدخل اي احد مهما كان 
ثانيا اذا استشهد انا بايات قرأنية فسيكون بدليل من تفاسير علماء المسلميين 
ثالثا اذا استشهد المسلم بكلام من الكتاب المقدس فيتوجب عليه ان يأتي بتفسير كنسي معتمد عن الايات التي يذكرها 
وبأذن المسيح سأرد بنعمة المسيح 
اطرح مداخلاتك الاولي يا استاذ عزيز اذا اردت ان تبدأ وتفتح الموضوع كما تشاء ولكن اطلب منك ان تراعي ما ذكرته سلفا
سلام ونعمة


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

المسيح الاه كيف ذلك؟


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

وانا أسألك اولا سؤال مهم لكي يكون قاعده اجيب من خلالها ما هو منظورك عن معني الاله 
او ما مفهوم الله من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

الاه خالق السماوات و الأرض و ما فيهما و الذي يجب عبادته وحده دون سواه...


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

ما هي صفاته الخلق فقط ؟؟؟


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

ممكن أسم حضرتك لكي اناديكي به ان سمحتي؟؟
الصفات كيرة سيدتي العزيزة أما الخلق فليس صفة بل هو عمل من أعمال الله الصفات مثل الرحيم من الرحمة و و العزيز من العزة...
و لكي لا ندخل في نقاش عقيم...
أفترض معك أن المسيح هو الله...
هل مات المسيح عندما صلب أم لا؟


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

مات أم لم يمت؟؟


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

انت تقفز قفزات سريعة انتظر حتي نفرغ من الكلام حول الوهية المسيح وبعد ذلك نتحدث عن الصلب 
اسمي بالعربي مارتينا 
تعالي نتفق يا استاذ عزيز ان السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو شخصية هامة سواء بالمسيحية او بالاسلام فالقرأن رفعه الي منزلة الخالق والعلم بالغيب ومحييؤ الموتي ما الي ذلك ولكن ما بعد ذلك نختلف فيه 
هي من هو المسيح له المجد هل هو مجرد نبي ام اله 
فللتخيل معي ان مارتيان اتت اليك وقالت لك انا الله اعبدني 
هذا مجرد افتراض طبعا ولكن ما هو رد فعلك ؟؟
هل ستقبل هذا الكلام وتعبدني ؟؟؟
بالطبع لا لانك ستفكر بعقلك اذا كانت هذه اله فهل ستحتاج ان تقول هذه الجملة منطقيا لا 
أذن فسؤالك سيكون كيف يكون المسيح اله اذا لم يقل انا الله اعبدوني 
إن رد الفعل الطبيعى المتوقع من أى مؤمن بالله الواحد سوف يكون إعتبار من يطلب ذلك محتالاً ومجدفاً على الله.  إذا كان هذا هو رد فعلك أنت أيضا فلماذا تطلب من المسيح أن يقول ما سوف ترفضه فى كل الأحوال؟ معظم الناس سينعتون من يقول مثل هذا الكلام بالجنون.  كان يسوع يدرك مثل الجميع أن هذا هو رد الفعل الطبيعى ولم يجد ما يستدعى أن يعلنها بهذا الشكل الأهوج.  ولكنه أعلنها بطرق غير مباشرة ولكنها واضحة ومحددة 
ربما تكون إنسانا  حذراً ولكنك منفتح الذهن ولا ترغب فى رفض الفكرة تماما… ففى النهاية، إنكار قدرة الله على التجسد فى هيئة إنسان يضع حد لقدرة الله وأنت تؤمن بالله القادر على كل شئ … و لكنك على الأقل سوف تطالب بدليل حاسم على هذه المقولة، أليس كذلك؟ لأنك إذا عبدت أحدا سوى الله فسوف تكون خطيئتك هى الوثنية ولكن الخطيئة المساوية لذلك هى رفض عبادة الله كما  طلب منا.
ولكن ما اريد ان تفكر فيه الان اخي عزيز 
المسيح يتحدث كأله
المسيح له سلطان الاله
وتؤيده معجزات لن تعطي ولم تعطي لاي نبي من قبل السيطرة علي الطبيعة واقامة الاموات والخلق 
وكمنا يقول قرأنك   لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت الاعراف158
اذا لا خالق غير الله والمسيح خلق 
وأدلة الكتاب المقدس ما أكثرها 
فيكفي قول السيد المسيح انا معك كل هذا الزمان ولن تعرفني من رئاني فقد رائي الأب
فقد اعلن السيد المسيح له المجد في تلك الاية انه الله الظاهر في الجسد


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

تسمحيلي ببعض الأسئلة و جوابك عليها سينسف كل ما قلته من أساسه و ان أخطأت أعود للحديث عن الوهية المسيح و انكارها من طرف الانجيل ذاته...
الرب كما تقولين مات عندما صلب صحيح؟؟
و تشرفنا بالمناسبة و اسمك جميل و قريب من اسم زوجتي التي عاشت 18 سنة مسيحية...


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

ايتدينا استفزاز 
ماشي هتغاضب عن الجملة الاخيرة لان ده شئ لا يهمني فلا اسلام زوجتك ولا اعالك كله سينزعني عن ايماني لا تقلق من هذا
الذي مات علي الصليب هو الجسد فهل الروح تموت يا أستاذ عزيز ؟؟


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

آسف لكن نسيت أن أتفق معك أن المسيح عليه السلام من أعظم الشخصيات في التاريخ و أنا كمسلم أعترف بذلك...


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> ايتدينا استفزاز
> ماشي هتغاضب عن الجملة الاخيرة لان ده شئ لا يهمني فلا اسلام زوجتك ولا اعالك كله سينزعني عن ايماني لا تقلق من هذا
> الذي مات علي الصليب هو الجسد فهل الروح تموت يا أستاذ عزيز ؟؟


و الله ما هو استفزاز لماذا عتبرتيه كذلك؟؟
لعلمك زوجتي لازالت مسيحية و لم تسلم بعد و لم تعلن اسلامها و مازلت أرافقها للكنيسة لتصلي... انسي اذا الموضوع ماشي؟؟
و اذا أثبثت لك اعتمادا على انجيلي مرقص و يوحنا أن المسيح لم يمت على الصليب؟؟


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

اريد فقط في بعض الأحيان الخروج عن الموضوع لتلطيف الأجواء و لتفادي مشاحنات ان لم ترغبي في ذلك فلا مشكل...أنا أحترم رغباتك...


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

جميل جدا هات ما عندك ولكن كل اية بتفسير مسيحي


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

يتجّه شُرّاح الإنجيل و من بينهم السويدي ستانلي الشهير إلى أن عيسى عليه السلام لم يربط الى الصليب بواسطة مسامير, بل ربط إليه بالأحزمة الجلدية مثلما حدث لمن كان سيصلب معه. أيضا يعتبرون أن ما ورد فى الإنجيل بشأن ارتياب (توما) ووضع الأصابع مكان المسامير (التى يقترض أنها دقت بجسم المسيح لتثبيته على الصليب لأنها تثبت أن يسوع الحقيقى كان أمام الحواريين) (يوحنا 25:20) ما هو إلا تلفيق وإختراع...(تماما مثل ما اتفق عليه 32 من أكبر أساتذة المسيحية يؤازرهم 50 تنظيما تابعا)...
ملاحظة : ماذكرته هو نقلا عن شراح الأناجيل و منهم ستانلي و ما قيل هنا اتفق عليه 32 من أكبر أساتذة المسيحية كما سبق الذكر... اذن هذا ليس كلامي و لا كلام شخص مسلم هذا كلام مسيحيين من أصدقائكم...
(وعند الساعة السادسة (بالتوقيت العبرى) قال خذوا ملككم) (يوحنا 14:19)
(كان يسوع على الصليب لمدة ثلاث ساعات ثم أنزل عنه) الكلام لدين فارار Dean Farrar في كتابه حياة المسيح و رقم الصفحة 421 و للاشارة فهو مسيحي أيضا...
ثلاث ساعات فقط في الصليب و هذا لا يمكنه أن يقتله و حده و هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام Sunday News الصادرة بدار السلام و الناطقة للمسيحيين هناك و العدد هو عدد 3 مايو 1981 حيث ذكرت أن 7 صلبو في الفلبين و لم يموتوا رغم أهم ربطوا بالصليب عن طريق دك المسامير عكس المسيح الذي ربط بالأحزمة بشهادة يوحنا...
لذلك كان يتم أثناء الصلب القيام بتقنية ال كرورى فراجوم و هي آلة لقطع الأرجل يموت بعدها المصلوب بعد ساعة واحدة...وهذه التقنية لم تستعمل مع المسيح و لا أظن أن في الأناجيل يذكر شيء عن قطع أرجل المسيح...بل على العكس يوحنا يقول : القديس يوحنا: (و أما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لأنهم رأوه قد مات) (يوحنا 33:19).
اذن لم يتم كسر ساقي المسيح لأنهم اعتقدوا أنه مات...و أركز على اعتقدوا فلا أحد كان بامكانه التأكد لأنه كان معلقا في الصليب فلا أحد لمسه و لا أحد قاس نبضه لكي يكون موته مؤكدا 100 بالمئة...
Encyclopedia Biblica أو بالعربية دائرة معارف الانجيل بالعمود 960 تحت عنوان "الصليب" تقول أن المسيح كان حيا عندما غزره الجندي بالرمح...
و لاحظي معي أن هذا يؤكد ما قلته من قبل و لاحظي مرة أخرى أن كل جملة مصدرها مسيحي و لا شيء من عندي...
بعد غز المسيح بالرمح يقول يوحنا : ..(للوقت خرج دم وماء) (يوحنا 34:19).
W.B. Primrose أخصائي التخدير بمستشفى جلاسكو الملكي في  (Thinkers Digest - London, Winter 1949 issue قال : كان الماء ناتجا عن الإرهاق العصبى الواقع على الأوعية الدموية الذى يرجع تحديدا إلى التأثير فوق الطاقة للضرب بالهراوات – أى الجَلد). و يؤكد المصدر الطبي أن العناء الذى كابده يسوع ببستان (جيثسمين) يؤيد أيضا التفسير السابق.
هذا الطبيب مسيحي...
 ذهب يوسف الأريماتى مع أحد جنود الرومان (قائد مئة) إلى بيلاطس, وطلب يوسف جسد يسوع. (فتعجب بيلاطس أنه مات كذا سريعا فدعا قائد المئة وسأله هل له زمان قد مات) (مرقس 44:15).  المصدر مرقس...
ماذا كان سبب تعجب بيلاطس؟ كان يعرف بحكم تجربته وخبرته أن أى رجل لا يمكن أن يموت على الصلب فى غضون ثلاث ساعات مالم تكن الـ(كروريفراجوم) معدة لذلك وهو مالم يحدث فى حالة يسوع, وهو ما حدث فى بالنسبة لرفيقيه فى الصلب اللذان بقيا أحياء.
اذن بقى رفيقاه أحياء هذا ليس بالسيء أيضا...
كانا (يوسف الأريماتى) و(نيكوديموس) وحدهما هما اللذان تداولا جثمان يسوع بالإضافة إلى (مريم المجدلية) وأخريات متفرجات يحملن أيضا اسم مريم (مرقس 47:15). ونزولا على مقتضيات الطقوس الدينية لدى اليهود, فإن عملية غسل الميت والمسح عليه وتكفيمه يلزم أن تكون قد استغرقت أكثر من ساعتين. ولو كانت هنالك أية آثار للحياة فى أى عضو من أعضاء الجسد الملفوف فلم يكن أحد من المحيطين به من الحماقة بحيث يصيح فى الجموع المتطفلة أن المسيح عليه السلام حىّ!. لقد كانوا يعرفون أن اليهود سيعاودون للتأكد من موته. 
(و فى الغد اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة و الفريسيون إلى بيلاطس قائلين يا سيد قد تذكرنا أن ذلك المضل قال.. فمُر بضبط القبر إلى اليوم الثالث لئلا.. فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة أشر من الأولى) (متى 27: 62-64) يعني أن اليهود لم يكونوا متأكدين من موت المسيح و الدليل ليس كلامي بل كلام (متى 65:27) حيث قال : عندكم حراس. اذهبوا واضبطوه كما تعلمون)...
متى من قال أن اليهود طلبو من بيلاطس ضبط قبر المسيح ان كان ميتا فبماذا يهم القبر؟؟
الخطأ الأول الذى وقع فيه اليهود فى محاولاتهم التخلص من يسوع؟ كان الخطأ الأول أنهم سمحوا بإنزال يسوع عن الصليب دون كسر ساقيه تحت زعم أنه قد مات. وكان الخطأ الأخير لهم أنهم مكنّوا لأتباع يسوع غير المعروفين علنا أن يقدموا المساعدة لرجلهم الجريح بعدم غلق المقبرة غلقا محكما. وأيضا وفى نفس الوقت بتأجيلهم الذهاب إلى بيلاطس إلى اليوم (التالى) الذى كان وقتا متأخرا لدرجة أن ...! 
و هذا تم شرحه في الأعلى هذه فقط خلاصة...
فى صباح يوم الأحد (أول أيام الأسبوع حسب التقويم اليهودى الذى يعتبر يوم السبت هو اليوم السابع فى الأسبوع), زارت (مريم المجدلية) بمفردها قبر يسوع. (مرقس 9:16, يوحنا 1:20). 
مرقس (1:16) ذهبت هنالك كى تمسح عليه بالزيت... هذا تأكيد آخر أن المسيح كان مازل حيا...تدبر ياصاحب العقل : ذهبت هنالك كى تمسح عليه بالزيت...خلال 3 ساعات من الموت يصبح الجسم متصلبا صلابة الأجساد الميتة. وفى غضون ثلاثة أيام يتحلل الجسم من الداخل. ولو حكّ أى شخص مثل هذا الجسد يتفتت أجزاء صغيرة. فهل يكون لتدليك الجسم إذن معنى؟
لا و ألف لا اذن مريم كانت تبحث عن شخص حي يرزق...بالاضافة لأنها كانت بالقرب من الشخصين الوحيدين اللذان قاما بالطقوس الأخيرة لجثمان يسوع (وهما يوسف الآريماتى ونيكوديموس). ولو كانت قد شاهدت أى دليل على وجود دبيب للحياة فى أى عضو من أعضاء جسد يسوع لما كان معقولا أن تصيح أنه حىّ! لأنها كانت تعرف أن اليهود سيعاودون للتأكد من موته. ولذلك فهى تعود يوم الأحد (عندما كان سبت اليهود قد انقضى) لكى تعنى بيسوع.
(أنظروا يدى ورجلى إنى أنا هو جسونى وانظروا فإن الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لى) وحين قال هذا أراهم يديه ورجليه. (لوقا 24: 39-40). 
و كذلك جاء على لسان المسيح (الروح ليس لها لحما ولا عظام) اذن ما قاله لوقا هو أن المسيح تحدث عن جسد و ليس روح و هذا شرح مقطع بمقطع و الكل من الأناجيل...
اذن هل الروح بعثت مرة أخرى أم أن الجسد نفسه لم يتغير و بالتالي المسيح لم يمت؟؟
المسيح وصف جسدا و هذا كلام لوقا و ليس كلامي...
و هذه أوضح و أوضح و ان أنكرتموها فهذا غريب : لأنه كما كان يونان ببطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال, هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال) (متى 40:12).
المسيحيون و المسلمون و اليهود متفقون أن يونان كان حيا في بطن الحوت...
ما قله متى هو لأنه كان كما كان يونان أي حيا و ان كان تفسير آخر فدلونا عليه...


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

و أنتظر الرد يا سيدة مارتينا...


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

الاتفاق كان من البداية ان تأتي بتفسيرات كنسية معتمده للكلام ولكن ساعتبر ما قلته مجرد استنتاجات وملاحظات وسارد عليها عقب عودتي من الجامعة


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

> يتجّه شُرّاح الإنجيل و من بينهم السويدي ستانلي الشهير إلى أن عيسى عليه السلام لم يربط الى الصليب بواسطة مسامير, بل ربط إليه بالأحزمة الجلدية مثلما حدث لمن كان سيصلب معه. أيضا يعتبرون أن ما ورد فى الإنجيل بشأن ارتياب (توما) ووضع الأصابع مكان المسامير (التى يقترض أنها دقت بجسم المسيح لتثبيته على الصليب لأنها تثبت أن يسوع الحقيقى كان أمام الحواريين) (يوحنا 25:20) ما هو إلا تلفيق وإختراع...(تماما مثل ما اتفق عليه 32 من أكبر أساتذة المسيحية يؤازرهم 50 تنظيما تابعا)...
> ملاحظة : ماذكرته هو نقلا عن شراح الأناجيل و منهم ستانلي و ما قيل هنا اتفق عليه 32 من أكبر أساتذة المسيحية كما سبق الذكر... اذن هذا ليس كلامي و لا كلام شخص مسلم هذا كلام مسيحيين من أصدقائكم.


اوكي تعالي لما نروح اولا لانجيل معلمنا يوحنا البشير فيما استشهدت حضرتك باصحاح 20 عدد 25
24وكانَ توما، أحدُ التلاميذِ الاثني عشَرَ المُلقَّبُ بالتَّوأمِ، غائِــبًا عِندَما جاءَ يَسوعُ. 25فقالَ لَه التلاميذُ: «رأينا الرَّبَّ! « فأجابَهُم: «لا أُصَدِّقُ إلاَ إذا رَأيتُ أثَرَ المَساميرِ في يَدَيهِ، ووَضَعْتُ إصبَعي في مكانِ المساميرِ ويَدي في جَنبِهِ«.

26وبَعدَ ثمانيةِ أيّامِ اَجتَمَعَ التلاميذُ في البَيتِ مرَّةً أُخرى، وتوما مَعهُم، فجاءَ يَسوعُ والأبوابُ مُقفَلةِ، ووقَفَ بَينَهُم وقالَ: «سلامٌ علَيكُم«. 27ثُمَ قالَ لِتوما: «هاتِ إصبَعَكَ إلى هُنا واَنظُرْ يَدَيَ، وهاتِ يدَكَ وضَعْها في جَنبـي. ولا تَشُكَ بَعدَ الآنَ، بل آمِنْ! « 28فأجابَ توما: «رَبِّـي وإلهي! « 29فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: «آمَنْتَ يا توما، لأنَّكَ رأيتَني. هَنيئًا لِمَنْ آمَنَ وما رأى«
كلام توما كان واضح الشك كان ناتج انه لم يحضر لحظات الصلب ولكن تعالي لما نروح لانجيل يوحنا اصحاح 19 25وهُناكَ، عِندَ صليبِ يَسوعَ، وقَفَت أُمُّهُ، وأُختُ أُمِّهِ مَريَمُ زَوجَةُ كِلوبا، ومَريَمُ المَجدَليَّةُ. 26ورأى يَسوعُ أُمَّهُ وإلى جانِبها التِّلميذُ الحبـيبُ إلَيهِ، فقالَ لأُمِّهِ: «يا اَمرأةُ، هذا اَبنُكِ«. 27وقالَ لِلتلميذِ: «هذِهِ أُمُّكَ«. فأخَذَها التِّلميذُ إلى بَيتِه مِنْ تِلكَ السّاعَةِ.
وهذا التلميذ هو شاهد عيان لحظات الصلب وموت السيد المسيح له كل المجد فهذه الفقرة ملتبسه لدي حضرتك 
واعيد تاني لست مسئولة عن كلام اي مسيحي مسئولة فقط عن التفاسير المعتمده من الكنيسة فعندما اتي لك بتفسير لشيخ مجهول لا اعتقد انه سيكون حجه عليك ولكن القرطبي وابن كثير حجه عليك


> كان يسوع على الصليب لمدة ثلاث ساعات ثم أنزل عنه) الكلام لدين فارار Dean Farrar في كتابه حياة المسيح و رقم الصفحة 421 و للاشارة فهو مسيحي أيضا...
> ثلاث ساعات فقط في الصليب و هذا لا يمكنه أن يقتله و حده و هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام Sunday News الصادرة بدار السلام و الناطقة للمسيحيين هناك و العدد هو عدد 3 مايو 1981 حيث ذكرت أن 7 صلبو في الفلبين و لم يموتوا رغم أهم ربطوا بالصليب عن طريق دك المسامير عكس المسيح الذي ربط بالأحزمة بشهادة يوحنا...
> لذلك كان يتم أثناء الصلب القيام بتقنية ال كرورى فراجوم و هي آلة لقطع الأرجل يموت بعدها المصلوب بعد ساعة واحدة...وهذه التقنية لم تستعمل مع المسيح و لا أظن أن في الأناجيل يذكر شيء عن قطع أرجل المسيح...بل على العكس يوحنا يقول : القديس يوحنا: (و أما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لأنهم رأوه قد مات) (يوحنا 33:19).
> اذن لم يتم كسر ساقي المسيح لأنهم اعتقدوا أنه مات...و أركز على اعتقدوا فلا أحد كان بامكانه التأكد لأنه كان معلقا في الصليب فلا أحد لمسه و لا أحد قاس نبضه لكي يكون موته مؤكدا 100 بالمئة...
> ...


طيب تعالي نروح كده لموضوع الثلاث ساعات علي الصليب هل كانت كافيه ليموت ؟؟؟
لاحظ ليس من اللصين اللذين صلبا بجانبه عذب وجلد جلدا كان يكفي قتله ومنطقيا ان قدرة الانسان علي التحمل كجسد محدوده واكنت تكفي الجلدات ليقتل ولكنه احتمل حتي يكمل الفداء عن طريق الصليب
ولكن انت تريد ادلة في كتاب القص تادرس يعقوب والكتاب بعنوان ساعات من الالام
وصفحة 66 والفقرة بعنوان متي اسلم السيد المسيح الروح
يقول القص تادرس يعقوب في هذا الكتاب ان عادات اليهود انهم كانوا اذا لم يمت الشخص المصلوب بعد عدد معين من الساعات يقوموا بكسر رجليه
ولكن المسيح لم تكسر عظمه من عظامه ولذا كانت لحظات تسليم الروح قبل ان يمس احد عظمه من عظام السيد المسيح وهذا تكرر كثيرا كما ذكر القص تادرس يعقوب وكان هناك من يسلمون الروح بعد اقل من ساعة واحدة ولعلك اذا جربت ان تعلق علي خشبة بهذا الشكل ويدق بيديك ورجليك مسامير من النوعية المستخدمه وقتها ستعرف انك قد تسلم الروح بعد خمس دقائق
اقرأ هذا النص وكله من انجيل يوحنا
28ورأى يَسوعُ أنَّ كُلَ شيءٍ تَمَ، فقالَ: «أنا عَطشانُ«، لِـيَتِمَ الكِتابُ. 29وكانَ هُناكَ وِعاءٌ مَملوءٌ بالخَلِّ، فغَمَسوا فيهِ إسفنجَةً ووضَعوها على الزُوفى ورَفَعوها إلى فَمِه. 30فلمَّا ذاقَ يَسوعُ الخَلَ قالَ: «تَمَ كُلُّ شيءٍ«. وحَنى رأسَهُ وأسلَمَ الرُّوحَ.
المسيح اسلم الروح قبل ان يطعن بالحربه في جانبه 
31وكانَ ذلِكَ يومَ التَّهيئَةِ لِلسبتِ، فطلَبَ اليَهودُ مِنْ بِـيلاطُسَ أنْ يأمُرَ بِكَسرِ سِيقانِ المَصلوبـينَ وإنزالِ جُثَثِهِم عَنِ الصَّليبِ لِئَلاّ تَبقى يومَ السَّبتِ، وخُصوصًا أنَّ ذلِكَ السَّبتَ يومٌ عظيمٌ. 32فجاءَ الجُنودُ وكَسَروا ساقَي الأوَّلِ والآخِرِ المَصلوبَينِ معَ يَسوعَ. 33ولمَّا وصَلوا إلى يَسوعَ وجَدوهُ مَيتًا، فما كَسروا ساقَيهِ. 34ولكِنَ أحدَ الجُنودِ طَعَنَهُ بِحَربَةٍ في جَنبِهِ، فخَرَجَ مِنهُ دَمٌ وماءٌ. 35والذي رأى هذا يَشهَدُ بِه وشهادَتُهُ صَحيحَةِ، ويَعرِفُ أنَّهُ يَقولُ الحقَ حتى تُؤمِنوا مِثلَه. 36وحدَثَ هذا ليَتِمَ قَولُ الكتابِ: «لَنْ يَنكسِرَ لَه عَظْمٌ«. 37وجاءَ في آيةٍ أُخرى: «سيَنظُرونَ إلى الذي طَعَنوه«. 
يجب ان تعلم انه ليس لنا ان نقول ان من صلب انه السيد المسيح لولا ان تحققت كل نبؤات قيلت علي لسان داوود وغيره في العهد القديم وهذا يؤكد بالدليل القاطع ان المسيح هو الذي كان يرمز له في العهد القديم


> أخصائي التخدير بمستشفى جلاسكو الملكي في (Thinkers Digest - London, Winter 1949 issue قال : كان الماء ناتجا عن الإرهاق العصبى الواقع على الأوعية الدموية الذى يرجع تحديدا إلى التأثير فوق الطاقة للضرب بالهراوات – أى الجَلد). و يؤكد المصدر الطبي أن العناء الذى كابده يسوع ببستان (جيثسمين) يؤيد أيضا التفسير السابق


هفترض معاك هذا الافتراض ولكنه كلام مرسل مالوش لازمه ليه لانك لن تأتيني ببحث علمي يثبت كلامك او موقع يثبت انه اذا اصيب الانسان بالارهاق ينزف ماءا 


> ذهب يوسف الأريماتى مع أحد جنود الرومان (قائد مئة) إلى بيلاطس, وطلب يوسف جسد يسوع. (فتعجب بيلاطس أنه مات كذا سريعا فدعا قائد المئة وسأله هل له زمان قد مات) (مرقس 44:15). المصدر مرقس...
> ماذا كان سبب تعجب بيلاطس؟ كان يعرف بحكم تجربته وخبرته أن أى رجل لا يمكن أن يموت على الصلب فى غضون ثلاث ساعات مالم تكن الـ(كروريفراجوم) معدة لذلك وهو مالم يحدث فى حالة يسوع, وهو ما حدث فى بالنسبة لرفيقيه فى الصلب اللذان بقيا أحياء.
> اذن بقى رفيقاه أحياء هذا ليس بالسيء أيضا...
> كانا (يوسف الأريماتى) و(نيكوديموس) وحدهما هما اللذان تداولا جثمان يسوع بالإضافة إلى (مريم المجدلية) وأخريات متفرجات يحملن أيضا اسم مريم (مرقس 47:15). ونزولا على مقتضيات الطقوس الدينية لدى اليهود, فإن عملية غسل الميت والمسح عليه وتكفيمه يلزم أن تكون قد استغرقت أكثر من ساعتين. ولو كانت هنالك أية آثار للحياة فى أى عضو من أعضاء الجسد الملفوف فلم يكن أحد من المحيطين به من الحماقة بحيث يصيح فى الجموع المتطفلة أن المسيح عليه السلام حىّ!. لقد كانوا يعرفون أن اليهود سيعاودون للتأكد من موته.


قلت لك انك لا تستطيع ان تطبق حالة السيد المسيح علي الاخرين انظر الي التعذيب البشع الذي عاناه منذ قبض عليه وحتي صلب 
هذا كله يجعله يسلم الروح بالطبع كما ان استغراب بيلاطس كان شكا منه ان هذا الانسان لن يموت سريعا وهذا موجود ايضا بكتاب القمص تادرس يعقوب نفس المصدر السابق
اذن اخي عزيز عليك ان تدرك ان الكتاب المقدس مما ذكرت لن ينفي شيئا وادلتك ليست حجه لانها مبنيه علي اقاويل مرسلة ليست اكثر 


> و فى الغد اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة و الفريسيون إلى بيلاطس قائلين يا سيد قد تذكرنا أن ذلك المضل قال.. فمُر بضبط القبر إلى اليوم الثالث لئلا.. فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة أشر من الأولى) (متى 27: 62-64) يعني أن اليهود لم يكونوا متأكدين من موت المسيح و الدليل ليس كلامي بل كلام (متى 65:27) حيث قال : عندكم حراس. اذهبوا واضبطوه كما تعلمون)...
> متى من قال أن اليهود طلبو من بيلاطس ضبط قبر المسيح ان كان ميتا فبماذا يهم القبر؟؟
> الخطأ الأول الذى وقع فيه اليهود فى محاولاتهم التخلص من يسوع؟ كان الخطأ الأول أنهم سمحوا بإنزال يسوع عن الصليب دون كسر ساقيه تحت زعم أنه قد مات. وكان الخطأ الأخير لهم أنهم مكنّوا لأتباع يسوع غير المعروفين علنا أن يقدموا المساعدة لرجلهم الجريح بعدم غلق المقبرة غلقا محكما. وأيضا وفى نفس الوقت بتأجيلهم الذهاب إلى بيلاطس إلى اليوم (التالى) الذى كان وقتا متأخرا لدرجة أن ...!
> و هذا تم شرحه في الأعلى هذه فقط خلاصة.


نعيد تاني اليهود تشككوا من البداية انه المسيا المرسل اليهم وقتلوه فهذا امر طبيعي ان يشكوا بموته ولكن الدليل القاطع قوله قد أكمل علي الصليب وهي اخر كلماته 
ويشرح لنا القص تادرس يعقوب تلك العبارة علي انها تشبه البناء الذي وضع اخر قطعة طوب في بناء شامخ ثم سقط ليسلم الروح وهذا ما فعله السيد المسيح بعدما قال قد أكمل وأسلم الروح 
انظر الي النص من متي 27 وتأمل هذا النص جيدا وهذه شهادة جند المئة 
54فلمّا رأى القائِدُ وجُنودُهُ الَّذينَ يَحرُسونَ يَسوعَ الزَّلزالَ وكُلَ ما حدَثَ، فَزِعوا وقالوا: "بالحَقيقةِ كانَ هذا الرَّجُلُ اَبنَ الله!" 55وكانَ هُناكَ كثيرٌ مِنَ النَّساءِ يَنظُرنَ عَنْ بُعدٍ، وهُنَّ اللَّواتي تَبِعنَ يَسوعَ مِنَ الجَليلِ ليَخدُمْنَه، 56فيهِنّ مَريمُ المَجدليَّةُ، ومَريمُ أمٌّ يَعقوبَ ويوسفَ، وأُمٌّ اَبنَي زَبدي
اذن هذه شهادة انسان لم يكن من اتباع المسيح 
65فقالَ لهُم بـيلاطُسُ: "عِندَكُم حرَسٌ، فاَذهَبوا واَحتاطوا كما تَرَونَ". 66فذَهبوا واَحتاطوا على القَبرِ، فختَموا الحجَرَ وأقاموا علَيهِ حَرَسًا.
دليل اخر من نفس الاصحاح الذي استشهدت بيه 
القبر كان محروسا حرسا شديدا وعليه حراس فبفرض انه لم يمت فكيف قام وخرج من القبر اذن ؟؟؟


> فى صباح يوم الأحد (أول أيام الأسبوع حسب التقويم اليهودى الذى يعتبر يوم السبت هو اليوم السابع فى الأسبوع), زارت (مريم المجدلية) بمفردها قبر يسوع. (مرقس 9:16, يوحنا 1:20).
> مرقس (1:16) ذهبت هنالك كى تمسح عليه بالزيت... هذا تأكيد آخر أن المسيح كان مازل حيا...تدبر ياصاحب العقل : ذهبت هنالك كى تمسح عليه بالزيت...خلال 3 ساعات من الموت يصبح الجسم متصلبا صلابة الأجساد الميتة. وفى غضون ثلاثة أيام يتحلل الجسم من الداخل. ولو حكّ أى شخص مثل هذا الجسد يتفتت أجزاء صغيرة. فهل يكون لتدليك الجسم إذن معنى؟
> لا و ألف لا اذن مريم كانت تبحث عن شخص حي يرزق...بالاضافة لأنها كانت بالقرب من الشخصين الوحيدين اللذان قاما بالطقوس الأخيرة لجثمان يسوع (وهما يوسف الآريماتى ونيكوديموس). ولو كانت قد شاهدت أى دليل على وجود دبيب للحياة فى أى عضو من أعضاء جسد يسوع لما كان معقولا أن تصيح أنه حىّ! لأنها كانت تعرف أن اليهود سيعاودون للتأكد من موته. ولذلك فهى تعود يوم الأحد (عندما كان سبت اليهود قد انقضى) لكى تعنى بيسوع.
> (أنظروا يدى ورجلى إنى أنا هو جسونى وانظروا فإن الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لى) وحين قال هذا أراهم يديه ورجليه. (لوقا 24: 39-40).
> و كذلك جاء على لسان المسيح (الروح ليس لها لحما ولا عظام) اذن ما قاله لوقا هو أن المسيح تحدث عن جسد و ليس روح و هذا شرح مقطع بمقطع و الكل من الأناجيل...


تفسير ميين ده لو سمحت ان تمسح عليه بالزيت معناها انه حي ؟
الا تعلم انهم كانوا يستخدموا زيوتا للمسح علي الميت وهي عادة يهودية ؟؟؟
لا تقل كلام من عندك وتفسر كما تشاء التزم بالاتفاق واتي لي بتفسير واحد يؤكد كلامك هذا 
11وبَينَما هُما ذاهبتانِ رَجَع بَعضُ الحَرَسِ إلى المدينةِ وأخبَروا رُؤساءَ الكَهَنَةِ بكُلٌ ما حدَثَ. 12فاَجتَمعَ رُؤساءُ الكَهنَةِ والشٌّيوخُ، وبَعدَما تَشاوَرُوا رَشَوا الجُنودَ بمالٍ كثيرٍ، 13وقالوا لهُم: "أشيعوا بَينَ النّاسِ أنَّ تلاميذَ يَسوعَ جاؤُوا ليلاً وسَرَقوهُ ونَحنُ نائِمونَ. 14وإذا سَمِعَ الحاكِمُ هذا الخبَرَ، فنَحنُ نُرضيهِ ونَرُدٌّ الأذى عنكُم". 15فأخَذَ الحَرَسُ المالَ وعمِلوا كما قالوا لهُم. فاَنتشَرَتْ هذِهِ الرَّوايةُ بَينَ اليَهودِ إلى اليوم.
هذا النص ينسف ما قلته من الاساس لان الجنود انفسهم شهدوا بقيامة المسيح اذن ما قلته ذهب هباءا


> و هذه أوضح و أوضح و ان أنكرتموها فهذا غريب : لأنه كما كان يونان ببطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال, هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال) (متى 40:12).
> المسيحيون و المسلمون و اليهود متفقون أن يونان كان حيا في بطن الحوت...
> ما قله متى هو لأنه كان كما كان يونان أي حيا و ان كان تفسير آخر فدلونا عليه...


نعود الي تفسير تلك الفقرة للقمص تادرس يعقوب
نعم يونان كان حيا ببطن الحوت ولكن المقصود هنا هو التشبيه انه كما ظن كل الناس ان يونان هالكا لا محاله بعدما ابتلعه الحوت نجاه الرب من الهلاك واعاده للحياة مرة اخري من بطن الحوت
وها هو السيد المسيح قد هلك بالجسد علي يد اليهود في الصليب ولكنه قام منتصرا وكسر شوكة الموت 
اعتقد ان هذا الرد ينسف كل ما قلته وارحب بالمزيد ولكن انت خالفت القواعد وفسرت كما تشاء وهذا لم يكن اتفاقنا سلفا ولكن كما تشاء ساستر بالمناقشة
سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> اوكي تعالي لما نروح اولا لانجيل معلمنا يوحنا البشير فيما استشهدت حضرتك باصحاح 20 عدد 25
> 24وكانَ توما، أحدُ التلاميذِ الاثني عشَرَ المُلقَّبُ بالتَّوأمِ، غائِــبًا عِندَما جاءَ يَسوعُ. 25فقالَ لَه التلاميذُ: «رأينا الرَّبَّ! « فأجابَهُم: «لا أُصَدِّقُ إلاَ إذا رَأيتُ أثَرَ المَساميرِ في يَدَيهِ، ووَضَعْتُ إصبَعي في مكانِ المساميرِ ويَدي في جَنبِهِ«.
> 
> 26وبَعدَ ثمانيةِ أيّامِ اَجتَمَعَ التلاميذُ في البَيتِ مرَّةً أُخرى، وتوما مَعهُم، فجاءَ يَسوعُ والأبوابُ مُقفَلةِ، ووقَفَ بَينَهُم وقالَ: «سلامٌ علَيكُم«. 27ثُمَ قالَ لِتوما: «هاتِ إصبَعَكَ إلى هُنا واَنظُرْ يَدَيَ، وهاتِ يدَكَ وضَعْها في جَنبـي. ولا تَشُكَ بَعدَ الآنَ، بل آمِنْ! « 28فأجابَ توما: «رَبِّـي وإلهي! « 29فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: «آمَنْتَ يا توما، لأنَّكَ رأيتَني. هَنيئًا لِمَنْ آمَنَ وما رأى«
> ...


 
في ردك هذا تعمدت ادخال جملة خطيرة للتفسير و هي 'اعاده للحياة مرة أخرى' يونان لن يمت ليعود للحياة يونان ظل حيا في بطن الحوت و هته الفقرة ليس محتاجة لتفسير فأي طفل يقرأها يسقول لك أن معجزة يونان ستتكرر في المسيح...
كلاهما توافرت لهما أسباب الموت و لو يموتا كلاهما صمد أمام الموت كلاهما نجو باذن الله من الموت المحقق..
تنبأ المسيح بأن ينجو من الموت في عدة فقرات من انجيلكم و هنا مثال :
(...جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبى) (متى 39:12)
(متى 40:12) 
(..لأنه كما كان يونان...)
أختي العزيزة أتحداك أن تبيني لي و لأي عضو الخبر الذي دون مصدر أنا لم أفسر شيئا الكل مرفوق بالمصدر...


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> في ردك هذا تعمدت ادخال جملة خطيرة للتفسير و هي 'اعاده للحياة مرة أخرى' يونان لن يمت ليعود للحياة يونان ظل حيا في بطن الحوت و هته الفقرة ليس محتاجة لتفسير فأي طفل يقرأها يسقول لك أن معجزة يونان ستتكرر في المسيح...
> كلاهما توافرت لهما أسباب الموت و لو يموتا كلاهما صمد أمام الموت كلاهما نجو باذن الله من الموت المحقق..
> تنبأ المسيح بأن ينجو من الموت في عدة فقرات من انجيلكم و هنا مثال :
> (...جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبى) (متى 39:12)
> ...


اخي عزيز استحلفك بالله الذي تعبده هل المصادر التي ذكرتها مصادر كنسية او حتي كتب صادرة من اي هيئة مسيحية في الكون ؟؟؟
وبعدين انا قلت يونان مات من وجهة نظر الناس وهذا منطقي فماذا تتوقع لو ابتلعك حوت بالتأكيد ستموت وهذا هو المراد بالتشبيه
بطن الحوت هي رمز للقبر فينوان كان بالقبر والمسيح كان بالقبر وكلاهما كان ميتا وعاد للحياة باختلاف التشبيه 
المسيح قام من الاموات 
ويونان لفظه الحوت


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

> جميل جدا أنا استشهدت بواقعة من انجيل يوحنا و أنت استشهدت بضدها من نفس الانجيل و هذا يحسب لي لأنه يثبت التناقض في نفس الانجيل...ما علينا...
> كلامي أنا مصدره 32 من أكبر علماء المسيحية و يساندهم 50 تنظيما تابعا و كذلك القس ستانلي و هذه التفاسير موجوده بمئات الكنائس التي تعمل بنسخة الملك جيمس يعني كل كلمة موثقة و لها مصدر عكس ما ذكرته أنت حيث استشهدت بفقرات من الانجيل و فسرتيها أنت على هواكي و ليس أنا لأنني أعطيتك مصدري فآتني بمصدرك أنت...


اخي عزيز لسنا نعترف بعلماء لدينا في المسيحية والكتاب المقدس لا يحتاج من يفسره لان معني كلمة انجيل معناها البشارة 
ولذلك فبشارات الكتاب المقدس واضحه ومع هذا كل كلمة ذكرتها موجوده بتفسيرات الاباء الاوليين 
ومنهم القص الكبير تادرس يعقوب وانت بالطبع لا تعرفه وعمرك ما قرأت تفاسيره


> المسيح ان كان نبي كما أعتقد فان قدرته على التحمل أكبر من قدرة الآخرين لأنه نبي و ليس شخصا عاديا أما اذا كان الاه كما تعتقدين أنت فقدرته على التحمل أكثر و أكثر...أعتقد أنك توافقيني هنا و لن تعترفي بذلك...ما علينا...
> الجسم الإنسانى عندما لا يتحمّل الألم والتعب أكثر من طاقته فإنه يدخل فى عالم (اللاشعور - Unconsciousness). لكن انعدام الحركة والتعب ووضع الجسم على الصليب بشكل مغاير لطبيعته ولراحته جعل الدورة الدموية تبطئ. وغزّة الرمح إنما جاءت لتنقذه, فبخروج شئ من الدم استطاعت الدورة الدموية أن تستعيد إيقاعها. وهذا أيضا يؤكد قول يوحنا فيما يتعلق بوصفه (الماء والدم) أنهما انبعثا على الفور مما يعد دليلا مؤكدا على كان حيا (وهذا ما أكدته Encyclopedia Biblica). و هذا كلام لأكبر بروفيسور تخذير في العالم و هو رئيس مستشفى جلاسكو الملكي ببريطانيا...ها هو الدليل العلمي...لاحظي أنني أفعل كل ما تطلبين مني دون تهرب من أي شيء...
> بعد أن تنتهي من التعقيب أتمنى أن تقولي لي لماذا الموسوعة المسيحية متفقة معي على الأقل أن المسيح كان حيا قبل غر الرمح في جسده...


كلام الكتاب واضح انه اسلم الروح قبل غرس الرمح بجانبه وهذا واضح اذن فعليك ان تصدق كلام الانجيل الذي تستشهد بيه 
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الاحتمال فانا قلت لك هاتلي من الكتب التاريخية مايثبت ان المسيح الوحيد الذي اسلم الروح علي الصليب في ثلاث ساعات 
ارجو ان تفهم جيدا ان تحمل يسوع للالام هو تحمل الناسوت بمعني ان قدرته كقدرة انسان عادي جدا وهذا لا ننكره فالمسيح هو اله كامل اللاهوت وانسان كامل الناسوتيه بكل ما يحمنله الانسان ما عدي الخطية وحدهااااااااااااااا 
وهذا عندك بحديث الشفاعة ان المسيح هو الوحيد الذي لم يذكر له خطية 
وبالكتاب المقدس من منكم يبكتني علي خطية 
اذن السيد المسيح ذات طبيعة لاهوتية في شكل جسد وهذا الجسد قد يتحمل اكثر وقد لا يتحمل 


> هذا كلام أي شخص شاف حادثة سير أو شخصا ميتا أو شخصا شاهد أبسط وثائقي عن الجثث أو بلاش كل هذا اسئلي أي طبيب مسيحي عن حالة الجسد بعد 3 ساعات...اسئليه و هو سيرد...
> مريم جائت للقبر لتفتيت جسد المسيح؟؟
> غير ممكن...
> جائت لتدهن جسده بالزيت؟؟
> ...


دليل حضرتك انا قلتلك ان الزيوت حسب تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب تستخدم للتطهير جسد الانسان الميت وده عادة يهودية 


> و أختم بهذا : حيث حراس القبر للنسوة فى صحبة مريم المجدلية: (لماذا تبحثن عن الحى بين الموتى) (لوقا 24: 4-5). شكرا لوقا...


هاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااا نكته ده حراس القبر ؟؟؟؟
ما اروع تلك الجملة العبقرية 
من يتحدث في تلك الفقرة هو الملاك للمريمات وليس حراس القبر
ركز شوية وانت بتنقل علشان ماتبنش شكلك وحش كده قدام الناس


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

http://www.kafan.150m.com/ch1/004.htm
كفن السيد المسيح يثبت بالدليل القاطع ان كل الادعاءات بعدم صلب المسيح باطله


----------



## azizcool (1 مارس 2006)

كنت في المعهد لذلك لم أرد...
انتظري ردي هذا المساء...آسف على التأخير لكن لدي عائلة و أهتم بشؤونها و لدي دراسة فوقتي ليس دائما ملكي...
شكرا على التفهم...


----------



## maarttina (1 مارس 2006)

أعتقد ان ما سأورده من كلام الامام الكبير فخر الدين الرازي سيكون مفهوم اكثر للمسلمين وليك انت يا استاذ عزيز
يقول الفقيه الكبير الإمام الرازي في كتابه (تفسير الرازى جزء3 ص 350):
"إن جاز أن يقال إن الله تعالى يلقى شبه إنسان على آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة. فلربما إذا رأينا  (زيداً) فلعله ليس (بزيد) ولكن ألقى شبه "زيد" علي شخص آخر!! وإذا تزوج رجل (فاطمة)، فلعله لم يتزوج (فاطمة) ولكن ألقي على (خديجة) شبه (فاطمة) فيتزوج خديجة وهو يظن أنها فاطمة".
    	   وخلص الإمام الرازي إلى حقيقة خطيرة فقال: 
     "لو جاز إلقاء شبه أحد على شخص آخر فعندئذ لا يبقى الزواج ولا الطلاق ولا التملك موثوقاً به".
سورة المائدة (120): ( فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم ويكمل الرازي ان كلمة عليهم تعني انهم كثره والمقصود هنا اليهود
أستاذ عزيز عندما توفي عيسي كان الله رقيب علي ميين ؟؟؟
ويكمل الرازي 
وما قتلوه يقينا ولكن شبه لهم ومنهم الأمام الرازى الذي قال: "روى ابن عباس ومحمد ابن اسحق أن معنى متوفيك أى مميتك".                                     (تفسير الرازى جزء 2 ص 457 )
أيضا السيوطي الذي قال: في كتاب (الإتقان جزء1 ص 116) "متوفيك: مميتك 
4ـ في تفسير ابن كثيرعن إدريس أنه قا ل: "مات المسيح ثلاثة أيام ثم بعثه الله ورفعه"
3ـ والإمام البضاوي: ذكر خمسة آراء في تفسير هذه الوفاة هي:
إني متوفيك أي مستوفي أجلك … عاصما إياك من قتلهم.
أو قابضك من الأرض،
أو متوفيك نائما 
أو مميتك عن الشهوات العائقة عن العروج إلى عالم الملكوت.
(وقد سبق أن أوردت رأيه هذا في صدد الحديث عن التفسير المجازي ولكن أضاف قائلا?
   + وقيل أماته الله سبع ساعات ثم رفعه إلى السماء وإليه ذهب النصارى
وبعد كلام الرازي امامنا الكبير لا يوجد كلام أخر يقال وفي انتظار الرد


----------



## azizcool (2 مارس 2006)

*LES ORIGINES DE LA CRUCIFIXION.* 
La crucifixion fut bien longtemps le moyen utilisé afin de se débarrasser des prisonniers politiques, des meurtriers, des rebelles. Bien avant Jésus (saw), les Phéniciens ont cherché d'autres méthodes d'extermination. Ainsi ils usèrent de la pendaison, de l'empalement, de la lapidation, de la noyade, etc… Mais, selon eux, ces méthodes étaient trop rapides. Alors ils inventèrent la crucifixion, un procédé qui assurait une mort "lente ". 

*DEUX METHODES DE CRUCIFIXION.* 
Les romains utilisèrent ce système et le perfectionnèrent. Ainsi, ils prévoyérent une crucifixion ayant comme conséquence une mort "rapide " et une mort "lente ". 
Les tableaux des grands maîtres chrétiens (Michel-Ange, Rembrandt, Léonard de Vinci, …) révélant leur troubles face à certaines scènes. Ainsi, le tableau qui représente les deux brigands crucifiés avec Jésus, l'un à sa gauche et l'autre à sa droite, fait ressortir que ces derniers "bénéficièrent " de la méthode dite "rapide ", alors que Jésus, lui fut crucifié par la voie "lente ". 

*ENTRONS DANS LE VIF DU SUJET !* 
Selon les auteurs des Evangiles, Juifs et romains firent de la sorte que Jésus (saw) soit crucifié à la 6éme heure *(Matthieu 24 : 46)*, c'est à dire à midi et qu'il soit mort à la 9ème heure, soit à 15 heures. Dés qu'ils eurent constaté sa mort, ils marquèrent autant d'empressement à le faire descendre de la croix qu'ils n'en avaient marqué pour le crucifier. Savez -vous pourquoi ? Uniquement, leurs scrupules religieux : le Sabbat ! Le 5ème livre de Moise ne les met ils pas en garde : 
*" Son cadavre ne passera pas la nuit sur le bois ; mais tu l'enseveliras le jour même, car celui qui est pendu est un objet de malédiction auprès de Dieu et tu ne souilleras pas le territoire que l'Eternel, ton Dieu te donne pour héritage. "(Deuteuronome 21 : 23).* 
S'il était nécessaire d'accélérer la mort du crucifié, les exécuteurs faisaient usage alors du "cruci-fragium ", un gourdin avec lequel ils brisaient les jambes. La victime mourait alors par suffocation en moins d'une heure. C'était une des méthodes rapides utilisées. 

*LA PRIERE DE JESUS.* 
Jésus eut-il une réponse à sa prière ? Il supplia son Pére dans les cieux afin qu'il l'aide : 
*" En proie à l'angoisse, il priait plus instamment, et sa sueur devint comme des grumeaux de sang, qui tombaient à terre. " (Luc 22 : 44)* 
Que peut-on espérer d'une prière aussi sincère et l'un des quatre frères (Les chrétiens attribuent à Jésus des frères et des sœurs, nés de l'union de Marie et de Joseph, le charpentier. *[Matthieu 13 : 55-56]*) de Jésus nous rappelle : 
*" La prière agissante du juste a une grande efficacité. " (Jacques 5 : 16).* 

*DIEU ACCEPTA LES PRIERES DE JESUS.* 
Paul confirme que les prières de Jésus ne furent pas vaines : 
*" C'est lui, qui dans les jours de sa chair, offrit à grands cris et avec larmes, des prières et des supplications à celui qui pouvait les sauver de la mort. Ayant été exaucé à cause de sa piété il a appris. "(Hébreux 5 : 7)* 
Que signifie en réalité " Dieu entendit " ses prières ? Dieu accepte ses prières ! Car Dieu n'est pas sourd, il est celui qui entend tout. 
Il a entendu (accepté) la prière de Jésus comme il le fit pour Abraham. En effet, Abraham pria pour avoir un fils et il eut Ismaël, alors qu'il était âgé. Les paroles d'Abraham prirent forme humaine. D'ailleurs, "Ismaël " signifie littéralement "dieu entendit " en hébreux. Il en fut de même pour Zacharie qui pria pour avoir un fils et Jean le Baptiste naquit. A présent, c'est un appel à l'aide que formule Jésus et Dieu l'entend : 
*" Alors un ange lui apparut du ciel, pour le fortifier. " (Luc 22 : 43)* 
Le fortifier dans sa foi, afin que Dieu le sauve. N'est-il pas ce qu'il souhaite que Dieu fasse pour lui ? Son sort est entre les mains de Dieu, mais Ses voies ne sont pas toujours les nôtres. 

*VOYONS CE QUI EST FAVORABLE A JESUS.* 
1) Un geste du ciel. 
2) Pilate ne le condamne pas lors du procès *(Jean 19 : 12)* 
*" …Pilate cherchait à le relâcher. Mais les Juifs crièrent : Si tu le relâches, tu n'es pas un ami de César. Quiconque se fait Roi se déclare contre César. "* 
3) La femme de Pilate fait un rêve prémonitoire qui assure qu'aucun mal ne sera fait à Jésus. *(Matthieu 27 : 19)* 
Alors que le procès se poursuivait, la femme de Pilate lui fit parvenir le message suivant : *" Ne te mêle pas de l'affaire du juste, car aujourd'hui, j'ai beaucoup souffert en songe à cause de lui "* 
4) Pas de jambes cassées ! 
S'ils ne lui cassèrent pas les jambes, c'était afin de respecter une prophétie : 
*" Il garde tous ces os. Aucun d'eux n'est brisé. "(Psaumes 34 : 21)* 
Si les os n'avaient pas été brisés, cela n'auraient pu être profitable que si la personne était en vie ! Un mort aux membres intacts n'a pas de sens. Qu'il ait été découpé en morceaux, écrasé, ne fait aucune différence pour le ressuscité, pour l'esprit. Mais en ce qui concerne des crucifiés, comme les compagnons de Jésus sur la croix, avoir ou non les jambes cassées, là est toute la différence. Cela signifie être vivant ou mort ! Les païens romains qui n'avaient aucune crainte de l'enfer, n'avaient aucune raison de respecter la prophétie sinon *"qu'en le voyant déjà mort, ils ne lui brisèrent pas les jambes. "(Jean 19 : 33)* 
" Voyant " : un mot très simple. Mais qu'on t-ils vu ? Cela se rapporterait il aux paroles du Christ : *" Vous regarderez bien et vous ne verrez point. "(Matthieu 13 : 14)*. En fait, Jean admet que les soldats ont plutôt soupçonné que "vu ". Aucun stéthoscope n'ausculta Jésus, personne ne toucha son corps, ni ne prit son pouls pour constater sa mort. Faut il interpréter le mot "voir " comme une autre possibilité de salut de la part de Dieu ? 
5) La hâte exprimée à le descendre de la croix. 

*DE LA COMPASSION POUR JESUS.* 
Dieu agit de façon mystérieuse. Il pousse les soldats à croire qu'il est "déjà mort *" afin qu'il n'est pas les jambes cassées. Il les pousse aussi à lui percer le coté avec une lance et "aussitôt il sortit de l'eau et du sang " (Jean 19 : 34)* 
Il est heureux qu'il est perdu conscience alors qu'il endurait des souffrances atroces. L'immobilité, la fatigue et la position sur la croix ont dû affaiblir sa circulation sanguine. La lance le sauva. La saignée ainsi provoquée permit à la circulation sanguine de reprendre son rythme. L'encyclopédia Biblica au mot "cross " ("croix ") colonne 960, confirme que "jésus était vivant quant la lance fut jetée ". Ceci vient confirmer la déclaration de Jean : " L'eau et le sang " coulèrent instantanément. Il utilise le terme "aussitôt " ce qui prouve que Jésus était vivant ! 
Pourquoi de "l'eau et du sang " ? Le Dr W.B. Primerose, anesthésiste en chef à l'infirmerie Royale de Glasgow, répond dans le " Thinkers Digest ", Londres, dans le numéro de l'hiver 1949. Il dit alors "l'eau n'est que la conséquence du choc nerveux subi par les vaisseaux sanguins et causés par la flagellation qui a entraîné un effet de stimulation local. " Ceci est un cas unique qui explique qu'il suait : " des grumeaux de sang qui tombaient à terre " alors qu'il était en proie à l'angoisse dans le jardin de Gethsémané. Les autorités médicales confirment également ce phénomène. 

*PILATE S'ETONNE.* 
Les évangiles racontent qu'entre la 6ème et la 9ème heure, il y eu des coups de tonnerre, une éclipse et un tremblement de terre ! Sans aucune raison ? Non. Ainsi la foule sadique fut dispersée. Ainsi, ses disciples loyaux et secrets purent-ils venir à son secours. 
Joseph d'Arimathe et le centurion romain qui s'était exclamé : *" Cet homme est vraiment le fils de Dieu ". (Marc 15 : 39) *se rendit chez Pilate afin de réclamer le corps de Jésus : 
*" Etonné qu'il soit déjà mort, Pilate fit appeler le centurion et lui demanda s'il était mort depuis longtemps. " (Marc 15 : 44)* 
Pourquoi Pilate était-il étonné ? Il savait par expérience qu'aucun homme ne mourrait en trois heures sur la croix, excepté avec l'usage du "cruri-fragium ", ce qui ne fut pas le cas pour Jésus, mais plutôt celui de ces compagnons, car eux étaient toujours vivants ! 

*LA CAUSE DE SON ETONNEMENT.* 
Un homme qui est passé par les hommes et qui meurt, cela n'a rien d'étonnant. Un homme qui est pendu et qui meurt, n'a rien d'étonnant. Mais un homme qui survit alors qu'il devrait être mort, cela est étonnant. Dans le cas de Pilate, celui-ci pensait que Jésus était toujours "vivant " sur la croix et non déjà mort comme lui annonçait le centurion. Alors il s'étonna, mais n'eut aucune raison de vérifier le décès. Et s'il était encore vivant ! Eh bien, ne l'a t-il pas déclaré innocent des charges qui pesaient sur lui ? Sa femme ne l'a t-elle pas mis en garde contre cet homme juste ? Ne l'a t-on pas fait chanter afin de céder à la clameur des juifs ?*( Matthieu 27 : 24)*. Alors s'il était vivant … Pilate autorisa donc Joseph à retirer le corps. 

*LES DISCIPLES SECRETS.* 
Les soi-disant disciples secrets de Jésus, qu'il appelait *"ma mère et mes frères " (Matthieu 12 : 49)*(par distinction de sa propre mère et ses frères de sang) étaient de retour. Ses disciples "secrets ", Joseph d'Arimathe et Nicodemus n'auraient jamais été cités, s'il ne s'était agi de l'ordalie de Jésus. Ils étaient seuls à porter le corps de Jésus avec Marie-Madeleine et l'autre Marie *(Marc 15 : 47 ; la mère de Jacques)* comme spectatrice. Il fut fait de sorte que les scrupules des juifs fussent calmés. Ainsi, le bain mortuaire, l'embaumement et le suaire furent préparer deux heures avant la mort de Jésus. S'il y avait encore quelques signes de vie dans ce corps inerte, personne ne s'aventurerait, cependant à le crier : " Il est vivant ! Il est vivant ! " Car ils savaient tous que les juifs se seraient alors assurés qu'aucun souffle de vie ne parcourait plus ce corps. 

*LA SUSPICION ET L'INQUIETUDE DES JUIFS .* 
Les Juifs devinrent soupçonneux. Tout cela semblait par trop étrange. 
a) La tombe sans accès facile. 
b) Les disciples "secrets " qui viennent aider. 
c) Ses "compagnons de croix " toujours en vie. 
d) Ses jambes qui ne furent pas cassés, alors que celles de ses compagnons le furent ! 
e) L'autorisation de retirer le corps obtenu facilement et si rapidement auprès de Pilate. 

Tout cela éveilla quelques soupçons chez les juifs. Ils se sentirent dupés. Jésus était vivant ! ( ?). Ils se rendirent donc en toute hâte chez Pilate, mais trop tard ! 
*" Le lendemain… les principaux sacrificateurs et les Pharisiens allèrent ensemble trouver Pilate, et dirent : Seigneur, nous nous souvenons que cet imposteur a dit "ordonne donc qu'on s'assure du sépulcre jusqu'au troisième jour, … cette dernière imposture serait pire que la première " ". (Matthieu 27 : 62-64)* 
Les juifs parlent de "première " et "dernière " erreur, mais dans leur hâte n'ont-ils pas eux aussi commis une erreur ! Pilate n'écouta pas leurs enfantillages. Il les renvoya donc : 
*" Vous avez une garde, allez, assurez-vous (de lui) comme vous l'entendez. " (Matthieu 27 :65).* 
Il se refusa à céder à leur caprice. D'ailleurs, n'avait-il pas plus de raisons de les haïr, que de les aider ? 
Peu importe ce que firent les juifs. Le fait c'est qu'il avait perdu une journée ! 
Quelle est la "première erreur " commise par les Juifs ? Je dirai qu'ils permettent que Jésus soit descendu de la croix, sans qu'il ait eu les jambes cassées, et le laissant pour mort. La "dernière erreur " serait d'avoir autorisés ses disciples "secrets " à aider Jésus en ne fermant pas la tombe. Mais entre ces deux extrêmes, ils commirent une autre erreur celle de se rendre chez Pilate, le "lendemain ". C'était déjà trop tard ! 
*" Les fils d'Israël rusèrent contre Jésus. Dieu ruse aussi ; Dieu est le meilleur de ceux qui rusent "(Coran 3 : 54).* 

*DIMANCHE MATIN*. 
C'était dimanche matin, le premier jour de la semaine, selon les hébreux (samedi, jour de Sabbat en est le 7ème jour) lorsque Marie-Madeleine seule se rendit sur la tombe de Jésus. *(Marc 16 : 9 et Jean 20 : 1)* 
La question se pose de savoir pourquoi elle se rendit sur sa tombe ? *Marc (16 : 1) répond : " afin d'aller l'embaumer ". *Le terme hébreu pour "embaumer " est "masaha " qui signifie "frotter, masser, embaumer ". La seconde question qui se pose est : 
Les juifs massent-ils les personnes mortes depuis trois jours ? La réponse est NON ! De même pour les chrétiens et les musulmans. Alors pourquoi une juive masserait-elle un mort, un corps en décomposition ? D'ailleurs, quiconque frotterait ce corps, le verrait partir en morceaux. Donc, l'embaumement n'a plus de sens ! 
Il est certain, pourtant que si Jésus était vivant, cela aurait eu un autre sens. Marie-Madeleine était la dernière, avec Joseph d'Arimathe et Nicodemus, à avoir approché Jésus après sa mort. Lorsque Jésus fut descendu de la croix, a-t-elle remarqué en lui quelque signe de vie ? Dans l'affirmative, il est plus que probable qu'elle se serait bien de garder de crier " Il est vivant !". Elle retourne s'occuper de Jésus deux nuits et un jour après sa mort, juste après le Sabbat juif. 

*LA PIERRE FUT BOUGEE.* 
Elle fut très surprise de constater que quelqu'un avait déjà bougé la pierre. Elle regarda dans la tombe et vit que le suaire était roulé. Une foule de questions se pose. Pourquoi la pierre avait elle été bougée ? Un être qui a su vaincre la mort, et qui est donc ressuscité, a t-il besoin de bouger la pierre pour sortir de la tombe ? A t-il besoin de défaire son suaire pour se mouvoir ? Pour tout corps spirituel, n'est il pas vrai que les murs ne font pas la prison, ni les barreaux la cage. ? 
Ceci indique qu'en fait c'est un corps physique qui s'est ressuscité ! La vue de la tombe vide fut plus qu'elle ne supporter : elle s'effondra en proie à une crise d'hystérie [Jésus a déjà chassé de Marie-Madeleine "sept démons "*(Marc 16 : 9)*] et pleura. Jésus veillait toujours sur elle, non pas des cieux, mais sur terre. 
Cette tombe appartenait à Joseph d'Arimathe (un riche et influent juif) qui avait les moyens financiers de faire creuser une chambre aussi grande dans les rochers. Cette tombe était entourée par son potager. Ne croyait pas que ce juif plantait, par plaisir, des légumes à 8 km de la ville. Peut être était-ce les potagers de ses jardiniers ou les jardins de sa résidence secondaire ? 

*UNE PLAISANTERIE A LA LIMITE DU POSSIBLE.* 
Jésus est là ! Il regarde cette femme. Il sait qu'elle est et pourquoi elle est là. Il approche d'elle, et voit qu'elle pleure. Alors il lui demande : 
*" Femme, pourquoi pleures-tu ? Qui cherches-tu ? "(Jean 20 : 15)* 
Une remarque s'impose. Pourquoi Jésus pose t-il des questions aussi stupides ? Ne connaît-il pas déjà les réponses ? Si, bien sûr ! Alors, pourquoi ces questions ? 
En fait ces questions ne sont pas aussi stupides. Il sait qu'elle le recherche, et qu'elle est déçue de ne pas l'avoir trouvé, ce qui explique ces larmes. Son apparence physique est si différente, qu'elle ne peut le reconnaître. Se moquerait-il d'elle, alors au travers de ces questions ? Décrivant cet incident, *Jean parle de Marie-Madeleine en ces termes : " Pensant que c'était le jardinier, elle lui dit. " *Pourquoi pense t-elle que c'est le jardinier ? Je ne pense pas que les ressuscités ressemblent à des jardiniers ! Alors pourquoi cette ressemblance ? Car il est déguisé en "jardinier " ! Mais pourquoi ? Car il craint les juifs ! Pourquoi cette peur ? Car il n'est pas mort et n'a pas vaincu la mort ! S'il était mort et avait vaincu la mort, alors il n'aurait plus de raison d'avoir peur. Un corps ressuscité ne meurent pas de fois !* " …Il est réservé aux hommes de mourir une seule foi. " (Hébreux 9 :27).* 

*LE DRAME SE POURSUIT.* 
Marie-Madeleine s'adresse donc à Jésus, qu'elle n'a pas reconnu : 
*" Si c'est toi qui L'as emporté, dis-moi où tu L'as mis… "(Jean 20 : 15)* 
Elle ne cherche pas le corps, elle cherche Lui et elle s'enquiert : Ou l'as tu mis ? Sous-entendant pour se reposer, et non pas en terre. 
*" Je le prendrai ". (Jean 20 :15)* 
Le prendre où ? Que veut-elle faire d'un mort ? Elle ne pourrait que l'enterrer. Qui creuserait la tombe ? Porter un corps de 75 kg ne serait pas une tâche aisée pour une frêle juive. D'autant qu'il faudrait ajouter à ce poids, environ 40 kg de plantes aromatiques *(selon Jean 19 : 39) *ce qui fait un poids de 115 kg à porter. Porter serait une chose, enterrer en serait une autre. Il lui faudrait de descendre dans la fosse. Cela n'a pas de sens ! 
La plaisanterie que Jésus fait à Marie-Madeleine est trop lourde de conséquences. Elle ne l'a pas reconnu et il rit sous cape. Il se trahit : Marie ! Un seul mot ! Ce fut assez. Ce seul mot " Marie ! " En disait plus que bien des phrases. Elle reconnut son Maître. Chacun possède un signe distinctif pour appeler celle qui lui est chère. Ce ne fut pas le mot " Marie " en lui-même, mais plutôt l'intonation avec laquelle il fut prononcé qui lui fit répondre : *" Maître ! Maître ! "* .Sa joie éclata. Elle se précipite sur son Maître pour lui rendre hommage. Jésus lui dit alors : 
*" Ne me touche pas " (Jean 20 : 17)* 
Pourquoi ? Tout simplement, bien qu'il paraisse normal extérieurement, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il a traversé une épreuve physique et émotionnelle particulièrement violente. Cela lui serait donc affreusement douloureux si elle touchait Jésus. Puis il poursuit : 
*" Car je ne suis pas monté vers mon Père ". (Jean 20 : 17)* 
Elle n'est pas aveugle. Elle voit l'homme qui se tient debout, devant elle. Que veut-il dire par "pas encore monté " alors qu'il était enterré ici même ? Ce qu'il tente alors de lui faire comprendre, c'est qu'il n'est pas encore ressuscité d'entre les morts. En langage juif : " Je ne suis pas encore mort ". Il dit : " Je suis vivant ! ! ! " 
*" Quand ils (disciples) entendirent qu'il vivait et qu'elle (Marie-Madeleine) l'avait vu, ils ne la crurent pas ". (Marc16:11).* 

*LES DISCIPLES INCREDULES.* 
Le même jour, sur la route qui mène à Emmaüs , Jésus rencontra deux de ces disciples et s'entretint avec eux sans qu'ils ne l'aient reconnu ! Arrivés à destination, les disciples persuadèrent le Maître de se joindre à eux pour le repas. 
*" Pendant qu'il était à table avec eux, il prit le pain, dit la bénédiction, puis le rompit et leur donna ". (Luc 24 : 30)* 
'Leurs yeux s'ouvrirent' lorsqu'ils le virent rompre le pain. Etaient-ils donc aveugles pour ne pas l'avoir reconnu avant ? Non, pourtant les disciples ne le reconnurent qu'à cet instant précis ! *Luc poursuivit : lorsqu'ils l'eurent reconnu 'il disparut devant eux'*. Il ne disparut pas réellement. Cela signifie qu'il partit. Il sortit de leur champ de vision. 
Exaltés, les deux disciples, rejoignirent les autres disciples : 
*" Ils revinrent eux aussi l'annoncer aux autres qui ne les crurent pas non plus ". (Marc 16 :13)* 
Que se passe t-il avec les disciples de Jésus ? Pourquoi sont ils si réticents à croire ? D'où vient cette difficulté ? Le fait est qu'ils sont confrontés à l'évidence que Jésus est vivant, et non ressuscité (immortalité). Il est le même Jésus, physiquement, dans sa chair et ses os. Et il prend son repas ! Ils ne peuvent le croire. Si Marie-Madeleine leur avait dit qu'elle avait vu le fantôme de Jésus, ils l'auraient cru. Tout comme d'autres les auraient cru s'ils avaient dit avoir vu Jésus. N'avaient ils pas vu des esprits entrer dans des pourceaux et ceux-ci se précipiter vers la mort ? *(Marc 5 : 13). *N'avaient ils pas vu aussi des esprits entrer dans les arbres et les sécher jusqu'aux racines ? *(Marc 11 : 20). *N'avaient ils pas vu aussi chasser les sept démons de Marie-Madeleine ? *(Marc 16 : 9). *Mais tout ceci est naturel à leur âge ! Ils pouvaient croire tout ceci à cette époque là et à leur âge ! Mais Jésus vivant ? Un Jésus bien physique ? Jésus qui auraient échappé aux liens de la mort ? *(Actes 2 :24). *Tout ceci était bien trop pesant pour *"ces gens de peu de foi " [Matthieu (6 : 30) ; (8 :26) ;(14 :31) ;(16 :8) et Luc (12 :28)].* 
a) Marie-Madeleine témoigne que Jésus est vivant ! 
b) Les disciples de Emmaüs témoignent que Jésus est vivant ! 
c) Des anges ont déclaré que Jésus est vivant ! *(Luc 24 :23).* 
d) Deux hommes se présentèrent aux femmes *: " Pourquoi cherchez vous le ''vivant'' parmi les ''morts'' ? Il n'est pas ici, mais il est ressuscité ". (Luc 24 : 4-5)* 

Et pourtant ils ne croient pas ! Voyons s'ils croient les paroles de leur propre Maître et 'Seigneur' ? 

*UNE ENIGME ARYTHMATIQUE.* 
Ceux d'Emmaüs* "se levèrent…retournèrent à Jérusalem et trouvèrent assemblés les onze et leurs compagnons "(Luc 24 : 33).* Quel onze ? " Ils trouvèrent… les onze ". Parmi ces onze étaient -ils eux-mêmes inclus ? Ils ne pouvaient être plus de dix, car à la première visite de Jésus à la salle du repas, Judas et Thomas étaient absents. Luc ne fut pas témoin de cette constatation, et il ne fait que copier les propos de *Marc 16 : 14 qui rapporte qu' " Il (jésus) se montra aux onze pendant qu'ils étaient à table … ".* 
Voyons à présent la version de Paul, le 13ème apôtre de Jésus. Il raconte après trois jours d'hibernation *"(Jésus ) a été vu par Céphas (Simon Pierre), puis par les douze "(1 Corinthiens 15 : 5). *Quel douze ? Le terme "puis " ici semble indiquer que Pierre en est exclu ! Même en l'intégrant, vous n'arrivez pas au total de "douze élus ", car déjà Judas s'est donné la mort *(il s'est pendu) (Matthieu 27 : 5) *bien avant que Jésus ne ressuscite. 
Il s'agit ici d'une problématique complexe où onze ne signifie pas onze* (Luc 24 : 3) *et où douze ne signifie pas douze. Et d'ailleurs trois et trois font deux et un. Jésus compatirait sans doute de nous savoir confronter à ces problèmes, car *"il te serait dur de regimber contre les aiguillons ". [Actes 9 : 5 (Paul dit que ces paroles lui furent dictées par Jésus en Hébreu : Actes 26 : 14)].* 

*L'ENTREE DE JESUS.* 
Alors que les deux disciples font le récit de leur rencontre avec un Jésus bien "matériel ", qui se trouvait d'ailleurs parmi eux, "jésus vint " Les portes avaient été fermées par crainte des juifs. Les polémistes chrétiens préfèrent l'expression *"debout parmi eux " (Jean 20 : 19,24 et 26 ; le terme "vint ", "vint ", "vint " est une contradiction au fait qu'il leur apparut, qu'il se matérialisa). *Il disparut d'Emmaüs pour reparaître à Jérusalem, tel "l'homme invisible " ou " Star treck " des films de science fiction où les héros s'évanouissent et réapparaissent sur d'autres planètes, ou dans d'autres lieux. Si vous voyez de vos yeux, des personnes qui disparaissent pour se matérialiser ailleurs, alors je pense que vous avez fumé un joint et que vous regardez trop la télévision. 

*LE LIEVRE ET LA TORDUE.* 
Mais Jésus fut-il si lent à se rendre à la salle du repas ? Il s'est déjà évanoui avant que les deux disciples n'aient atteint Jérusalem ! Il lui fallut bien du temps pour venir. Cela n'est pas sans rappeler la fable du lièvre et de la tortue. S'est - il arrêté sur le chemin, afin de penser ces blessures ? 
Les dogmatiques envisagent la possibilité d'un Jésus flottant de place en place, apparaissant ici et là. Jeffrey Hunter, qui tenait le rôle de Jésus Christ dans le film "le Roi des Rois ", fit d'ailleurs une remarque justifiée alors qu'il jouait la scène de la "tentation ". Alors qu'il soufflait, souffrait, suait et haletait pendant l'ascension du mont Sion, il s'exclama : C'est la première fois de ma vie que je ressens combien Jésus était humain ! 
Ni Luc, ni Jean ne racontèrent cet épisode de la visite de Jésus à la salle des repas, ne racontèrent qu'il suait lorsqu'il apparut à travers le trou de la serrure et à travers les fissures du mur. Pourquoi ne nous l'avoir pas dit ? La question subsiste : Comment a t il fait pour entrer alors que les *"portes étaient fermées " (Jean 20 : 19). *N'est-il pas surprenant que *Luc 24 : 36,* qui rapporte aussi cet événement, ne précise pas que les *"portes étaient fermées "*. Etait-ce sans importance à ses yeux ? Pourquoi ? Cela était-il hors de propos ? Ou voulait-il tout rechercher exactement depuis les origines pour l'exposer d'une manière suivie *(Luc 1 : 3)* 

*LA SALLE DU REPAS.* 
Celle-ci est appelée *"la chambre des hôtes " et "grande chambre haute " (Marc 14 : 14-15). *C'est une des pièces de la maison. Faut-il le prouver ? Etait-ce la seule pièce à l'étage ? Gardons à l'esprit que cette pièce était meublée d'une grande table et de 14 chaises, pouvant accueillir 14 personnes. Tout ceci était destiné aux douze disciples et à Jésus, le malheureux treizième, ainsi qu'à Jean, le disciple que *" Jésus aimait "* (qui était le propriétaire de la maison) et qui "était couché à table près de Jésus ". Ainsi ils étaient quatorze. 
Imaginez alors la table de cette *"salle des hôtes " *! C'était un petit palais ! Jésus connaissait cette maison, car il avait visité bien des fois Jérusalem à l'occasion de la Pâque. Souvenez-vous de la façon dont il guida ses disciples la première fois !* (Luc 22 : 10)* 
Se peut-il que la chambre des hôtes de Jean n'ait qu'une seule entrée principale avec deux portes ? Etait-il nécessaire qu'elles soient toutes fermées ? Car en fait, seules les portes principales étaient utilisées par les visiteurs. Une personne bien élevée ne s'aventure pas dans les couloirs, sanitaires et appartements de ses hôtes ! Ils se contentent de l'hospitalité qui lui est accordée. Mais Jésus n'était pas un hôte, il était presque un membre de la famille du disciple qu'il aimait. Il ne frappait pas à la porte pour entrer. Si les disciples émirent quelque crainte, quelques doutes quant à son apparition devant eux, il les rassura bien vite. 
*" Que la paix soit avec vous, mais il furent saisis de frayeur et de crainte ". (Luc 24 : 36-37).* 

*DES REACTIONS OPPOSEES LORSQU'ILS RECONNAISSENT JESUS.* 
Vous vous souvenez la réaction de Marie-Madeleine lorsqu'elle reconnaît Jésus prés de la tombe ? Elle est en proie à l'hystérie, et Jésus lui interdit de le toucher. Mais, ces dix héros qui s'entraînaient aux sabres, à présent tremblent devant leurs Maîtres. Pourquoi ces réactions opposées ? Des hommes terrifiés et des femmes qui ne le sont pas. Tout simplement parce que les femmes ont vu ce qui se passait autour du calvaire, alors que les hommes n'y étaient pas. Donc les femmes avaient bien l'intention de voir Jésus vivant près de la tombe, alors que les hommes croyaient voir un fantôme. Luc décrit leur affolement ainsi : 
*" Saisis de frayeur et de crainte, ils pensaient voir un esprit " (Luc 24 : 37).* 

*PEUR ?* 
Ils pensaient donc avoir devant eux, non-Jésus, mais son fantôme. Demandez à vos amis "revenants " pourquoi les disciples pensent voir un esprit ? Dites-leur : " Avait-il l'apparence d'un esprit ? " Et perdu autant qu'on puisse l'être, ils répondront : " Non ". Alors pourquoi les disciples de Jésus croient-ils voir un esprit ? Il n'y a pas de réponse à cette question ! Ils restent muets. 
Les disciples sont effrayés car il leur à été rapporté que Jésus avait été tué, attaché à la croix. Il avait été crucifié. Il leur fut rapporté aussi que qu'il "avait rendu l'âme ", qu'il était "mort et enterré " depuis trois jours. " TOUT CE QU'IL SAVAIT LEUR AVAIT ETE RAPPORTE ! ! ! " Car aucun d'eux n'avait vu ce qu'il advenait de Jésus au Golgotha à cet instant si pathétique : 
*" …TOUS L'ABANDONNERENT ET PRIRENT LA FUITE " (Marc 14 : 50).* 

*LES VRAIS DISCIPLES.* 
Marc évoque les "douze " élus. Il ne parle pas de ceux qui sont "dévoués " à Jésus, comme Jean qui reconduisit la mère de Jésus, ou Nicodémus et Joseph d'Arimathe, et des autres. Compte tenu de la conduite lâche des " douze ", je considère que ces hommes méritent le titre de disciples. Ou Marc serait-il un menteur ? Lorsqu'il parle de tous, signifie t - il vraiment de " Tous " ? Marc énumère les femmes qui approchèrent Jésus. Parmi elles, figurent trois Marie et "le disciple que Jésus aimait ". Cette phrase est citée plusieurs fois sans aucun rapprochement ne soit fait avec Jean, leur bienfaiteur à Jérusalem. Pourquoi ? S'agit il alors de Jean, l'auteur du 4ème évangile ? Pourquoi ne pas le dire ? Il n'avait pas marqué beaucoup de réserve lorsqu'il avait demandé à Jésus *"d'être assis à ta droite et l'autre à ta gauche dans ta gloire " (Marc 10 : 37). *Cette réticence proviendrait-elle du fait que le " disciple aimé " soit un homonyme. Son nom pourrait être aux côtés de Jésus alors qu'il avait tant besoin d'eux, mais ils *" l'abandonnèrent et prirent la fuite ". (Marc 14 :50)* 

*JESUS N'EST PAS RESSUSCITE.* 
Après les salutations d'usage " Shalom ", Jésus apaisa ses disciples : 
*" Voyez (regarder) mes mains et mes pieds, c'est bien moi ; touchez-moi et voyez ; un Esprit n'a ni chair ni os, comme vous voyez que j'en ai. …il leur montra ses mains et ses pieds. " (Luc 24 :39-40)* 
Que voulait-il ainsi prouver ? Qu'il était ressuscité d'entre les morts ? Qu'il était un esprit ? Quel était le rapport entre ses pieds, ses mains et la résurrection ? " C'est bien moi ". Il insiste "un Esprit n'a ni chair ni os, comme vous voyez que j'en ai ". *C'EST UNE EVIDENCE INCONTESTABLE ! *Quiconque, qu'il soit hindou, musulman, chrétien, juif, athé ou libre penseur, sait "qu'un esprit n'a ni chair, ni os ". 

*POURQUOI INSISTER SUR CE QUI EST EVIDENT ?* 
Alors, pourquoi Jésus insiste t - il tant sue ce point ? Simplement afin de faire comprendre aux disciples qu'il n 'est pas mort et ressuscité et que, par conséquent, il n'est pas un Esprit. Jésus tente de leur faire comprendre qu'il n'est pas un esprit, qu'il n'est pas ressuscité ! Ces versets sont d'une telle clarté qu'aucune explication supplémentaire n'est indispensable au lecteur. Vous, lecteur, pourquoi n'apprendriez-vous pas ce verset dans votre langue quelle qu'elle soit : anglais, arabe, zoulou ou afrikaans. Ainsi, vous pourriez répondre à tous les missionnaires que vous rencontreriez. Allah vous donne les moyens aujourd'hui de révéler les fantaisies intellectuelles des chrétiens. 

*UNE EXPLICATION VIVANTE : JE SUIS VIVANT !* 
Si je dis, dans ma langue "je suis fait de chair et d'os, je ne suis pas un esprit, je ne suis pas un fantôme, et je ne suis pas un spectre ! " Cela est - il clair pour vous ? Alors vous répondrez : Oui ! Ce raisonnement est valable pour tous les pays, n'est-ce pas ? En d'autres termes, Jésus disait à ses disciples : *" Voyez mes mains et mes pieds afin "* qu'ils voient, sentent et touchent son corps et se rendent compte qu'il n'avait rien de spirituel ! Ce n'était pas un corps métamorphosé, ni ressuscité, car un "corps " ressuscité devient spirituel. 

*QUI DIT CELA ?* 
Les polémistes demandent qui est l'auteur de cette affirmation.: Réponse" Jésus " Où ? "Dans l'évangile de *Luc 20 : 27 - 36* et vous verrez alors … *"Les juifs harcelaient Jésus de questions et de devinettes :* 
a) *" Est - il permis, ou non, de payer le tribut à César ? "(Matthieu 22 : 17 )* 
b) *" Maître, cette femme a été surprise en flagrant délit d'adultère. "(Jean 8 : 4 )* 
c)* " … quel est le premier de tous les commandements ? "(Marc 12 : 28 )* 
Puis ils évoquent le problème de cette femme juive qui eut sept maris, selon une coutume juive. En effet, si un mari meurt et qu'il ne laisse aucun descendant, alors le second frère épouse la veuve afin d'assurer la descendance. S'il meurt à son tour, le troisième fait de même et ainsi de suite. Dans ce cas, soumis à Jésus, sept frères épousèrent cette femme ; tous moururent et elle aussi d'ailleurs. Le problème ne réside pas tant dans cette coutume car les frères l'épousèrent l'un après l'autre, mais plutôt dans ce qu'il adviendra de tous à la résurrection. Qui aurait cette femme, car ne l'ont - ils pas tous eu ? Les juifs tentent de prouver à Jésus que si tous ses frères ressuscitent en même temps que la femme, il y aurait un conflit entre eux au Paradis. Qui aurait cette femme au Paradis ? Jésus leur répond : " Ils ne pourront pas non plus mourir " : les ressuscités seront alors immortels et ne connaîtront plus le besoin de nourriture, d'abri, de vêtement, de sexe, de repos. "Ils seront semblables aux anges ", ils seront spiritualisés, des créatures spirituelles, des esprits ! D'ailleurs, plus loin, il dit : "Un esprit n'a ni chair ni os, comme vous voyez que j'en ai un ". Et je ne suis pas un esprit, ni un fantôme, ni un spectre, je ne suis pas ressuscité ! Je suis le même Jésus, Jésus vivant ! 
*" Et en disant cela, il leur montra ses mains et ses pieds. " (Luc 24 : 40)* 

*LA PEUR DES DISCIPLES S'ESTOMPE.* 
*" Dans leur joie, dans l'étonnement ",* qu'aurait-il pu arriver aux disciples ? Ils le croyaient mort et il était parmi eux en chair et en os, avec tout ce qu'il y a de plus humain ! 
Afin de les apaiser encore, il dit : *"Avez-vous ici quelque chose à manger ? Ils lui présentèrent un morceau de poisson grillé. Il le prit et le mangea devant eux. " *Que voulait-il prouver par ce geste ? Qu'il était ressuscité ? Pourquoi ne pas dire la vérité au lieu de se prêter à tous ces jeux : l'examen de son corps, le poisson grillé ? Serait - ce un prétexte , un "leela " comme disent les Hindous ? Il y a 165 ans , Schlelier-macher répondait par la négative et Albert Schweizer dans son ouvrage "A la recherche de Jésus historique "cite : "Si le Christ a mangé uniquement afin de prouver qu'il pouvait manger , alors qu'il n'avait nul besoin de nourriture ,ce serait une simulation " 
1*1- Jésus était plutôt réticent à mourir !* 
N'avait il pas développé toute une stratégie défensive pour repousser les juifs. Il voulait rester vivant ! 
2*2- Il implora Dieu de l'aider !* 
Avec forces et lamentations, il implora Dieu Tout Puissant de lui accorder la vie. 
3*3- Dieu "entendit" ses prières.* 
Dieu exauça sa prière : qu'il soit vivant ! 
4*4- Un ange de Dieu lui apparut afin de le conformer.* 
Dans l'espoir et la foi en Dieu afin qu'il lui laisse la vie ! 
5*5- Pilate déclare Jésus innocent.* 
Une bonne raison pour que Jésus conserve la vie. 
6*6- La femme de Pilate a fait un rêve prémonitoire dans lequel :* 
"Aucun mal ne sera fait à ce juste". En d autres termes, il fallait le garder vivant ! 
7*7- Il resta sur la croix, seulement trois heures.* 
Aucun homme condamné‚ a la crucifixion ne mourrait aussi rapidement. C'est donc qu'il était vivant ! 
8*8- Ses deux compagnons de croix étaient encore vivants sur leurs croix.* 
Donc Jésus aussi devait être vivant ! 
9*9- L'encyclopedia Biblica -sous la rubrique croix, colonne 960 :* 
Dit que lorsque la lance fut jetée, Jésus était encore vivant ! 
10*10- Le sang et l'eau couleront aussitôt :* 
"Aussitôt", ce qui signifie que Jésus était encore vivant ! 
11*11- Ses jambes ne furent pas cassées, conformément a la prophétie.* 
Ses jambes ne pouvaient lui être utiles que lui vivant ! 
12*12- La tempête, le tremblement de terre et les ténèbres eurent lieu en moins de trois heures.* 
Tout ceci afin de disperser la foule sadique et de permettre à ses "disciples secrets" de l'aider à rester vivant ! 
13*13 - Les juifs doutèrent de sa mort :* 
Ils le soupçonnèrent de ne pas être mort sur la croix. Il était donc vivant ! 
14*14- Pilate s'étonne que Jésus soit déjà mort.* 
Car il savait par expérience qu'un homme crucifie ne meurt pas aussi vite. Il le soupçonna d être encore en vie ! 
15*15- Une chambre vaste et aérée.* 
Facile d accès, grande et aérée, pour ceux qui souhaitent lui venir en aide. La providence aussi était favorable a ce qu'il reste en vivant ! 
16*16- La pierre et le suaire furent bouges.* 
Cela n avait de sens que si Jésus était vivant ! 
17*17- Compte-rendu sur le suaire :* 
Des scientifiques allemands qui firent des expériences sur le "suaire de Turin" déclarèrent que le cœur de Jésus battait toujours, qu'il était vivant ! 
18*18- Déguisé !* 
Le déguisement n était opportun s il était ressuscite, mais l était, par contre que s'il était vivant ! 
19*19- Il interdit que Marie-Madeleine le touche.* 
"Ne me touche pas" car ses blessures sont encore douloureuses, car il est vivant ! 
20*20- "Car je ne suis pas monte vers mon père".* 
Dans la langue juive, cela signifie : "Je ne suis pas encore mort", donc il est vivant ! 
21*21- Marie-Madeleine n'est pas effraye lors qu'elle le reconnaît.* 
Car elle a vu, … certains symptômes, qu'il était encore en vie avant. Elle avait donc devant elle Jésus, un Jésus bien vivant ! 
22*22- Les disciples sont effrayes lorsqu'ils voient Jésus dans la salle du repas.* 
Tout ce qu'ils savaient de la crucifixion était que ouï-dire. Aussi ils ne purent croire que Jésus était vivant ! 
23*23- Il dîna :* 
La nourriture ne lui était utile que s'il était vivant ! 
24*24- Il ne se montra jamais a ses ennemis.* 
Car il avait échappé à la mort de justesse. Il était vivant ! 
25*25- Il se déplaçait peu.* 
Car il n était pas ressuscité, pas spiritualise, mais bien vivant ! 
26*26- Témoignage des hommes autour de la tombe :* 
"Pourquoi cherchez vous le vivant parmi les morts ?" (Luc 24-5). Car il n'est pas mort, il est vivant ! 
27*27- Témoignage des anges :* 
"... des anges ont déclare qu'il était vivant" (Luc 24-23). Il n'utilisèrent pas le mot ressuscite mais "vivant" ! 
28*28- Marie-Madeleine témoigne.* 
" ... ils entendirent qu'il vivait et qu'elle l'avait vu, ils ne la crurent pas" (Marc 16-11). Marie-Madeleine se porte garante qu'il était vivant,  et non un spectre , un fantôme ou un esprit. Ils ne pouvaient croire que le Maître était vivant ! 
29*29- Le Docteur Primerose témoigne :* Que l'eau et le sang qui jaillirent ne soient que la conséquence du choc nerveux cause par les vaisseaux sanguins et causés par la flagellation ! Ce qui prouvait que Jésus était vivant ! 
30*30- Jésus avait prédit que son miracle serait celui de Jonas !* Selon le livre de Jonas, Jonas était vivant alors qu'il aurait du être mort. De même que Jésus était vivant alors qu'il aurait du être mort !


----------



## azizcool (2 مارس 2006)

يلزمني بعض الوقت للترجمة لكن أعد لك النقاط الثلاثين و بعد ذلك نتولاها بالشرح..
و للتوضيح النقاط الثلاثين مستقاة من الأناجيل و أعطيكي المصادر و الشرح بعد ترجمة النقاط...
1- المسيح لم يكن يرد الموت و الاستراتيجية الدفاعية التي قام بها في البستان تؤكد ذلك...
2-المسيح يطلب مساعدة الله لابقائه حيا...
3-الله يقبل صلوات و دعوات المسيح...
4-ملاك يظهر للمسيح أثناء الصلب و يطمئنه...
5-بيلاطس يعلن برائة المسيح و هذا سبب آخر لكي يبقى حي...
6-زوجة بيلاطس ترى حلما و تقول لزوجها "لن يصيب مكروه لهذا الصالح"...
7-اثنين صلبا معه و لم يموتا...
8-الموسوهة الانجيلية تحت عنوان الصليب في العمود 960 تقول أن المسيح كان حي عنذ غرز الرمح في جسده...
9-ثلاث ساعات على الصليب لم تكن كافية لقتله و بيلاطيس يتعجب عند وصوله الخبر...
10-Le sang et l'eau couleront aussitôt : الكلمة aussitôt  تعني أنه لم يكن بعد قد مات...
11-لن تقطع رجلاه و هذا ممكن أن يكون سببا في انقاذه...
12-الكسوف و الزلزال و العاصفة كانوا سببا في تفريق المتطفلين و بالتالي اعطاء الفرصة لأتباع المسيح السريين لانقاذه...
13-اليهود يشككون في موته...
14-بيلاطس يتعجب من موت المسيح و هو يعرف بخبرته أن 3 ساعات دون قطع الأرجل غير كافية...
15-الحجرة التي دفن فيها كانت فسيحة و كبيرة و تسهل مساعدته دون لفت الانتباه...
16-كفن و الحجر على باب المدفن تحركا من مكانهما و هذا يعنسي أنه كان حي و أنه هو من قام بتحريكهم...
17-علماء ألمان قاموا بتجارب عدة قادتهم باستنتاج أن قلب المسيح كان مازال ينبض...
18-استعمال كلمة جسم بدل جثة...
19-يمنع مريم المجدلية من لمسه أي أنه مازال يحس بالألم...
20-"لأني لم أذهب الى أبي" و هذه الجملة لا داعي للتعليق عليها...
21-مريم المجدلية لم تندهش من مشاهدة المسيح لأنها كانت تعرف أنه كان مازال حيا...
22-تلاميذ المسيح شاهدوه و أكلوا معه و تحدثوا معه..
23-الأكل لا يمكن أن يكون صالحا الا اذا كان المسيح حي...
24-لم يظهر لأعدائه لأنه هرب من الموت المحقق..
25-لم يكن يتحرك و ينتقل كثيرا ليس لأنه بعث من جديد روحيا بل لأنه كان مازال يعاني من آلام التعذيب و الصلب...
26-شهادة أناس مجاورين للقبر "لماذا تبحثون عن الأحياء بين الموتى" و الكلام للوقا...
27-شهادة الملائكة "الملائكة يعهلنون أنه حي" لوقا أيضا مع ملاحظة استعمال حي و لي مبعوث...
28-مريم المجدلية شاهدة أنها رأت المسيح و لم يكن لا روحا و لا شبحا بل المسيح نفسه...
29-الدكتور بريماروس طبيب آخر يؤكد أن الماء و الدم الذي خرج أنقد المسيح من الموت باعادة الدورة الدموية لسريانها و ايقاعها العادي...
30-معجزة يونان الغير قابلة للتزوير...


----------



## maarttina (2 مارس 2006)

هل من دليل من الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير المسيحية التي اعرفها علي ما قلت انا مش فاهمه هل لا تمتلك رد لذلك لاجئت للنقل من المواقع الاخري ؟؟؟
أذكرك بشروط المناظرة مرة اخري ان يكون كل كلمة مدعومه بدليل وتفسير فليس احد منا يفسر للاخر دينه كيفما تشاء كما ان كل ما هو صادر من داخل كنيستي هي كتب معترف بيها وتعتبر حجه عليا غير ذلك كلام فارغ ليس له معني مثلما استشهد انا بالامام فخر الدين الرازي
أنتظر من حضرتك رد علي مداخلتي بالدليل والموقع المرفق بمداخلتي هو موقع علمي قام بتحليل كفن السيد المسيح
سلام ونعمة


----------



## azizcool (2 مارس 2006)

و الله أنا مش عارف أنتي مش فاهمة و لا مش عاوزة تفهمي أصلا...
كلام الانجيل : "لأني لم أصعد الى أبي" اشرحيها كما تريدين أنت...


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

ابتديت تفقد اعصابك والحوار ابتدي يختلف يا عزيز حاول تحافظ علي هدوء اعصابك وخلي نفسك طويل المناقشة لسه طويله ماخلصتش 
هل قرأت ما هو موجود في موقع الكفن المقدس ؟؟؟؟ لا اعتقد ولو قريته ومافهمتش تبقي ده مشكلتك في الفهم 
القيامة: اليوم الأول والثامن معًا 
المسيح القائم من الأموات
"قال لها يسوع:لا تلمسيني، لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي،  ولكن اذهبي إلى اخوتي،  وقولي لهم: إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم". (17)

فعلت مريم حسبما أُمرت، ذهبت إلى التلاميذ وأبلغتهم الرسالة: "قد رأيت الرب". لقد أكدت لهم خبرتها مع المسيح القائم من الأموات.

لتأكيد قيامته سمح لتلاميذه أن يلمسوا آثار المسامير والجراحات، كما سمح للنسوة أن يمسكن قدميه ويسجدن إليه (مت ٢٨: ٩). أما بالنسبة للمجدلية فربما لأنها ظنت أنه قام كما سبق فأقام لعازر ليعيش معهم على الأرض، لذلك طلب منها ألا تلمسه بيديها بل بقلبها، لتكرز بقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء. إنه لم يقم ليؤسس له مملكة أرضية، بل ليصعد، ويقيم مملكته في القلوب. لقد سبق فهيأ أذهانهم قبل صلبه أنه يصعد إلى السماء، لذا لم يرد أن تتحول بهجة قيامته إلى شوق نحو بقائه معهم على الأرض.

يرى Leon Morris أن الفعل "تلمسيني" في اليونانية يحمل معنى "لا تستمري في لمسي" وليس "لا تبتدئي باللمس". أراد السيد المسيح منها أن تتوقف عن اللمس، وكأنه سمح لها باللمس ولكن إلي حين. أراد أن يؤكد لها أنه قد قام بحياة جديدة، ليس كالحياة القديمة التي تركها، ليهب البشرية المؤمنة هذا التغيير في يوم الرب العظيم (1 كو 15: 51-53).

مرة أخرى إذ تلامست مع قيامته يؤكد لها أنه لم يصعد بعد إلى السماء، وقد حان الوقت للكرازة بالقيامة وتهيئة الأذهان للصعود. إنه لا يوجد وقت للارتباط الزمني وحضوره جسديًا وسطهم. ليس من وقت للحديث معه، بل يلزم تحقيق رسالته، إنه وقت للكرازة بالأخبار المفرحة.

مع قيامته والإعلان عن صعوده لم يخجل من أن يدعو تلاميذه "اخوتي".

بعث السيد المسيح برسالة مع المجدلية إلى تلاميذه الذين تركوه عند القبض عليه ولم يرافقوه حتى الصليب. لم يشر إلى كلمة عتاب واحدة، وكأنه قد أرسل إليهم يقول: "إني أغفر وأنسى ولا أعاتب!"

أرسل إليهم المجدلية التي سبق فأخرج منها سبعة شياطين لكي تكرز للتلاميذ بالأخبار المفرحة للقيامة.

في رسالته إليهم أعلن شوقه للوحدة، اتحادهم معه، لينالوا البنوة لله، فيصير الله الآب أباهم، ويصير المسيح نفسه معهم، يحسب الآب إلهه كابن البشر الممثل لهم. لكنه يميز بين مركزه كابن أزلي حقيقي وبينهم كأبناء بالتبني، إذ لم يقل: "أبينا وإلهنا". أخيرًا إن كان بطرس ويوحنا تركاها في البستان تبحث عنه باكية، فإنها إذ وجدته عادت تبشر الكل بما رأته وسمعته ووجدته. لقد وجدت المسيا مخلص العالم الذي يعدهم ليرتفعوا معه بقلوبهم إلى حضن الآب.

أجاب القديس جيروم على تساؤل مارسيلا Marcella كيف يتفق ما جاء في يو 17:20 "لا تلمسيني" مع ما ورد في مت 9:28: "فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه". يقول أنه في الحالة الأولى فشلت مريم المجدلية في التعرف على لاهوت ربنا يسوع، أما في الحالة الثانية تعرفتا عليه، ولهذا نالا الامتياز الذي حُرمت منه مريم المجدلية أولاً.

v بمعنى إنكِ لستِ أهلاً أن تلمسي القائم ذاك الذي تظنين أنه لا يزال في القبر.

القديس جيروم 

v أعطى يسوع المرأة درسًا في الإيمان التي عرفته أنه السيد، ودعته هكذا في إجابتها له. كان هذا البستاني يغرس في قلبها، كما في حديقته حبة الخردل. ماذا إذن يقصد بقوله: "لا تلمسيني"؟ وكما لو كان علة المنع يجب بحثها أضاف: "لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي". ماذا يعني هذا؟ إن كان لا يُلمس بواسطة البشر وهو واقف على الأرض، فكيف يُمكن أن يُلمس بواسطة البشر وهو جالس في السماء؟ بالتأكيد قدم نفسه قبل صعوده لكي يلمسه تلاميذه (لو ٢٤: ٢٩)... هذه المرأة ترمز لكنيسة الأمم التي لم تؤمن بالمسيح إلا بعد صعوده فعلاً إلى الآب، وبهذا فهو يريد أن يؤمنوا به، أي يلمسوه روحيًا إذ هو والآب واحد... 

v كان يليق بمريم التي كانت لا تزال تظن عدم مساواته للآب أن تُمنع من لمسه بالكلمات: "لا تلمسيني". بمعنى لا تؤمني هكذا حسب مفاهيمك الحالية. لا تدعي أفكارك تنبسط خارجيًا إلى ما صرتِ عليه من أجلك دون العبور إلى ما بعد ما أنتِ عليه... إنك تلمسيني حينما تؤمنين إني أنا الله ولست بأية طريقة غير مساوٍ للآب.

القديس أغسطينوس

v على حسب ظني أن هذه المرأة أرادت أن تأتلف به أيضًا كائتلافها به من قبل، ومن فرحها به لم تدرك فيه أمرًا عظيمًا، إذ كان أفضل حالاً في ذات جسده بمقدارٍ كثيرٍ، فإذ حجزها عن هذه المهمة رفع أفكارها حتى تنظر إليه بأوفر خشوعٍ وأجزله، فمعنى قوله: "لا تلمسيني" هو لا تقتربي مني كالحال السابق.

v بينما رأيناه على الصليب وحيدًا، لا نراه هكذا بعد، بل يظهر وسط اخوته. في يوم قيامته قدم الرسالة المفرحة: "اذهبي إلى اخوتي وقولي لهم إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم" (يو 17:20). نسمعه يخاطب تلاميذه كاخوته وذلك في يوم قيامته المجيدة بعدما اجتاز آلامه. فإننا إذ نتقدس بعمله الخلاصي (آلام الصليب)، ليس فقط لا يخجل بل يُسر جدًا أن يدعوهم هكذا "اخوته" (عب 12:2). 

v يقول العريس: إن كنت ترغب أن تُفتح الباب وأن ترتفع أبواب نفسك ليدخل ملك المجد، يلزمك أن تقبل اشتياقاتي في نفسك. كما يقول الإنجيلي: "من يصنع مشيئة أبي الذي في السماوات هو أخي وأختي وأمي" (مت 50:12). يليق بك أن تقترب إلى الحق، وتصير شريكه حتى لا تنفصل عنه. 

القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص 

v "اذهبي إلى اخوتي، وقولي لهم: "إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم". مع أنه لم يكن قد اقترب صعوده ليتحقق فورًا، إنما يتم ذلك بعد أربعين يومًا، فلماذا قال هذا؟ رغبة في أن يرفع أذهانهم، ويحثهم بأنه سيرحل إلى السماوات.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v عندما يذهب (إلى أبيه) حاملاً الغلبة والنصرات بجسده القائم من الأموات... عندئذ تقول بعض القوات: "من ذا الآتي من أدوم بثيابٍ حمرٍ من بصرة، هذا البهي بملابسه؟" (إش ٦٣: ١). والمرافقون له يقولون للمقيمين عند أبواب السماء: "ارتفعي أيتها الأبواب ليدخل ملك المجد" (مز ٢٤: ٧). وإذ يستفسرون بالأكثر، أقول، إذ يروا يمينه بآثار دمه، وكل جسمه وقد امتلأ بالجراحات يقولون: "ما بال لباسك محمر وثيابك كدائس المعصرة؟" يجيب: "لقد حطمتهم ومزقتهم قطعاً" (راجع إش ٦٣: ٢-٣). 

العلامة أوريجينوس

v سألها ألا تلمسه لأنه لم يصعد بعد، حتى تلمسه بعد صعوده، إذ يُعد لها أمجادًا عظيمة، فتلمس ما لا يمكن لمسه بالأيدي، وترى ما لم تستطع رؤيته هنا. ولعله يخبرها ألا تلمسه بمعنى لا تعودي تحسبينني بشريًا مجردًا، بل أنا القدوس. ارفعي قلبك وفكرك إلى السماويات، واطلبيني هناك، لأني صاعد إلى أبي الذي لم أتركه قط ولا انفصل عنه. أنا أقيمك واصعد بك إلى عرشي! 

السبب أنه لا يُلمس كما في هذه الكلمات: "لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي"... فالقلب الذي لا يؤمن بمساواته للآب، يبقى الرب بالنسبة له غير صاعد بعد إلى أبيه. فمن يؤمن أنه شريك مع الآب في السرمدية هو وحده يلمسه... لأني صرت إنسانًا فهو إلهي، ولأنكم قد تحررتم من الخطأ فهو إلهكم. أنه أبي وإلهي بطريقة متمايزة عنكم، إذ ولدني بكوني الله قبل الدهور، ولكنه خلقني كإنسانٍ في ملء الزمان. 

البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)

v لئلا يظن أحد في بساطة أو عن سرعة خاطر مع عناد أن في قول المسيح: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم" أنه مساوٍ في الكرامة مع الأبرار، لهذا يجدر بنا أن نصنع تمييزًا. وهو أن اسم "الآب" هو واحد "أي آب لابن واحد"، أما عمله فمتعدد "أي يعطى البنوة بالتبني لكثيرين". وإذ يعلم المسيح نفسه هذا قال في عصمة عن الخطأ: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم"، ولم يقل: "أبينا"، بل ميز بينهما.

قال أولاً بما يليق به: "إلى أبي" الذي هو بالطبيعة، وبعد ذلك أضاف: "وأبيكم" الذي هو بالبنوة. لأنه مهما بلغ سمو الامتياز الذي تقبلناه بقولنا في صلواتنا: "أبانا الذي في السماوات"، إلا أن العطية هي من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة. فنحن ندعوه أبًا، ليس لأننا وُلدنا بالطبيعة من أبينا السماوي، بل انتقلنا من حالة العبودية إلى البنوة بنعمة الآب خلال الابن والروح القدس. لقد سمح لنا أن ننطق بهذا من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة غير المنطوق بها. 

v لئلا يُظن أنه من جانب ما هو آب للابن وللخليقة معًا صنع المسيح تمييزًا كما يلي. إنه لم يقل: "اصعد إلى أبينا" لئلا تصير الخليقة شريكة للابن الوحيد (على مستواه الطبيعي) بل قال: "أبي وأبيكم" أي هو أبي بالطبيعة وأبوكم بالتبني. 

القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي

v إن كنت تطلبه بين الكائنات الأرضية كما طلبَته مريم المجدلية، احذر لئلا يقول لك ما قاله لها: "لا تلمسيني، لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي وأبيكم" (17). فإن أبوابك ضيقة، لا يمكن أن ترتفع فلا تقدر الدخول فيها. اذهب في طريقك إلى اخوتي، أي إلى الأبواب الدهرية هذه إذ ترى يسوع ترتفع... أبدية هي أبواب الكنيسة، هذه التي يشتهي النبي أن يعلن فيها تسابيح المسيح، قائلاً: "لكي أخبر بكل تسابيحك في أبواب ابنة صهيون" (مز 14:9).

v يكشف ابن اللَّه الفارق بين الولادة والنعمة عندما يقول: "لم أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم". إذ لم يقل: "لم أصعد إلى أبينا وإلهنا"... التمييز علامة الفارق، إذ ذاك الذي هو أب المسيح هو خالقنا.

v غاية المسيح في التجسد أن يهيئ لنا الطريق إلى السماء.

v حقًا قال لمريم المجدلية: "لا تلمسيني" (17)، لكن هذا الطاهر لم يقل: "لأني طاهر"، فهل تتجاسر يا نوفيتان Novatian وتقول إنك طاهر، بينما حتى إن كنت طاهرًا بأعمالك فبقولك هذا تُحسب غير طاهرٍ؟

القديس أمبروسيوس 

v إنه قد أوشك أن يجلس على عرش أبيه، أما هم فيقفون. مع كونه في كيانه حسب الجسد صار أخانا، لكن في كرامته يختلف عنا جدًا بما لا يمكن أن نخبر عن قدره.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

هذا هو تفسير الاية عليك ان تجيبني علي كلام الرازي قبل ان تنتقل لنقط اخري


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

أنا من طرحت النقطة الأولى للنقاش و رديتي عليهتا و زدتي من توريطي نفسك لأن لا تلمسيني في اليونانية لو كان معناها لا تستمري باللمس فلهذا تفسير واحد وحيد هو أنه تألم من ملامستها في أماكن الجروح قبل الصلب اذن لم يمت و لم يبعث لأنه لو بعث لما بقي آثار للجروح...
من فضلك سؤال واحد جوابه بكلمة واحدة منكي:
ان بعث المسيح فهل بعثه كان روحيا أم جسديا أم هما معا.؟؟؟


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

أما كلام الرازي ففي مشاركة تالية...


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> أنا من طرحت النقطة الأولى للنقاش و رديتي عليهتا و زدتي من توريطي نفسك لأن لا تلمسيني في اليونانية لو كان معناها لا تستمري باللمس فلهذا تفسير واحد وحيد هو أنه تألم من ملامستها في أماكن الجروح قبل الصلب اذن لم يمت و لم يبعث لأنه لو بعث لما بقي آثار للجروح...
> من فضلك سؤال واحد جوابه بكلمة واحدة منكي:
> ان بعث المسيح فهل بعثه كان روحيا أم جسديا أم هما معا.؟؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه نكته ده ماشاء الله علي الذكاء طب هات دليلك بأه وتعالي نتناقش من خلاله انت ماتعرفش اني بحب اورط نفسي جدا انا اصلي طول عمري مغامره وبحب اجرب الحاجات الصعبه


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

ههههههههههههههههه ردي على سؤالي أولا...


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

جدا جدا انتظر مني شرح تفصيلي بعد اقل من ساعتان عقب عودتي لهذا الموضوع لا تقلق المناقشه لسه طويله جدا جدا


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

و أنا معك 40 سنة لو تحبين...
و لو أقنعتني أعلن أني تحولت للمسيحية رغم أني أشك أن تقبلي التحدي و تعلني اسلامك لو فزت...


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

اقولك حاجة انا ممكن لو في يوم من الايام وده بقوة اسم المسيح مش هيحصل يعني حد قدر يزعزعني عن ايماني المسيحي لن اصبح مسلمه سيكون افضل لي ان اظل ملحده باقي حياتي عن اني اتبع رسول مفاخذ الاطفال


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

سألتني عن القيامة هي بالروح ام بالجسد وانا أسألك كما سألتك سلفا هل الروح تموت ؟؟


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

ما هي سمات الجسد المُقام من الأموات؟ 

يماثل الجسد المقام من الأموات جسد السيد المسيح بعد قيامته، الذي خرج والحجر موضوع، ودخل العلية والأبواب مغلقة (يو 19:20-20)، إنه يعلو على الزمان والمكان والحدود المادية والحجب. أنه الجسد الأمثل في تعاونه مع النفس، لينطلق الإنسان نحو الله في شركةٍ مجيدةٍ مع رؤية ولقاء وجهًا لوجه! هذا لا يعني أنه جسد آخر غير الذي لنا، إنما هو بذاته لابسًا عدم الفساد (1 كو 53:15).

يُعالج القديس أغسطينوس هذه المشكلة "طبيعة الجسد المُقام" بحذر، إذ يقول: [على أي الأحوال، أيا كانت طبيعة الجسد الروحاني، ومهما كانت عظمة نعمته، أخشى أن أتحدث في هذا، لأننا لازلنا لا نحمل أية خبرة بخصوص هذه الحقيقة].

يتسم الجسد المُقام بالآتي:

1. يصير الجسد البشري بعد القيامة روحانيًا، لكن يُمكن التعرف عليه وتمييزه عن بقية الأجساد. أوضح القديس أن تعبير "الجسم السماوي" يلزم ألا يعني إنكار الطبيعة الجسمانية الحقة للجسم الروحي. [لا يعني "الجسد الروحاني" أنه ليس جسدًا بعد، وإنما كما أن "الجسد الحي" يعني "الحياة"… "الجسد الروحاني" يعني "جسدًا مطيعًا للروح"].

2. إنه ذات الجسد الذي لنا، لكنه سيتحول بالكامل إلى عدم الفساد. لا يحمل الجسد القادم ما في الجسد من نقائص أو عيوب [سيتحول تمامًا إلى الأفضل في وقت القيامة].

3. تبقى جراحات الاستشهاد فيه، لا كعيوبٍ خلقية بل كعلامات ظاهرة تكشف عن سرّ حب الشهداء الشديد للسيد المسيح. ستكون للمجد والكرامة، وليس كنقائصٍ وعيوبٍ في الجسد.

4. جسد ممجد يشبه جسد المسيح القائم من الأموات.

5. [إنه من الممكن والمعقول أننا سنرى السماوات الجديدة والأرض الجديدة، بطريقة بها أينما حوّلنا أعيننا نرى الله بأكثر وضوح، حاضرًا في كل مكان، مدبرًا كل المسكونة].

6. يقدم لنا مفهوم الجسد الروحاني أنه لا يعود يشغلنا عن التأمل في الله، ولا يكون عائقًا للنفس بل خاضعُا لها. فالأمر الهام جدًا في رأي القديس أغسطينوس أنه لن تكون بعد أية مقاومة بين النفس والجسد، فإن الجسد المُقام يتجاوب مع الروح. [نفس الجسد الذي يعذبنا حتى نبقى في الخطية، سيكون خاضعًا لنا في القيامة، ويكف عن أن يتعبنا بالعوائق التي يضعها لنا في طريقنا ونحن نحفظ شريعة الله والوصايا الإلهية].

في كتابه "مدينة الله" يقول بأكثر تدقيق: [سيخضع الجسم الروحاني للروح، لكنه يبقى جسمًا لا روحًا. كما في هذه الحياة تخضع الروح الجسدانية نفسها للجسد لكنها تبقى روحًا وليست جسدًا]. هكذا عوض الصراع بين النفس والجسد سيكون في الحياة العتيدة اتحاد كامل بطبيعة روحية لا يكون لدى الجسم أية ثورة ضد النفس. وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [لماذا يُقال جسم روحي، أيها العزيز المحبوب، إلا لأنه لا يفشل في الخضوع للروح؟ سوف لا يكون فيك شيء في صراع معك، ولا يكون فيك تمرد عليك. لا يعود يوجد ما يرثيه الرسول بقوله: "الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح، والروح ضد الجسد" (غلا 17:5)].

v لا بتدمير تركيب الخليقة ولا جوهرها. إنما فقط الشكل الخارجي لهذا العالم هو الذي يمضي، أي الحالات الناجمة عن السقوط. وعندما يمضى هذا الشكل الخارجي، يتجدد الإنسان ويزدهر في أصالة الحياة غير الفاسدة. لن يعود ممكنًا له أن يشيخ. وسوف تكون "سماء جديدة وأرض جديدة" (رؤ 1:21). في هذه السماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة يسكن الإنسان جديدًا إلي الأبد، متحدثًا مع الله إلي الأبد.

القديس ايريناؤس

v إذًا قام ربنا بنفس الجسد الذي دُفن به. وقد أخذ المسيحيون وعدًا بالقيامة. نحن نأمل في قيامة مماثلة لقيامة ربنا التي سبقت كل إيماننا، لأن قيامته جاءت حتى تصير الأساس لإيماننا. ولكن لماذا؟ حتى إننا بعد القيامة لا نكون كما نحن الآن؟ قام ربنا يسوع المسيح بجسده وصعد إلى السماوات. حين كان المسيح بجسده على الأرض حمل في جسده الوظائف البشرية حتى يثبت أن ما دفن هو الذي قام. ولكن هل ستكون هناك حاجة للطعام في السماء؟ لأننا قرأنا أن ملائكة قد ظهروا على الأرض في هيئة رجال (تك 9:17)، جاءوا إلى إبراهيم، وأكلوا معه، والملاك الذي ظهر لطوبيا أكل معه. هل نقول إنهم أكلوا ظاهريًا وليس فعليًا؟ أليس أن إبراهيم ذبح عجلاً بالحقيقة، وعمل خبزًا، ووضعهما على المائدة؟ وقدم الطعام للملائكة فأكلوا؟ (تك 1:18-9)

القديس أغسطينوس

v الله المحب الرحوم أطلق بنفسه الجسد من أسره، وحرره من عبودية الهلاك، العبودية المرة المميتة، ومنحه الخلود في الأبدية. بذلك منح الجسد البشري عطية الأبدية المقدسة، فجعله خالدًا غير مائتٍ إلى الأبد.


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

رسولي أعظم شخصية تاريخية بشهادة مسيحيين الحاليين وأما في الماضي فشهادة الاحترام من هرقل ملك الروم الذي يعتبر من أعظم شخصيات التاريخ تكفي...
ليس موضوعنا لكن نتكلم فيه فيما بعد...


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

بما انه رد عابر من حقي اعلق عليه طبعا اعتقد اني لو محمد اعظم شخصية في التاريخ فاعتقد ان التاريخ ماجبش شخصيات عظيمة اصلا بالمطابقة ذلك علي محمد 
اعقلها ايها الاخ المسلم هل تقبل ان تزوج ابنتك وهي بنت ست سنوات لمسن كهل وشيخ في سن الثانية والخمسون ؟؟


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

أوكي بعد كل هذا النص الذي طوله 4 متر و لا يرد على سؤالي ما المطلوب يعني؟؟
أنا لم أطلب وصف الجسد المقام أو أي شيء مما كتبته...
سؤالي كان قيام المسيح جسدي أو روحي أم الاثنين؟؟
3 كلمات اختاري منها واحدة...بسيطة كما يقول المثل الفرنسي : c'est pas la mer a boire


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

رد انت علي سؤالي اللي كان من اول المداخلة خالص هل اروح تموت ؟؟؟
وبعدين الردود المطوله ده انا معتبراها فرصة لايضاح نقاط واسئلة بيسألوها المسلميين حوار ليس هدفه هو اقناعك انت هذا شئ لا يشغل بالي


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> رد انت علي سؤالي اللي كان من اول المداخلة خالص هل اروح تموت ؟؟؟
> وبعدين الردود المطوله ده انا معتبراها فرصة لايضاح نقاط واسئلة بيسألوها المسلميين حوار ليس هدفه هو اقناعك انت هذا شئ لا يشغل بالي


 
طبعا واضح لأنكي لن تستطيعي...
ساعتان و أبين لك أن الاسلام هو دين الحق ساعتان و لا دقيقة أكثر 
الروح لا تموت...
المسيح عاد في جسمه مع الجروح أم جد آخر شكل تاني أم نفس الجسد و جروحه مشفاة؟؟


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

يانهار اسود 
صوتي ياللي مانتش غرمانه قاعده اكتبله مواصفات الجسد الذي قام من الاموات وبعد كل ده لسه بتسأني السؤال ده ؟؟؟
هذا هو تأثير بول البعير المحمدي علي عقولكم 
واذا كنت جلست ست ساعات مع قس ولن يقنعك فما ادراك يوضع سر في اضعف خلقه 
لكن اذا عاىوز تقنعني بالاسلام موافقه جدا اطرح اي مناظره ما بينا في اي موضوع اسلامي تحبه بس ياريت تكون راجل وتقدر كده تكون شجاع زي ما انا عملت وطرحت هذا الموضوع


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

الآن يكون النقاش في المناظرتين معا في نفس الوقت لكن لدي سؤال...
لو أثبثت أنه الدين الحق ما ستكون ردة فعلك؟؟
تسلمي؟؟
أنا لو أقتنعت بالمسيحية أصبح مسيحي لأني أبحث عن الحقيقة...
أنت لو اكتشفت أن الحقيقة هي الاسلام لديك الشجاعة لتسلمي؟؟


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

قلت لك قناعتي الحالية لا تنبأ انك ستستطيع ان تثبت لي ان اسلامك دين من عند الله  
ولاكن لا تحاول تضيع الوقت ولتبدأ بأي موضوع تحب ان نبدأ بيه وسأظل مشاركة في الموضوعين معا


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

النقطة الرابعة من شرحك للجسد المقام لم أفهمها ممكن التوضيح؟؟
جسد مجمد بمعنى؟؟


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

الاستاذ عزيز واضح انك لما عشت في بلاد الفرنجه نسيت كيف تقرأ العربية لغة قرأنك النقطة الرابعه هي جسد ممجد وليس مجمد 
ممجد اي مبارك ويعلو عن اي شئ غير طاهر 
فجسد المسيح الذي بذل علي الصليب هو رمز لخروف الفصح في القديم فقد كانوا يختاروا خروف الفصح من افضل الخرفان الذي ليس بيه اي عيب او تشويه ولكن يظل رمز انتهي عندما اتي المرموز له وهو السيد المسيح له كل المجد


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

"يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي" (لو 23: 46).
هذه الكلمات السبع التي ذكر منها الإنجيلي لوقا الكلمات الأولى والثانية والسابعة، قُدمت جميعها من أجلنا لننعم بها خلال عمله الخلاصي على الصليب. الأولى موجهة لأجل أعدائه ليهبهم الصفح، إذ جاء لينزع العداوة ويهب مصالحة. والثانية قُدمت للص بصفة شخصية، ليؤكد علاقته الشخصية مع كل نفسٍ دون النظر إلى الماضي، والثالثة قُدمت لأمه ويوحنا الحبيب ليعلن رعايته لكل نفس] وعنايته بكل أمورنا. الرابعة حملت نوعًا من العتاب ليكون لنا ملء الجرأة في عتابنا مع الله، والخامسة كشفت عن عطشه نحونا وشوقه نحو الإنسان غير المنقطع. السادسة أعلن نصرة الخلاص، والسابعة قدم لنا تمام الطمأنينة.

رابعًا: فقال يسوع: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" [34].

v قال هذا ليس لأنه غير قادر على الغفران بنفسه، وإنما لكي يُعلمنا أن نصلي من أجل مضطهدينا، لا بالكلام فحسب وإنما بالعمل أيضًا. يقول: "اغفر لهم" إن كانوا يتوبون، فإنه رحوم بالنسبة للتائبين، إن كانوا يريدون أن يغسلوا بالإيمان خطاياهم الكثيرة التي ارتكبوها.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v [كان غاية الصليب أن يخلص ويغفر، غير مبالٍ بما يحل به]

لم يتطلع أنه يموت بواسطتهم، إنما تطلع فقط أن يموت لأجلهم!

القديس أغسطينوس

v انظر كيف استمر في لطفه حتى في تعامله مع صالبيه!

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v اسمحوا لهم أن يتثقفوا بأعمالكم أن لم يكن هناك طريق آخر. قابلوا غضبهم بالوداعة، وعجرفتهم بالتواضع، وتجديفهم بصلواتكم... لنثبت باللطف الحقيقي إننا إخوتهم، ولنتمثل بالرب الذي احتمل الظلم فتتبارون في احتمال الظلم والإهانة والاحتقار حتى لا يكون للشيطان مكان في قلوبكم ينبت فيه عشبه.

القديس أغناطيوس النوراني

خامسًا: "وإذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها" [34].

إن كان السيد المسيح قد حمل خطايانا، فقد رُفع على الصليب عاريًا ليفتدينا من عار الخطية. قلنا في تفسير مت 27: 35، أن الثياب المقتسمة أربعة أقسام تشير إلى الكنيسة الممتدة إلى أربع جهات المسكونة، أما القميص الذي كان منسوجًا من فوق (يو 19: 23) الذي اقترعوا عليه دون أن يُشق، فيشير إلى الكنيسة التي ينبغي أن تحمل سمة عريسها، فتوجد سماوية (منسوجة من فوق) وبلا انشقاق أو انقسام. هذا أيضًا ما أعلنه القديس كيرلس الكبير. 

يرى القديس أمبروسيوس أن الأربعة جنود يشيرون إلى الأربعة إنجيليين، الذين سجلوا لنا ما نتمتع به، أما القميص الذي أُلقي عليه قرعه فيشير إلى أن الروح القدس لا يُوهب حسب استحقاق الإنسان ذاتيًا وإنما هو هبة إلهية مجانية.

سادسًا: إذ ارتفع السيد المسيح على الصليب صار موضع سخرية الجميع، الشعب مع الرؤساء، واليهود مع الجند الرومان، إذ قيل: "وكان الشعب واقفين ينظرون، والرؤساء أيضًا معهم يسخرون به، قائلين: خلص آخرين، فليخلص نفسه إن كان هو المسيح مختار الله. والجند أيضًا استهزئوا به وهم يأتون ويقدمون له خلاَّ. قائلين: إن كنت أنت ملك اليهود فخلص نفسك" [35-37]. 

أراد الرؤساء أن يسخروا به فاعترفوا بألسنتهم "خلّص آخرين"، ويصير اعترافهم هذا شهادة ضدهم. حقًا لقد جاء لا ليخلص نفسه، إذ هو غير محتاج إلى خلاص، إنما كطبيب يتقدم ليشفي المرضى. وكما يقول القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي: [بالحق أراد المخلص ربنا أن يُعرف مخلصًا لا بخلاص نفسه بل بخلاصه الآخرين. فالطبيب لا يُحسب كذلك بشفائه نفسه، بل بإبراز مهارته مع المرضى. هكذا الرب بكونه المخلص لا يحتاج إلى خلاص نفسه. فليس بنزوله من على الصليب يصير مخلصًا بل بموته. فإنه بالحق يتحقق خلاص عظيم للبشرية بموته أكثر من نزوله عن الصليب.]

لقد قبل أن يشرب الخل، كما يقول القديس أمبروسيوس، لأنه أخذ فسادنا ليسمره على الصليب. أمّا رفضه الخمر الممزوج بالمر، فذلك ليس امتناعًا عن المرّ لمرارته، وإنما لأن المرّ يعطي نوعًا من التخدير، فلا يشعر المصلوب بكل الآلام التي اجتازها. فقد أراد أن يحمل الألم حتى النهاية. أمّا من جهة المرارة فيقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [بالتأكيد أخذ مرارة حياتنا في جسم بشريته.]

سابعًا: "وكان عنوان مكتوب فوقه بأحرف يونانية ورومانية وعبرانية: هذا هو ملك اليهود" [38]. صارت علته تاجًا له يمثل حقيقته الخفية كملكٍ، وكما جاء في سفر النشيد "اخرجن يا بنات صهيون، وانظرن الملك سليمان بالتاج الذي توجته به أمه في يوم عرسه، وفي يوم فرح قلبه" (نش 3: 11).

كُتب العنوان باللغات الرئيسية: اليونانية والرومانية والعبرية، ليعلن أنه بالحق ملك روحي على جميع الأمم، وليس خاصًا باليهود وحدهم كما ظنوا في المسيا المنتظر.

v لاحظ أن مكر الشيطان قد ارتد إليه. لقد كُتبت علّة يسوع بثلاث لغات مختلفة، حتى لا يفشل أحد من المارة به في معرفة أنه قد صلب لأنه أقام نفسه ملكًا. لقد كُتبت باليونانية واللاتينية والعبرية، هذه اللغات التي يعني بها أكثر الأمم قوة (الرومان) وحكمة (اليونان) وعبادة لله (اليهود)، جميعها تخضع لسلطان المسيح.

الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس

. تسليم الروح

إن كانت القوى البشرية قد تضافرت معًا لتسخر بالسيد المسيح المصلوب، فإن اللص اليمين استطاع أن يغتصب الملكوت أو ينعم بالصداقة الإلهية على مستوى أبدي. الآن وقبيل تسليم السيد المسيح روحه في يدي الآب تقوم الطبيعة الجامدة بدورها لتشهد لذاك الذي جحدته الخليقة الأرضية العاقلة، حتى آمن قائد المائة الروماني وشهد أيضًا له.

"وكان نحو الساعة السادسة، 

فكانت ظلمة على الأرض كلها إلى الساعة التاسعة. 

وأظلمت الشمس، وانشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه. 

ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم، وقال: 

يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي. 

ولما قال هذا أسلم الروح. 

فلما رأى قائد المائة ما كان مجّد الله، قائلاً: 

بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان بارًا. 

وكل الجموع الذين كانوا مجتمعين لهذا المنظر 

لما أبصروا ما كان، رجعوا وهم يقرعون صدورهم. 

وكان جميع معارفه ونساء كنّ قد تبعنه من الجليل، 

واقفين من بعيد، ينظرون ذلك" [44-49].

يلاحظ في هذا النص الآتي: 

أولاً: بالحساب اليهودي "كانت ظلمة على الأرض كلها من الساعة السادسة حتى التاسعة"، هل لأن الطبيعة قد أرادت أن تعبّر عن استنكارها لما فعله الإنسان بكلمة الله المتجسد؟ أم أرادت بهذه الظلمة أن تسدل ستارًا طبيعيًا على هذا المنظر المفجع؟ أم أرادت أن تعلن أن المصلوب هو خالقها؟! لقد سبق فشهد الأنبياء عن هذا الحدث، قائلين:

"ويكون في ذلك اليوم أنه لا يكون نور، الدراري تنقبض، ويكون يوم واحد معروف للرب؛ لا نهار ولا ليل بل يحدث أنه في وقت المساء يكون نور" (زك 14 :6-7).

"ويكون في ذلك اليوم يقول السيد الرب: إني أُغيِب الشمس في الظهر، وأُقتم الأرض في يوم نور، وأحول أعيادكم نوحًا، وجميع أغانيكم مراثي" (عا 8: 9-10).

"أُلبس السماوات ظلامًا، وأجعل المُسح غطاءها" (إش 50: 3).

v لقد انكسفت الشمس أمام انتهاك المقدسات، لتستر على هذا المنظر الشرير الذي ارتكبوه. عمت الظلمة لتغطي عيون الجاحدين، حتى يشرق نور الإيمان من جديد.

القديس أمبروسيوس

v نعم، انتحبت الطبيعة ذاتها وبها، إذ أظلمت الشمس، وتشققت الصخور، وبدا الهيكل كمن قد اكتسى بالحزن إذ انشق الحجاب من أعلى إلى أسفل.

القديس كيرلس الكبير

ثانيًا: انشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه، إذ زالت العداوة التي بين الله والإنسان، فانفتح قدس الأقداس السماوي أمام جميع المؤمنين، أعضاء جسد المصلوب. وكما يقول الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس: [لم يعد قدس الأقداس بعد لا يمكن الاقتراب منه.]

يقول القديس أمبروسيوس إن الحجاب القديم قد انشق، لكي يستطيع اليهود بالإيمان أن يعاينوا السرّ المعلن لنا، فيقبلون الأمم معهم بلا انقسام إلى شعبين: يهودي وأممي، أي لتظهر كنيسة العهد الجديد.

[ راجع الإنجيل بحسب مرقس ص 293-294.]

ثالثًا: "نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم، وقال: يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي" [46].

v يستودع الابن روحه (البشرية) في يديّ الآب، إذ يستريح في أحشاء الآب.

يستودع روحه في يديّ الآب، لكنه وإن كان في الأعالي إلا أنه أضاء الجحيم ليخلص الذين فيه... 

استودع الروح في يديّ الآب حتى تتحرر السماوات نفسها من قيود الظلمة، ويكون سلام في السماء وتستطيع الأرض أن تتبعها.

أسلم الروح بإرادته... لذا أضاف "بصوت عظيم".

القديس أمبروسيوس

v هذا الصوت يعلمنا أن نفوس القديسين لا تعود تنزل إلى الجحيم كما كان قبلاً بل تكون مع الله، لقد أحدث المسيح بداية هذا التغير.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

رابعًا: إذ رأى قائد المائة السيد المسيح يسلم روحه بقوة، وسمعه يستودعها بإرادته في يديّ الآب آمن، قائلاً: "بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان بارًا" [47]، كما قال: "حقًا كان هذا الإنسان ابن الله" (مت 27: 39). لقد شاهد قائد المائة كثير من المصلوبين يموتون، لكن موت هذا المصلوب كان فريدًا، هزّ أعماق قلبه ليسحبه للإيمان به، خاصة وأنه أبصر بعينيه شهادة الطبيعة له. لقد تحقق قول الرب: "وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إليّ الجميع" (يو 12: 32). لقد ارتفع على الصليب فاجتذب اللص اليمين وقائد المائة وكثيرين ممن كانوا يشاهدونه واقفين من بعيد [49].

يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [عظيم هو سلطان المصلوب، فبعد سخريات كثيرة وهزء وتعييرات تحرك قائد المائة نحو الندامة، وأيضًا الجموع. يقول البعض أن قائد المائة استشهد إذ بلغ النضوج في الإيمان.]


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> بما انه رد عابر من حقي اعلق عليه طبعا اعتقد اني لو محمد اعظم شخصية في التاريخ فاعتقد ان التاريخ ماجبش شخصيات عظيمة اصلا بالمطابقة ذلك علي محمد
> اعقلها ايها الاخ المسلم هل تقبل ان تزوج ابنتك وهي بنت ست سنوات لمسن كهل وشيخ في سن الثانية والخمسون ؟؟


 
أنا شخصيا لا هذا جواب يريحكي...
لكن مشكلتك الشخصية لكي لا أتحدث عن البقية أنك لا تعرفين لماذا تزوج فتاة بهذا السن و لماذا أبوها قبل تزويجها...
ان أردت البحث عن الحقيقة أبحثي عنها كاملة و ليس جزءا بجزء...
لم يكن لدي الوقت للرد و آسف لذلك...أرى أن أسئلة كثيرة تراكمة علي و سأرد عليها واحدة بواحدة باذن الله تعالى...(بيني و بينك زوجتي راحت تحضر عيد ميلاد :t33:  يعني افراج مؤقت :t33: )
ثم أعتذر و فعلا عيشي في أوروبا أنساني بعض العربية و هذا ليس عيب فأنا أعيش في مجتمع فرونكفوني...
الأجوبة عن كل تساؤلاتك في المشاركة التالية...


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

يا اهلا بالردود ولكن مهم انك تجيب ايضا في المناظرة الاخري


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> "يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي" (لو 23: 46).
> هذه الكلمات السبع التي ذكر منها الإنجيلي لوقا الكلمات الأولى والثانية والسابعة، قُدمت جميعها من أجلنا لننعم بها خلال عمله الخلاصي على الصليب. الأولى موجهة لأجل أعدائه ليهبهم الصفح، إذ جاء لينزع العداوة ويهب مصالحة. والثانية قُدمت للص بصفة شخصية، ليؤكد علاقته الشخصية مع كل نفسٍ دون النظر إلى الماضي، والثالثة قُدمت لأمه ويوحنا الحبيب ليعلن رعايته لكل نفس] وعنايته بكل أمورنا. الرابعة حملت نوعًا من العتاب ليكون لنا ملء الجرأة في عتابنا مع الله، والخامسة كشفت عن عطشه نحونا وشوقه نحو الإنسان غير المنقطع. السادسة أعلن نصرة الخلاص، والسابعة قدم لنا تمام الطمأنينة.
> 
> رابعًا: فقال يسوع: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" [34].
> ...


 
هذه الفقرة تتحدث عن الخطيئة و فداء المسيح لكم حسب فهمي المتواضع...
لكي أستطيع الرد يجب أولا أن أعرف أي نوع من الخلاص؟
الكاثوليكي و الأرثودوكسي أم البروتستانتي لأن كل واحد من هته الفرق لها خلاصها...
لأن الخلاص الكاثوليكي و الأورثودوكسي يشمل فقط خطيئة آدم...أما البروتيستانتي فيشمل كل الخطايا و يشمل كل الناس مؤمنين كانو أو كافرين...
و لن أتكلم عن صكوك الغفران رغم أن لها علاقة كبيرة بما تسمونه الخلاص...


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

هات دليلك من الكتاب المقدس علي صكوك الغفران الذي اخترعها محمدك عندما ابشر 10 بالجنة وعندما باع الجنة لابو الدحداح


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

*قد ظهرت بدعة صكوك الغفران كعلاج لعذاب المطهر في المجمع الثاني عشر المنعقد في روما سنة 1215م وقرر فيه أن " الكنيسة البابوية تملك الغفران وتمنحه لمن تشاء ". *
*وقد استندت الكنيسة لهذا المعتقد لعدد من النصوص منها " أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها، وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات، فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماوات، وكل ما تحله على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السماوات" ( متى 16/18 - 19 )، ولما كانت الكنيسة تعتبر نفسها وارثة لبطرس ورثت أيضاً هذا السلطان. *
*وأيضاً يقول يوحنا بأن المسيح قال لتلاميذه: " من غفرتم للناس خطاياه تغفر له، ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت " ( يوحنا 20/23) *
*فقد ورثوا دور المسيح الوسيط الذي وصفه بولس: " يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس: الإنسان يسوع المسيح " ( تيموثاوس (1) 2/5 ).*
*وقد ووجه قرار المجمع باحتجاجات طويلة من الذين رفضوا أن يكون قرار الغفران بيد رجال الكهنة الخاطئين. كيف لهؤلاء أن يمنحوا الخلاص والغفران ؟ *
*وفي عام 1869م صدر قرار يفيد عصمة البابا خروجاً من هذه الاحتجاجات وغيرها، وقد ظهر بعد انتشار صكوك الغفران ما أسمته الكنيسة بالتعويض السري ويشرحه " معجم اللاهوت الكاثوليكي " فيقول: " الإنسان يخضع لهذه المراحل التطهيرية، إذ يموت مبرراً بالنعمة، بمقدار ما تكون حالة العقاب ( المستحق ) لا تزال موجودة فيه، ولم تزل بزوال الخطايا بالغفران يوم التبرير، وبمقدار ما بالإمكان أن تزيل هذه الحالة عقوبات تعويضية... فإذا لم نتم التعويض السري بعد أن نكون قد أكدنا إرادتنا كلياً للتعويض يظل السر صحيحاً، إنما يجب أن نقوم بذلك التعويض محتملين نتائج الحقيقة الأليمة ".*
*- وصكوك الغفران التي بقيت الكنائس تصدرها ردحاً طويلاً من الزمن فقد كانت أحد أسباب وجود البروتستانت وانشقاقهم عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.
وهي نوع من الوثنية فالغفران فتح لأبواب الجنة وتحديد لمصير البشر، وعليه فإن هؤلاء الذين يملكونها غدوا في الحقيقة آلهة أخرى تضاف إلى التثليث.*
*والتأمل في صورة الحصول على الغفران التي اعتمدتها الكنيسة يمجها، حيث يجلس التائب أو التائبة في خلوة بين يدي رجال الكهنوت المتبتلين والممنوعين من الزواج، فتقص الفاجرة قصة فجورها بين يديه، ومعلوم ما يسبب ذلك من الفتنة والفساد البغاء.*
*وأما الصيغة الأخرى للحصول على الغفران والمتمثلة بدفع المال لرجال الكهنوت فهي نوع من الامبريالية في الدين إذ الذي لا يجد من المال ما يشتري به صك غفران، فليس عليه إلا أن يهيئ نفسه لدخول النار، وبئس القرار، لأن الجنة - بمقتضى هذا المنطق المعكوس، والفهم المنكوس - ستكون مخصصة للأغنياء فقط.*
*أما عن محمد فلم يكتب صكوك غفران بل بشر المؤمنين الصادقين و أصحابه المخلصين لله أولا بالجنة و هذه ليس صكوك غفران لأن و ببساطة الله و رسولها بشرا كل المؤمنين بالله و رسوله بالجنة و ذلك في صورة البقرة آية 25 : "*وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِين آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ كُلَّمَا رُزِقُواْ مِنْهَا مِن ثَمَرَةٍ رِّزْقاً قَالُواْ هَـذَا الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَأُتُواْ بِهِ مُتَشَابِهاً وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُّطَهَّرَةٌ وَهُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ" صدق الله العظيم​


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

استاذي الفاضل قلت لك مرجعيتي هي الكتاب المقدس وكلام السيد المسيح انا ماليش دعوة بكلام البابوات وليس هناك كلام مقدس لديا غير كلام الانجيل هات دليلك من الانجيل 
وبعدين هو مش محمد نبي وغير معصوم من الخطئ والقرأن بنفسه بيقوله اشتغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين 
ازاي انسان بالشكل ده يكون مبشر بالجنة للناس ويبيع الجنة لابو الدحداح ؟؟؟
كل ما ذكرت حول صكوك الغفران في المسيحية كلام مرسل وانا ادينه قبلك ولكنه ليس حجه عليا


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> هات دليلك من الكتاب المقدس علي صكوك الغفران الذي اخترعها محمدك عندما ابشر 10 بالجنة وعندما باع الجنة لابو الدحداح


ثم بالله عليك عن أي كتاب مقدس تتحدثين؟؟
أيكفيك هذا :
أولاً : العهد القديم :​*نسخة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية*​
*المطبعة الكاثوليكية *
* نسخة الكنيسة البروتستانتية ( الانجيلية )*​*سفر طوبيــا **اضغط هنا لترى النص*
*غير موجود*
*سفر يهوديت*
*[URL="http://www.ebnmaryam.com/alta7reef2/Picture/yahodeet.jpg"]اضغط هنا لترى النص[/URL] *​*غير موجود​*
* سفـر أستير :*
*_ حلم مردخاي [ 1 : 1 ] *
*_ تفسير حلم مردخاي [ 10 : 3 ] *
*_ رسالتين لأحشورش : *
*  [ 3 : 13]  ، [ 8 : 12 ] *
*_ صلاة مردخاي [ 4 : 17 ] *
*_ صلاة أستير [ 4 : 17 ]*
*_ رواية دخول استير على الملك  *
*  [ 5 : 1 ] ، [ 5 : 2 ]     *
*وغيرها من روايات لاوجود لها في نسخة البروتستانت . *
* اضغط هنا لترى النصوص*
* موجود :*​*إلا ان هذه الروايات لا وجود لها في النسخة الإنجيلية وهي روايات قانونية كما جاء في النسخة الكاثوليكية .*
*سفر المكابيين الأول **[URL="http://www.ebnmaryam.com/alta7reef2/Picture/makabeen1.jpg"]اضغط هنا لترى النص [/URL] *​*غير موجود​*​*سفر المكابيين الثاني **اضغط هنا لترى النص*
*غير موجود​*​*سفر الحكمة **اضغط هنا لترى النص *
*غير موجود​*
*سفر يشوع بن سيراخ *​*اضغط هنا لترى النص *
*غير موجود​*​*   سفر باروك ** اضغط هنا لترى النص *
*غير موجود​*
*سفـر دانيال :*
*_ الاصحاح الثالث عشر*
*_ الاصحاح الرابع عشر*
*_انشيد عزريا في أتـون النار [3  : 24 ]*
*_ نشيد الفتيـان الثلاثة [ 3 : 51 ]*
*اضغط هنا لترى النصوص*
* موجود :*
*إلا أن الاصحاح الثالث عشر والرابع عشر ونشيد عزريا والفتيان الثلاثة لا وجود لهم في النسخة الإنجيلية .*​ 
ثانياً : العهد الجديد : 
الانجيل المنسوب إلي متى :​*رقم الفقرة​*​*النسخة البروتستانتية ( الإنجيلية )​*​*النسخة الكاثوليكية*
*6 : 13*​*لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِين.*
*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​​*​*18 : 11*
*فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ الْهَالِكِينَ.*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​​*​*23 : 14*
*الْوَيْلُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! فَإِنَّكُمْ تَلْتَهِمُونَ بُيُوتَ الأَرَامِلِ وَتَتَذَرَّعُونَ بِإِطَالَةِ صَلَوَاتِكُمْ. لِذَلِكَ سَتَنْزِلُ بِكُمْ دَيْنُونَةٌ أَقْسَى!*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​​*​*27 : 35*​*​​لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي ألقوا قرعة _ انظر الكتاب المقدس ترجمة : ترجمة فانديك​*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​​*​*​*الإنجيل المنسوب إلي مرقس :​*رقم الفقرة​*​*النسخة البروتستانتية ( الإنجيلية )​*​*النسخة الكاثوليكية​*​*7 : 16*
*مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ ، فَلْيَسْمَعْ.*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*​*9 : 44*
*حَيْثُ دُودُهُمْ لاَ يَمُوتُ ، وَالنَّارُ لاَ تُطْفَأُ*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*​*9 : 46*
*حَيْثُ دُودُهُمْ لاَ يَمُوتُ ، وَالنَّارُ لاَ تُطْفَأُ*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*​*15 : 28*
*فَتَمَّتِ الآيَةُ الْقَائِلَةُ : وأحْصِيَ مَعَ الْمُجْرِمِين .*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*​*11 : 26*
*وَلكِنْ، إِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا، لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ زَلاَتِكُمْ».*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*​*​*الإنجيل المنسوب إلي لوقا :​*الفقرة*​*النسخة البروتستانتية ( الإنجيلية )​*​*النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*1 : 28*
*مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*8 : 45*
*وَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «مَنْ لَمَسَنِي؟» فَلَمَّا أَنْكَرَ الْجَمِيعُ ذَلِكَ، قَالَ بُطْرُسُ وَرِفَاقُهُ : يَاسَيِّدُ، الْجُمُوعُ يُضَيِّقُونَ عَلَيْكَ وَيَزْحَمُونَكَ، وَتَسْأَلُ: مَنْ لَمَسَنِي؟*​*غير موجودة - [URL="http://www.ebnmaryam.com/alta7reef2/Picture/luke_45_8.jpg"]اضغط هن[/URL]ا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*9 : 55*
*فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَيْهِمَا وَوَبَّخَهُمَا قَائِلاً: لاَ تَعْلَمَانِ مَنْ أَيِّ رُوحٍ أَنْتُمَا*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*9 : 56*
*لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَتَى لاَ لِيُهْلِكَ نُفُوسَ الَّنَاسِ، بَلْ لِيُخَلِّصَهَا*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*11 : 11*
*فَأَيُّ أَبٍ مِنْكُمْ يَطْلُبُ مِنْهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزاً فَيُعْطِيهِ حَجَراً ؟*​*غير موجوده - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*17 : 36*
*وَيَكُونُ اثْنَانِ فِي الْحَقْلِ، فَيُؤْخَذُ الْوَاحِدُ وَيُتْرَكُ الآخَرُ*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*23 : 17*
*وَكَانَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يُطْلِقَ لَهُمْ فِي كُلِّ عِيدٍ سَجِيناً وَاحِداً.*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*24 : 42*
*فناولوه جزءاً من سمك مشوي وشيئاً من شهد عسل*
*انظر الكتاب المقدس : ترجمة الفانديك*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*​​الإنجيل المنسوب إلي يوحنا :​*الفقرة​*​*النسخة البروتستانتية ( الإنجيلية )​*​*النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*3 : 13*​*وَمَا صَعِدَ أَحَدٌ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَهُوَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ **الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.*
*عبارة : الذي في السماء غير موجودة في النسخة الكاثوليكية ​*
*اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية*
*11 : 41*
*فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعاً ( ترجمة فانديك )*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*5 : 4*​*لأَنَّ مَلاَكاً كَانَ يَأْتِي مِنْ حِينٍ لِآخَرَ إِلَى الْبِرْكَةِ وَيُحَرِّكُ مَاءَهَا، فَكَانَ الَّذِي يَنْزِلُ أَوَّلاً يُشْفَى ، مَهْمَا كَانَ مَرَضُهُ.*
*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*​
سفر أعمال الرسل :​*الفقرة*
*النسخة البروتستانتية ( الإنجيلية )*
*النسخة الكاثوليكية*
*8 : 37*
*فَأَجَابَهُ فِيلِبُّسُ: «هَذَا جَائِزٌ إِنْ كُنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ . فَقَالَ الْخَصِيُّ : إِنِّي أُومِنُ بِأَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ*
*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية*
*9 : 5*
*فَسَأَلَ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ يَاسَيِّدُ؟» فَجَاءَهُ الْجَوَابُ: «أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ ، صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ الْمَنَاخِسَ*
*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية*
*9 : 6*
*فَقَالَ وَهُوَ مُرْتَعِدٌ وَمُتَحَيِّرٌ؛ «يَارَبُّ مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ؟*
*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية*
*15 : 34*
*وَلَكِنَّ سِيلاَ اسْتَحْسَنَ الْبَقَاءَ فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ، فَعَادَ يَهُوذَا وَحْدَهُ*
*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية*
*24 : 6 ، 7*
*فَلَمَّا حَاوَلَ تَدْنِيسَ هَيْكَلِنَا أَيْضاً، قَبَضْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَأَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُحَاكِمَهُ بِحَسَبِ شَرِيعَتِنَا. وَلَكِنَّ الْقَائِدَ لِيسِياسَ جَاءَ وَأَخَذَهُ بِالْقُوَّةِ مِنْ أَيْدِينَا، 8ثُمَّ أَمَرَ الْمُدَّعِينَ عَلَيْهِ بِالتَّرَافُعِ أَمَامَكَ*
*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية*
*28 : 29*​*فَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ، خَرَجَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ وَهُمْ يَتَجَادَلُونَ بِعُنْفٍ.*
*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية*​​الرسالة الأولى ليوحنا :​*الفقرة​*​*النسخة البروتستانتية ( الإنجيلية )​*​*النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*5 : 7*
*فَإِنَّ هُنَالِكَ ثَلاَثَةَ شُهُودٍ فِي السَّمَاء ِ، الآبُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ ، وَهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌف.*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*
*5 : 8*
*وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ . . .*​*غير موجودة - اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية​*​​الرسالة إلي أهل روما :​*13 : 9*
*لا تشهد زوراً*​*غير موجودة - ​**اضغط هنا لترى نص النسخة الكاثوليكية*​ 
*الاسم *
*النسخة العبرانية *
*النسخة السامرية*
*النسخة اليونانية*​*آدم*​*130*
*130*
*230*​*شيث*​*105*
*105*
*205*​*آنوش*​*90*
*90*
*190*​*قينان*​*70*
*70*
*170*​*يارد*​*162*
*62*
*262*​*متوشالح*​*187*
*67*
*187*​*لامك*​*182*
*53*
*188*​*الزمان من خلق آدم إلي الطوفان*​*1656*
*1307*
*2262*​ 

*اختلاف المدة من الطوفان إلى ولادة إبراهيم عليه السلام*
*- فى العبرية 292 سنة.
- فى اليونانية 1072 سنة.
- فى السامرية 942 سنة.*

*اختلاف المدة من خلق آدم إلى ميلاد عيسى عليه السلام*
*- فى العبرية 4004 سنة.
- فى اليونانية 5872 سنة.
- فى السامرية 4700 سنة.*

*اسم الجبل الذى أوصى موسى ببناء الهيكل عليه:*
*- فى العبرية: جبل عيبال وهو جبل للعن وهو أجرد يابس.
- فى السامرية: جبل جرزيم وهو جبل مناسب للبركة لكثرة مياهه.
- فى اليونانية: جبل عيبال هو جبل البركة ، وبنى عليه مذبح للرب (تثنية 26: 11)*

*الوصايا العشر:*
*- فى العبرية واليونانية: عشر وصايا.
- فى السامرية: احدى عشر.*

*أعداد بنى إسرائيل وأولاده عند دخولهم مصر:*
*- فى السامرية: 75
- فى اليونانية: 70*

*يوم القيامة:*
*- فى العبرية واليونانية لا يوجد ذكر لها.
- وفى السامرية صرَّحَ بها موسى عليه السلام.*

*لا يكفي هذا على ما أعتقد....*
*صحيح فكل هذا كذب و افتراء...*​


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

اتحدث عن هذا الكتاب المقدس فهل لك ان تاتي منه بدليل علي ما تقول ؟؟؟http://www.elkalima.com/gna/
كلامك مالوش لازمه انت خرجت عن الموضوع لانك ماعندكش رد 
خليك كده عامل زي السكران اللي بيتوح ولا فارقه معايا المناظرة حول الوهية المسيح ولن تخرجني عنها


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> اتحدث عن هذا الكتاب المقدس فهل لك ان تاتي منه بدليل علي ما تقول ؟؟؟http://www.elkalima.com/gna/
> كلامك مالوش لازمه انت خرجت عن الموضوع لانك ماعندكش رد
> خليك كده عامل زي السكران اللي بيتوح ولا فارقه معايا المناظرة حول الوهية المسيح ولن تخرجني عنها


 
الرد لن أجده عندك لأنه و ببساطة براهيني واضحة وضوح الشمس و على العموم تابعيها في موضوع هل يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟؟...
أوكي ما رح أرد على الشتيمة لأني أحترم الجنس اللطيف شخصيا...
و نعود لموضوع الوهية المسيح...


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

لو علي الشتيمة فانت الهك سباب ولعان وعلي العموم ده مثال وليس سب


----------



## azizcool (3 مارس 2006)

*رأى المحققون أن الأحوال البشرية المختلفة التي رافقت المسيح طوال حياته تمنع قول النصارى أن المسيح هو الله أو ابنه، إذ لا يليق بالإله أن يولد ويأكل ويشرب ويختن ويضرب و…. ثم يموت.

ولا يشفع للنصارى قولهم بأن هذه الأفعال صدرت من الناسوت لا اللاهوت، لأنهم لا يقولون بأن تجسد الإله في المسيح كان كالجبة أو العمامة يلبسها المسيح أحياناً، وينزعها أخرى، فما صدر منه إنما صدر من الإله المتجسد كما زعموا، وإلا لزمهم الاعتراف ببشريته، وهو الصحيح.

وأورد المحققون عشرات النصوص التي تتحدث عن ضعف المسيح البشري وتحكي قعوده عن مرتبة الألوهية ، وهي على ضروب أربعة:

*الضرب الأول:* هو تلك النصوص التي تبين عجز المسيح، وقعوده عن مقام الألوهية والربوبية، وعليه فهو ليس بإنسان تام وإله تام كما يقول النصارى، إنما كان فقط إنساناً تاماً , و في ذلك نصوص كثيرة منها جهل المسيح بأشياء كثيرة أهمها جهله بيوم القيامة، فقد قال: " أما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد، ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء، ولا الابن، إلا الآب." (مرقس 13/32) فكيف تدعي النصارى بعد ذلك ألوهيته، فالجهل بالغيب مبطل لها.

و ليس ما يجهله المسيح هو موعد القيامة فحسب ، بل كل ما غاب عنه فهو غيب يجهله إلا ما أطلعه الله عليه، ولذلك نجده عندما أراد إحياء لعاذر يسأله " فانزعج بالروح واضطرب وقال: أين وضعتموه؟ " (يوحنا 11/33-34).

ولما جاءه رجل يريد منه شفاء ابنه من الجنون " فسأل أباه كم من الزمان منذ أصابه هذا؟ فقال: منذ صباه." (مرقس 9/11) 

و المسيح أيضاً وهو يظهر معجزاته الباهرة يشير إلى افتقاره لله وعجزه عن هذه المعجزات لولا معية الله ونصرته فيقول: " أنا لا اقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً.كما أسمع أدين، ودينونتي عادلة، لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني" (يوحنا 5/30).

ويؤكد هذا المعنى فيقول: " قال لهم يسوع: متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو، ولست أفعل شيئاً من نفسي، بل أتكلم بهذا كما علّمني أبي. والذي أرسلني هو معي، ولم يتركني الآب وحدي، لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يرضيه " (يوحنا 8/28).

وفي نص آخر يقول لليهود: " الحق الحق أقول لكم: لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك" (يوحنا 5/19).

و المسيح أيضاً لا يملك لنفسه - فضلاً عن غيره - نفعاً ولا ضراً إلا أن يتغمده الله برحمته، وقد كان، إذ لما جاءته أم ابني زبدى وكانا من تلاميذه " فسألها ما تريدين؟ قالت: أن يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك. فأجاب يسوع ... وأما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي أن أعطيه إلا للذين أعدّ لهم من أبي " (متى 20/20-22).

كما وقد وصف المسيح نفسه بصفة العبودية، ومن ذلك ما جاء في متى في وصف المسيح "هذا هو عبدي" (متى 12/18)، وفي سفر أعمال الرسل "قد مجد عبده يسوع" (أعمال3/13)، " فإليكم أولاً أرسل الله عبده" (أعمال 3/26)، "عبدك القديس يسوع " (أعمال 4/30).

وقد استبدلت لفظة (عبد) بجميع هذه النصوص بكلمة " فتى" موهمة، وذلك في التراجم العربية المختلفة.


*الضرب الثاني:* هو النصوص التي تحدثت عن أحوال المسيح البشرية التي يشترك فيها مع سائر الناس من طعام وشراب وعبادة لله وتذلل و….. درس المحققون سيرة المسيح-كما عرضتها الأناجيل- منذ بشارة أمه إلى حمله، وولادته في المزود، ثم لفّه بالخرق، ثم ختانه، ومن ثم نشأته وتعليمه مع الصبيان، ثم تعميده على يد المعمدان إلى أن ذكروا نهايته المزعومة على الصليب بعد أن جزع وتذلل لله ليصرف عنه هذا الأمر… فوجدوا أن لا يفترق في شيء عن سائر الناس، فقد ولد وكبر، وأكل وشرب، ومات. فما الذي يميزه بالألوهية عن غيره ؟ 

فقد ولد من فرج امرأة "وبينما هما هناك تمّت أيامها لتلد". (لوقا 6/2)، ورضع من ثدييها "وفيما هو يتكلم بهذا رفعت امرأة صوتها من الجمع وقالت له: طوبى للبطن الذي حملك، والثديين اللذين رضعتهما". (لوقا 27/11)، فهل علمت مريم أن طفلها الخارج من رحمها والذي كانت تتولى كافة شئونه من نظافة وتربية ورضاع، هل كانت تعلم ألوهيته، أم جهلت ما علمه النصارى بعد ذلك.

وقد ختن المسيح في ثامن أيام ولادته "ولما تمت ثمانية أيام ليختنوا الصبي سمي يسوع " ( لوقا 2/21) فهل كان الذي يختنه يدور في خلده أنه يختن إلهاً؟.

كما عمده يوحنا المعمدان في نهر الأردن " جاء يسوع من الجليل إلى الأردن إلى يوحنا ليعتمد منه" (متى 13/3)، أفجهل المعمدان أنه يعمد الإله، ومن المعلوم أن معمودية المعمدان غفران الذنوب، كما في متى: " واعتمدوا منه في الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم.. أنا أعمدكم بماء للتوبة... حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل إلى الأردن إلى يوحنا ليعتمد منه" (متى 3/6-14)

فهل كان الإله مذنباً يبحث عن من يغفر له ذنوبه؟!

وأصاب المسيح ما يصيب كل البشر من أحوال وعوارض بشرية فقد نام" وكان هو نائماً". (متى 24/8)، وتعب كسائر البشر " كان يسوع قد تعب من السفر" (يوحنا 6/4)، واكتئب لما أصابه " وابتدأ يدهش ويكتئب". (مرقس 33/14).

وأحياناً كان يبكي كسائر الناس "بكى يسوع" (يوحنا 11/35)، أحياناً يجتمع عليه الحزن والاكتئاب "وابتدأ يحزن ويكتئب " (متى 26/37)

كما تعرض لمكايد أعدائه فقد حاول الشيطان أن يغويه فلم يقدر " قال له: أعطيك هذه جميعها إن خررت وسجدت لي، حينئذ قال له يسوع :اذهب يا شيطان" (متى 4/9-10)، وتعرض للطم والشتم " ولما قال هذا، لطم يسوعَ واحد من الخدام كان واقفاً" (يوحنا (22/18)، فلم يستطع أن يدفع عن نفسه إلا بالكلام، لأنه كان موثقاً " قبضوا على يسوع وأوثقوه" (يوحنا 8/12).

والمسيح قد جاع أيضاً، وبحث عن طعام يأكله "وفي الصبح إذ كان راجعاً إلى المدينة جاع". (متى 18/21)، كما عطش " قال: أنا عطشان". (يوحنا 28/19).

وقد أكل وشرب، فسد جوعته وروى ظمأه " فناولوه جزءاً من سمك مشوي وشيئاً من شهد عسل. فأخذ وأكل قدامهم" (لوقا 24/42-43).

والطعام والشراب الذي كان يتقوى به، وينمو به جسمه طولاً وعرضاً " وكان الصبي ينمو " (لوقا 2/40)، ونموه كان بالجسد والعقل " وأما يسوع فكان يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس" (لوقا 2/52)، فالطعام ينميه جسدياً والتعلم في الهيكل من الشيوخ والمعلمين ينميه عقلياً " وجداه في الهيكل جالساً في وسط المعلمين يسمعهم ويسأله" (لوقا 2/46).

كما يقتضي الطعام خسيسة أخرى لا يليق أن تنسب لمقام الألوهية، ألا وهي التبول والتغوط، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً.

وهو مفهوم قوله تعالى [ ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام ] فكل من طعم وشرب احتاج لإخراج ما طعم، ولا يليق نسبة هذه المنقصة ولا غيرها لله عز وجل الذي لا يشارك الناس هذه الدنايا.

و تذكر الأناجيل حزن المسيح ليلة الصلب وغيرها " إن نفسي حزينة حتى الموت " (مرقس 14/32-36).

ثم لما جزع من اليهود ظهر له ملك من السماء ليقويه (انظر لوقا 22/43).

ثم لما وضع – حسب الأناجيل - على الصليب جزع وقال: " إلهي إلهي لم تركتني " (مرقس 15/34).

بل وتزعم الأناجيل أنه مات، فهل رب يموت؟ "فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم، وأسلم الروح" (مرقس 37/15).

ولا يجد الأسقف ترتليان ( ق3 ) ما يدفع به هذه القاصمة إلا أن يقول: " لقد مات ابن الله ! ذلك شيء غير معقول، لا لشيء، إلا لأنه مما لا يقبله العقل وقد دفن من بين الموتى ، وذلك أمر محقق، لأنه مستحيل "، ومع ذلك يؤمن به ترتليان والنصارى من بعده.

و ذكرت الأناجيل أيضاً تذلـله وخضوعه لله عز وجل وتضرعه بين يديه " وكان يصلي قائلاً: يا أبتاه، إن أمكن أن تعبر عني هذا الكأس، ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت" (متى 26 /39). " وكان يصلّي هناك". (مرقس 35/1) ، ويصور لوقا صلاته، فيقول:" جثا على ركبتيه وصلى" (لوقا 22/41) فلمن كان الإله يصلي طوال الليل منفرداً ؟

ومن تضرعه ما ذكره يوحنا عن حال المسيح عندما أحيا لعاذر " ورفع يسوع عينيه إلى فوق وقال: أيها الآب أشكرك لأنك سمعت لي. وأنا علمت أنك في كل حين تسمع لي. ولكن لأجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت.ليؤمنوا أنك أرسلتني" ( يوحنا 11/40-41 ).

وكان يصلي متوارياً وصار عرقه كعبيط الدم، يقول لوقا: "وإذ كان في جهاد كان يصلّي بأشد لجاجة وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض. ثم قام من الصلاة وجاء إلى تلاميذه" (لوقا 22/44).

ويتحدث بولس عن انتصار المسيح على الكل بما فيهم الموت، ثم يذكر خضوعه بعد ذلك لله، فيقول: "متى أخضع له الكل، فحينئذ الابن نفسه أيضاً سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل (لله)، كي يكون الله الكل في الكل" (كورنثوس (1) 15/28)

والتضرع والعبادة نوع من دلائل العبودية لا يجوز نسبته لله أو للمتحد معه، إذ الأناجيل شهدت بعبوديته والتزامه بناموس موسى عليه السلام في سائر أحواله .

وجماع هذا كله قوله عن نفسه: "وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله " (يوحنا 8/40)، أفلا نقبل شهادته عن نفسه، فلو كان إلهاً لما صح منه أن يعمي علينا هذه الحقيقة بمثل هذا القول الصريح الدال على إنسانيته.

وأخيراً فإن مما يؤكد بشرية المسيح ما أخبر من أنه عليه السلام سيدخل الجنة التي وعدها الله عباده المؤمنين، ومنهم المسيح وتلاميذه ، وأنه سيشرب في اليوم الآخر ويأكل معهم، حيث قال: " في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة… أنا أمضي لأعد لكم مكاناً….حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً " (يوحنا 14/2 – 3)، قال: " إني من الآن لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا إلى ذلك اليوم، حينما أشربه معكم جديداً في ملكوت أبي" (متى 26/29).

ومن المعلوم أن ملكوت الله يراد به هنا الجنة، حيث يلقى التلاميذ من جديد، فيشرب معهم في جنة الله، فهل سيتجسد الابن ثانية يوم القيامة؟ وما الحكمة من التجسد حينذاك؟ أم أن المسيح سيعود ككائن بشري عادي يأكل كسائر المؤمنين.

وحين يصر النصارى على القول بألوهيته فإنهم يضربون بعرض الحائط قول المسيح وتلاميذه، ويتنكرون بذلك لكل هذه النصوص التي لم تتحدث أبداًَ عن إله متجسد، ولا عن ناسوت حل به الله.

وبذا يكون النصارى قد وقعوا فيما حذر منه مقدسهم بولس الذي ألبسهم هذه العمامة ثم تبرأ منهم ومن صنعهم، حيث قال: " إنهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه أو يشكروه كإله، بل حمقوا في أفكارهم وأظلم قلبهم الغبي. وبينما هم يزعمون أنهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء، أبدلوا مجد الله الذي لا يفنى، بشبه صورة الإنسان الذي يفنى والطيور والدواب والزحافات. لذلك أسلمهم الله أيضاً في شهوات قلوبهم إلى النجاسة لإهانة أجسادهم بين ذواتهم. الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق، الذي هو مبارك إلى الأبد " .(رومية 1/21-25).


*الضرب الثالث:* هو النصوص التي بينت ذهول معاصريه من حوارييه وأعدائه عن فكرة ألوهيته وربوبيته، مما يدل على أن الفكرة لا علاقة لها بالمسيح ولا أتباعه, بل هي من مخترعات لاحقة لذلك العهد، وذلك يكفي للإعلان عن بطلانها, وفي ذلك نصوص كثيرة منها:

- جهل أمه بألوهيته، لما كان المسيح راجعاً مع والدته ويوسف النجار حصل ما يدل على جهل والدته بمقامه، فإن جهلت والدته ألوهيته، فمن ذا الذي يعلمها، فقد جاء في لوقا "وبعدما أكملوا الأيام بقي عند رجوعهما الصبي يسوع في أورشليم، ويوسف وأمه لم يعلما، إذ ظناه بين الرفقة، ذهبا مسيرة يوم وكانا يطلبانه بين الأقرباء والمعارف، ولما لم يجداه رجعا إلى أورشليم يطلبانه، وبعد ثلاثة أيام وجداه في الهيكل بين المعلمين يسمعهم ويسألهم … يا بني لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا ؟ هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبين" (لوقا 2/41-48).

ويذكر يوحنا أن المسيح لما صلب ذهبت والدته لتذرف عليه الدمع (انظر يوحنا 19/25)، أفلم تكن تعلم حين ذاك أن ولدها هو الله أو ابنه، وأن الموت لا يضيره؟

- ويقول شمعون الصفا (بطرس) وهو أقرب التلاميذ إلى المسيح: " أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال: يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما أنتم أيضاً تعلمون. هذا أخذتموه مسلّماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي آثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه." (أعمال الرسل 2/22)، فلم يشر في خطبته المهمة إلى شيء من الألوهية للمسيح.

و هو ما نجده أيضاً عند غير شمعون فقد عرض المسيح بعد الصلب المزعوم لرجلين من أصحابه قد حزنا عليه، فسألهما عن سبب حزنهما فقالا: " يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبياً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب. كيف أسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت، وصلبوه. ونحن كنا نرجو أنه هو المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل." (لوقا 24/19-21)، فليس في قولهما حديث عن ناسوت مقتول، ولا عن لاهوت متجسد نجا من الموت.

و أيضاً عجب منه تلاميذه لما رأوا بعض معجزاته ، ولو كانوا يرونه إلهاً لما كان في معجزاته أي عجب، فقد مر يسوع عليه السلام بالشجرة وقد جاع فقصدها، فلم يجد فيها سوى الورق فقال : لا يخرج منك ثمرة إلى الأبد، فيبست الشجرة لوقتها، فتعجب التلاميذ " قال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد.فيبست التينة في الحال. فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين: كيف يبست التينة في الحال..." (متى 21 /18-22) فدل عجبهم على أنهم كانوا لا يدركون شيئاً مما تعتقده النصارى اليوم من ألوهية المسيح ، وإلا فإن إيباس الإله للشجرة ليس فيه ما يدعو لأي عجب.

و هذا يوحنا المعمداني ( يحيى ) الذي لم تقم النساء عن مثله (انظر متى 11/11)، يرسل إلى المسيح رسلاً بعد أن عمده ليسألوه " أما يوحنا فلما سمع في السجن بأعمال المسيح أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه. وقال له: أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟ فأجاب يسوع وقال لهما: اذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما تسمعان وتنظران. العمي يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والبرص يطهرون، والصم يسمعون، والموتى يقومون، والمساكين يبشّرون. وطوبى لمن لا يعثر في" (متى11/3-6).

فيحيى المعمداني مع جلالة أمره لم يظن في المسيح أنه أكثر من النبي المنتظر الذي كانت تنتظره بنو إسرائيل. وإجابة المسيح لا تدل بحال على ألوهية، فقد أخبر بمعجزات نبوته، ثم عقب بالتحذير من الغلو فيه - كفعل النصارى – أو التفريط كفعل اليهود الذين كذبوه وآذوه وهموا بقتله.

وقال يوحنا مبينا اعتقاده نبوة المسيح:" طوبى للذي يقرأ، وللذين يسمعون أقوال النبوة" (الرؤيا 1/3).

ثم لما جاءته المرأة السامرية قالت له بعد أن رأت قدراته وأعاجيبه: " قالت له المرأة: يا سيد أرى أنك نبي" (انظر يوحنا 4/19/26)، وما زادت على ذلك، فما صحح لها معتقدها، فكان هذا معتقداً يعتقده عامة الناس كما اعتقده تلاميذ المسيح وحواريوه.

وكذا لما دخل أورشليم " فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي". (متى 21/11).

وهو ما قاله عنه الأعمى الذي شفاه " فقالوا له: كيف انفتحت عيناك؟ أجاب ذاك وقال: إنسان يقال له يسوع" (يوحنا 9/ 10-11)

ثم إن كان المسيح إلهاً متجسداً فكيف نفهم تبريراً لخيانة يهوذا؟ وهل يخان الإله؟ وكيف نفهم بطرس إنكار بطرس له ثلاث مرات؟ بل إن كل ما قيل في سيرة المسيح يصعب فهمه مع القول بألوهيته، ويترك علامات استفهام لا إجابة عنها.

و هاهم أعداؤه من اليهود يلاحقونه، ويطلبون منه آية، فأخبرهم بأنه لن تأتيهم سوى آية يونان النبي ( يونس ) "أجاب قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين قائلين: يا معلّم نريد إن نرى منك آية. فأجاب وقال لهم: جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية، ولا تعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي" (متى 12/38-39)، واليهود ولا ريب يبحثون عن آية تدل على نبوته التي يدعوهم إلى الإيمان بها، ولو كان ما يدعو إليه الألوهية لما رضوا منه بمثل آية يونان، بل ولطالبوه بآيات أعظم من آية يونان، وغيره من الأنبياء.

و لما أرادوا قتله كانت جريمته عندهم دعواه النبوة لا الربوبية، فقد قالوا لنيقوديموس: "ألعلك أنت أيضاً من الجليل. فتّش وانظر. إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل." (يوحنا 7/52).

و الشيطان أيضاً لم ير المسيح إلا بشراً، لذلك فقد حصره في الجبل أربعين يوماً من غير طعام ولا شراب ، وهو في ذلك يمتحنه ويمنيه بإعطائه الدنيا في مقابل سجدة واحدة له "أخذه أيضاً إبليس إلى جبل عال جداً، وأراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها. وقال له: أعطيك هذه جميعها إن خررت وسجدت لي. حينئذ قال له يسوع: اذهب يا شيطان. لأنه مكتوب: للرب إلهك تسجد، وإياه وحده تعبد" ( متى 4/9-10)، فهل كان الشيطان يعد الرب بالدنيا؟!!.

ثم إن بشرية المسيح موجودة ليس في أقوال معاصريه بل حتى في النبوءات السابقة التي يؤمن النصارى بها، ويقولون أنها تحققت فيه عليه السلام، فهذه النبوءات لم تتنبأ بقيام رب أو إله ، وإنما تنبأت بنبي ورسول صالح.

من ذلك ما جاء في كلام عاموس النبي "قال الرب: من أجل ذنوب إسرائيل الثلاثة والأربعة لا أرجع عنه لأنهم باعوا البار بالفضة ..." (انظر عاموس 2/6)، فهو لم يقل: في بيعهم إياي، ولا بيع إله متساو معي، بل سماه باراً.


*الضرب الرابع:* النصوص التي شهدت للمسيح بالنبوة، وإثبات النبوة والرسالة له مبطل للألوهية.

من هذه النصوص قوله: " أنتم تدعونني معلّما وسيّداً، وحسناً تقولون، لأني أنا كذلك" (يوحنا 13/13) وقد شاع تسميته عندهم بالمعلم، "وقال له: يا معلم " (مرقس 10/20).

وقد بدأت نبوته، وهو في سن الثلاثين "ولما ابتدأ يسوع كان له نحو ثلاثين سنة " (لوقا 3/23).

وشهد المسيح لربه بالوحدانية ، ولنفسه بالرسالة ، فقال: " أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته " (يوحنا 17/3).

ونحوه قوله عن نفسه: " فكانوا يعثرون به.وأما يسوع فقال لهم: ليس نبي بلا كرامة إلا في وطنه وفي بيته" (متى 13/57)، فاعتبر نفسه كسائر الأنبياء لا يعرف أقوامهم لهم قدرهم .

و لما خوفه الفريسيون من هيرودس قال لهم: " ينبغي أن أسير اليوم وغداً وما يليه، لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجاً عن أورشليم. يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين" (لوقا 13/33-34).

و لما أظهر المعجزات لقومه قرنها بدعوى نبوته قائلاً وهو يناجي الله: " ولكن أسألك من أجل هذه الجماعة، ليؤمنوا بأنك أنت أرسلتني " (يوحنا11/26).

ولما أرادوا قتله قال: " تريدون قتلي، وأنا رجل قلت لكم الحق الذي سمعت الله يقوله " (يوحنا 8/40).

ولما بعث تلاميذه للدعوة قال لهم: " فقال لهم يسوع أيضاً سلام لكم.كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا" (يوحنا 20/21).

وأكد رسالته بقوله: " الآب الذي أرسلني هو أعطاني وصية ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلم " (يوحنا 14/2 – 3).

وهو في كل ما يقوله عن الله معصوم لأنه ينطق بالوحي، فقد قال: "الكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي، بل للآب الذي أرسلني" (يوحنا 14/28)، وفي موضع آخر: "تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني" (يوحنا 7/16) وقال:" ولا رسول أعظم من مرسله " (يوحنا 13/16) 

ومما يبطل قول النصارى بألوهية المسيح النصوص التي جعلته رسولاً خاصاً إلى بني إسرائيل، والإله لا يكون خاصاً بأمة دون أمة.

ومن ذلك قوله " لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة " (متى10/6).

ومثله قصة المرأة الكنعانية التي رفض شفاء ابنتها لأنها ليست من شعبه (انظر متى 15/21-28) .

ومثله الوعد الذي وعِده كما جاء في لوقا "وسيعطيه الرب الإله عرش داود أبيه، ويملك على آل يعقوب إلى الأبد" (لوقا1/32-33)، فهل هو إله خاص ببني إسرائيل، فلو كان إلها لما صح اختصاصه بشعب دون شعب، فهذا شأن الأنبياء.

و لما خاطب أورشليم التي تدعي النصارى قتله وصلبه فيها قال لها: " يا قاتلة الأنبياء، كم من مرة أريد أن أجمع بنيك حولك " (متى 33/37) فلم يقل لها :يا قاتلة الإله. فذلك أبلغ لو صح. بل أراد أنكم تريدون قتلي كما قتلتم غيري من الأنبياء .

و نبوته هي معتقد الناس عامة فيه، وقد صرحوا بذلك أمامه فلم يخطئهم، فعندما أحيا المسيح ابن الأرملة في نايين " أخذ الجميع خوف ومجدوا الله قائلين: قد قام فينا نبي عظيم وافتقد الله شعبه" (لوقا 7/13).

ولما أطعم الخمسة آلاف إنسان من خمسة أرغفة قالوا : " فلما رأى الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي إلى العالم" (يوحنا 6/14).

وقد قال بولس معترفاً برسالته وبشريته : "لأنه يوجد إله واحد، ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع المسيح" (تيموثاوس (1) 2/5).**وهكذا رأينا من الضروب الأربعة ما قام فيه دليل وبرهان واضح على عبودية المسيح لله، وأنه رسول عظيم من لدن ربه جل وعلا.


*القول بتدرج إعلان ألوهيته :*

ولما عدم النصارى الدليل على ألوهية المسيح، ورأوا أن أحداً من معاصرييه لم يدرك تلك الألوهية التي يتحدثون عنها صدروا بقول جديد، مفاده أن المسيح لم يعلن ألوهيته لتلاميذه في بدء دعوته، بل تدرج بهم حتى كشف لهم عنها بعد قيامته، أي لم يدركوا هذا السر إلا بعد موته.*
*ومن القائلين بهذا الرأي بتر سمث في كتابه الشهير "سيرة المسيح الشعبية"، فيقول عن مريم وموقفها من ابنها: "هل حسبته إلهاً ابن الآب الأزلي… إن رواية الإنجيل تجعل هذه الفكرة محالة، كما أن العقل لا يسلم بها، وإلا كيف استطاعت أن تؤنبه على توانيه في الهيكل مع أحبار وعلماء اليهود؟ وكيف عالجت شؤونه كلها كطفلها الخاضع لها…*
*كلا إن العذراء لم تفكر في ولدها كإله…لم تدرك سر ألوهيته الهائل الذي لم تفطن إليه ولم تعرفه إلا مؤخراً، وحتى التلاميذ أنفسهم لم يدركوا هذا السر الهائل إلا قبيل نهاية حياته… لكنهم لم يفطنوا إليه ويدركوه تماماً إلا بعد موته وقيامته وصعوده بمجد وإرساله الروح القدس.*
*عندئذ أخذوا يرجعون بذكرياتهم إلى الوراء خلال ثلاث سنوات تقضت في صحبته، ويتعجبون كيف أمسكت عيونهم عن معرفة ما عرفوه الآن".*
*إذن كانت ألوهية المسيح استنتاجاً عقلياً توصل إليه التلاميذ بعد رفع المسيح.*
*وهذه الدعوى من النصارى تثور في وجهها تساؤلات عدة منها: لم أخفى المسيح هذه الحقيقة؟ ولم َلم ْيعلنها منذ اليوم الأول؟ إن إخفاءه المزعوم جعل الكثيرين – من معاصريه ومن بعدهم من الذين تسميهم الكنيسة بالهراقطة - يقولون ببشريته، وحق لهم ذلك.*
*و نتساءل هل كان إخفاؤه لحقيقته خوفاً من اليهود؟ كيف وهو الرب الذي نزل ليصلب؟*
*ونتساءل ماذا عن النصوص التي أوردها يوحنا في بداية بعثة المسيح وتتحدث بما يعتبره النصارى أدلة على الألوهية كما في قوله: " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء" (يوحنا 3/10-18).*
*وكذا قوله: " الحق الحق أقول لكم: ليس موسى أعطاكم الخبز من السماء، بل أبي يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء. لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم.... فقال لهم يسوع: أنا هو خبز الحياة. من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع، ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبدا" (6/32-38).*
*وقال أيضاً في مطلع بعثته:" فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعداً إلى حيث كان أولاً. الروح هو الذي يحيي. أما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئاً. الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة." ( يوحنا 6/61-62) فكيف سطر يوحنا ذلك؟!*
*ثم إن المتتبع لآخر أحاديث المسيح لا يجد أي مفارقة عما سبق الصلب من أقوال، كما لا يجد في أحوال التلاميذ ما يدل على أنهم اكتشفوا ما لم يدروه من قبل، فلوقا يذكر أن المسيح على الصليب قال: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون" (لوقا 23/34)، وكان ينبغي أن يجهر فيقول: سأغفر لكم , لكنه بشر يعجز عن ذلك.*
*وأيضاً قال للص المصلوب:" تكون معي في الفردوس" (لوقا 23/43)، ولو كان إلهاً لقال: أنعمت عليك بالفردوس.*
*وها هو المسيح بعد القيامة يقول: "إني ذاهب إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم" (يوحنا 20/17).*
*وها هم تلاميذه بعد القيامة يعتبروه إنساناً فقط، فيقول اثنان منهم : "الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبياً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وأمام الناس" (لوقا 24/19).*
*وكذلك قال عنه بطرس بعد رفعه: "يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من الله بقوات وعجائب" (أعمال 2/22).*
*وقال في مرة أخرى: "يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة…" (أعمال 10/38).*
*إن مجرد الحديث عن تدرج إعلان ألوهية المسيح يطعن في كل ما تورده النصارى من أدلة على ألوهية المسيح من التوراة والأناجيل، إذ هذه الأدلة كلها وغيرها لم تجعل تلاميذه يقولون بألوهيته، فهم عندما أسموه ابن الله أو الرب أو الله ما كانوا يقصدون الحقيقة، إنما كانوا يريدون المجاز، وهكذا في جميع ما يتعلق به النصارى في موضوع ألوهية المسيح من أدلة.*​


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

انا ماكنتش عاوزه اشتت الموضوع ولكن انت تجبرني علي ذلك 
                      صحة الكتاب المقدس من القرأن وعدم تحريفه 
 + القران يشهد بصحة التوراة *واتينا موسى وهرون الفرقان وضياء وذكر للمتقين الانبياء48 *قل من انزل الكتاب الذى جاء به موسى نورا وهدى للناس قل الله الانعام *ولقد اتينا موسى الهدى واورثنا بنى اسرائيل هدى وذكر لاولى الالباب الانعام *انا انزلنا التوراه وفيه هدى ونور المائدة44
 + القران يشهد بصحة المزامير *ولقد كتبنا فى الزابور بعد الذكر ان الارض يرثها عبادى الصالحين سورة الانبياء105 *لقد فضلنا بعض النبيين عن بعض واتينا داود زابورا سورة الاسراء 
 + القران يشهد بصحة الانجيل *وليحكم اهل الانجيل بما انزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما انزل الله فاولئك هم الفاسقون المائدة47 *وقفينا بعيسى بن مريم واتيناه الانجيل سورة 27
 + القران يشهد بان الانجيل موحى به للحواريين وليس للمسيح *واذا اوحيت للحواريين ان امنوا بى وبرسولى سورة المائدة111 
 + القران يشهد ببشارة الحواريون للانجيل *قالوا ربنا يعلم انا اليكم لمرسلون وما علينا الا البلاغ المبين سورة يس16،17 
 + القران يشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس كاملا *فان كنت فى شك مما انزلنا اليك فاسال الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك سورة يونس39 *قل امنت بما انزل الله من كتاب وامرت لاعدل بينكم سورة الشورى15 *وانزلنا التوراة والانجيل من قبل هدى للناس ال عمران3 *وما ارسلنا من قبلك الا رجالا نوحى اليهم فاسألوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون النحل43 *ويرفع القران الشك عنه السجدة23 
 + القران يصف الكتاب المقدس بانه *هدى ونور المائدة44 ال عمرن3 *الكتاب المستبين الصافات117،144 *موعظة للمتقين المائدة45 *اماما ورحمة هود17 *الكتاب المنير ال عمران184 *هدى ورحمة وكاملا الانعام154 *مبارك ومصدق الانعام92 *مهيمنا المائدة48
 +هل تعلم ان عبارة السلام على من اتبع الهدى تعنى السلام على من اتبع الانجيل *المائدة44 *الانعام154 *ال عمرن3 
 + القران يؤكد ان من يبتعد عن تعاليم الانجيل: *يكون فاسقا سورة المائدة47 *ومن لا يؤمن به فقد ضل النساء136 *ومن لا يؤمن به يكون خاسرا البقرة121
 + القران يؤكد ضرورة الايمان بالانجيل كاملا وبكل ما جاء فيه وليس اجزاء منه سورة البقرة85  ويقرر عدم اغفال دراستة سورة الانعام154،156


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

*لاهوت المسيح من الكتاب المقدس*

+ الكتاب المقدس دعا السيد المسيح رباً حوالي 462 مرة منها 87 مرة في الأناجيل، 76 مرة في سفر الأعمال، 260 مرة في رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول، 30 مرة في الرسائل الجامعة، 9 مرات في سفر الرؤيا.



+ مَن يكون المسيح ؟ وماذا تكون طبيعته ؟ اللَّـه روح " يو 4 : 24 " . والمسيح من روح اللَّـه، إذاً هو من ذات جوهر اللَّـه، وله نفس طبيعته. لذلك دُعيَ قدوساً، وهذا اسم من أسماء اللَّـه، حسبما قالت السيدة العذراء في تسبحتها: واسمه قدوسٌ "  لو 1 : 49 " .



+ من يكون المسيح؟ وماذا تكون طبيعته؟ إنه من روح اللَّـه ، كما يقول متى الرسول: الذي حُبِل به فيها هو من الروح القدس لذلك حل روح اللَّـه على العذراء مريم، ووجدت حبلى من الروح القدس، ولما كان السيد المسيح قد وُلِدَ من روح اللَّـه، لذلك كانت لولادته نتيجتان حسب رواية لوقا الإنجيلي: أنه قدوس، وأنه ابن اللَّـه وكلاهما يدلان على لاهوته.



+ من سلطان السيد المسيح في السماء ، أنه تسجد له كل القوات السمائية . في هذا يقول بولس الرسول: لكي تجثو بِاسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض " في 2 : 10 ".  وسجود الملائكة له دليل على لاهوته وقد قال عنه أيضاً: يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا ، قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات " عب 7 : 26 " . 



+ كان الختان في العهد القديم علامة عهد مقدس مع اللَّـه ، ودخول إلى العضوية في الجماعة المقدسة . لكن لما جاء الرب متجسداً لم يكن محتاجاً للختان لنفع خاص به ، ولكنه كان خطوة في طريق الصليب والإخلاء بخضوعه تحت الناموس لكي يرفعنا من تحت لعنة الناموس .  



+ المسيح عمل جميع أعمال اللَّـه : 

فقول السيد المسيح : أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل " يو 5 : 17 " باعتباره خالق وعمل الخلق مستمر .. ثم هو أيضاً الحافظ للكون. لأن اللـه خلق الأشياء والموجودات. وعمل الخلق غير عمل الحفظ، لأنه يمكن أن يخلق الشيء ثم يفنى بعد ذلك. لكن اللَّـه يصون الشيء ويحفظه من الفناء،ويحفظ للقانون استمراره . 



+ السيد المسيح فوق الزمان :

قال عن نفسه: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن " يو 8 : 58 " ومعنى هذا أن له وجوداً وكياناً قبل مولده بالجسد بآلاف السنين ، قبل أبينا إبراهيم ، بل هو قبل العالم وقبل كل الدهور هكذا في مناجاته للآب يقول له: مجِّدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم " يو 17 : 5 " ويقول له أيضاً لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم  " يو 17 : 24 " . 



+ السيد المسيح معطي الحياة: 

يقول عنه القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي فيه كانت الحياة " يو 1 : 4 " والسيد المسيح قد أعطى الحياة هنا ، وفي الأبدية وهذا عمل من أعمال اللَّـه وحده. وقد أعطى الحياة في إقامته للموتى مثل إقامة ابنة يايرس " مر 5 : 22، 35 ـ 42 " وإقامة ابن أرملة نايين " لو 7 : 11 ، 17 " وإقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام " يو 11 " . قد قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه أنه : الواهب حياة للعالم " يو 6 : 33 " . 



+ السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق : 

من المعجزات التي ذكرها الكتاب عن السيد المسيح التي تدل على قدرته على الخلق معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين " لو 910 : ،17 " وهنا خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة . وأيضاً منح البصر للمولود أعمى " يو  " 9لقد خلق له السيد المسيح عينين لم تكونا موجودتين من قبل . وخلقهما من الطين مثلما خلق الإنسان الأول .



+ السيد المسيح هو الكلمة :  

دعي السيد المسيح بالكلمة وعبارة " الكلمة " هى في اليونانية اللوغوس وهى تعني عقل الله الناطق أو نطق الله العاقل . فهى تعنى العقل والنطق معاً . ومادام المسيح هو عقل اللَّـه الناطق، إذاً فهو أزلي، لأن عقل الله كأئن فى الله منذ الأزل .



+ السيد المسيح مُعطي الحياة :

لم يحدث مطلقاً أن إنساناً تحدث بهذا الأسلوب ، الذي به يكون واهباً للحياة، ومعطياً لها ، وأنه يعطي حياة أبدية . لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " يو 3: 15 " وأنه يُحيي مَن يشاء .والذي يتبعه يحيا إلى الأبد، ولا يهلك ، ولا يخطفه أحد من يده ... إنها كلها أعمال من سلطان اللـه .



+ علاقة المسيح بالآب :

علاقة الابن بالآب تثبت لاهوته وغالبيتها إعلانات من السيد المسيح نفسه عن هذه العلاقة . كون الابن عقل اللـه الناطق أو نطق اللـه العاقل فهذا يعني لاهوته بلا شك . لأن اللـه وعقله كيان واحد . كما قال السيد المسيح : أنا والآب واحد " يو 10 : 30 " . وأيضاً قال : كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي " يو 17 : 10 " وهو تصريح لا يمكن أن يصدر عن بشري، لأن معناه المساواة الكاملة بينه وبين الآب.



+ بنوة المسيح للآب : 

لقد أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح لقب ابن اللَّـه الوحيد، لتمييزه عن باقي أبناء اللَّـه الذين دعوا أبناء بالمحبة، بالإيمان، بالتبني. أما هو فإنه الابن الوحيد الذي من نفس طبيعة اللَّـه وجوهره ولاهوته اللَّـه لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خَبَّر " يو 1 : 18 " .



+ جلوس السيد المسيح عن يمين الآب :

 إن عبارة الجلوس عن يمين الآب، تعني أن مرحلة إخلاء الذات قد انتهت ودخل الابن في مجده. ولهذا قيل في مجيئه الثاني إنه يأتي بمجده ومجد الآب " لو 9 : 26 " . وقيل أيضاً: قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني … " مز 110 : 1 " . وهنا يمين الآب تعني قوة الآب وعظمته.



+ السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق: 

لاشك أن الخالق هو اللـه. وقصة الخليقة تبدأ بعبارة: في البدء خلق اللـه السموات والأرض " تك 1 : 1 " . ويقول يوحنا الإنجيلي عن السيد المسيح: كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان " يو 1 : 3 "  وهنا لا يذكر فقط أنه الخالق، إنما أيضاً بغيره ما كانت هناك خليقة. ويقول أيضاً: كان في العالم، وكوِّن العالم به " يو 1 : 10 " ويقول بولس الرسول: الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين   " عب 1 : 2 " .



+ نزول السيد المسيح من السماء : 

قال السيد المسيح: أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء " يو 6 : 41 " وفسَّر نزوله من السماء بقوله: خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم . إذاً هو ليس من الأرض ، بل من السماء، وقد خرج من عند الآب. ونزوله من السماء وصعوده إليها، أمر شرحه لنيقوديموس فقال : ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاَّ الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء " يو 3 : 13 "  .



+ السيد المسيح موجود في كل مكان : 

الوجود في كل مكان صفة من صفات اللَّـه وحده وهكذا يقول له داود النبي: أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب ؟ إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك، وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت " مز 139 : 7 ، 10 " . والسيد المسيح يعد المؤمنين به وعداً لا يستطيع أن يُصرِّح به سوى اللـه وحده . فهو يقول لهم : حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بِاسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم " مت 18 : 20 " . ومعنـى هـذا أن السـيد المسـيح موجـود في كـل بقـاع الأرض .



+ قبول السيد المسيح العبادة والسجود :

 السيد المسيح قَبِلَ السجود من الناس. وكان سجود عبادة، وليس مجرد سجود احترام. وكان ذلك في مناسبة إيمان أو معجزة. كما في منح البصر للمولود أعمى سجد له. ولما مشى على الماء وجعل تلميذه بطرس يمشي معه، حدث أن الذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له.



+ السيد المسيح هو الأول والآخِر : 

يقول اللَّـه في سفر إشعياء: أنا هو. أنا الأول والآخِر ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة. والسيد المسيح يقول في سفر الرؤيا: أنا هو الألف والياء ، الأول والآخِر، البداية والنهاية ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة، فكيف يمكن التوفيق بين القولين إلا أنهما لشخص واحد هو اللـه.



+ السيد المسيح فوق الزمان: 

" أزلي = لا بداية له " لعل أوضح ما قيل عن وجوده قبل الزمان، نبوءة ميخا النبي الذي يقول : أما أنتِ يا بيت لحم أفراته وأنتِ صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا فمنكِ يخرج لي الذي يكون مُتسلطاً على إسرائيل . ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل " ميخا 5 : 2 "، وهنا يصفه بالأزلية، وهي من صفات اللـه وحده. ومادامت الأزلية صفة من صفات اللـه وحده ، فهذا دليل أكيد على لاهوت المسيح، لأنه أزلي فوق الزمن .



+ السيد المسيح له المجد إلى الأبد :

 يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول: ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر. آمين " 2 بط 3 : 18 " . وعبارة ( ربنا ) مع عبارة ( له المجد ) دليل واضح على اللاهوت .



+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح :

 الإيمان به يوصل إلى الحياة الأبدية " يو 3 16 : " وعدم الإيمان به يؤدي إلى الهلاك. ولذلك يقول السيد المسيح : إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم " يو 8 : 24 " . وفي علاقة الإيمان به بالحياة، يقول في قصة إقامة لعازر: مَن آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل مَن كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد " يو 11 : 25 ، 26 "  .



+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : 

هذا الإيمان يؤهل المؤمن أن يكون ابناً للَّـه. بأن يولد بعماده من الماء والروح " يو 3 : 5 " . ولهذا قال الكتاب: وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أبناء اللَّـه أي المؤمنون بِاسمه " يو 1 : 12 " .



+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : 

من نتائج الإيمان بالمسيح أنه لا يخزى في يوم الدينونة . في اليوم الأخير كل مَن يؤمن به لا يُخزى " رو 9 : 33 " ، " رو 10 : 11 " ،   "  1بط 2 : 6 " .



+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح :

 الإيمان يكون باللَّـه وحده . وبهذا الإيمان تتعلق أبدية الإنسان ومصيره . وهنا نجد نصاً هاماً في الكتاب وهو قول السيد المسيح : أنتم تؤمنون باللَّـه فآمنوا بي " يو 14 : 1 " وهكــذا جعــل الإيمــان بــه مســاوياً للإيمــان بــالآب .



+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح :

 الإيمان به قضية خلاصية ، بها يتعلق خلاص الإنسان. ولهذا قالا بولس وسيلا لسجَّان فيلبي: آمِن بالرب يسوع ، فتخلُص أنت وأهل بيتك " أع 16 : 31 " . طبعاً إن سلك في الأمور المتعلقة بهذا الإيمان ، مثال ذلك قوله : مَن آمن واعتمد خَلَصَ " مر 16 : 16 " .



+ الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : 

به ننال غفران الخطايا كما قال بطرس الرسول في قبول كرنيليوس: له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل مَن يؤمن به، ينال بِاسمه غفران الخطايا " أع 10 : 43 " .



+ السيد المسيح هو الرب :

إن تعبير رب المجد دليل على اللاهوت لأن المجد ليس له رب إلا اللَّـه وحده ، الكُلي المجد. وتعبير رب المجد أقوى بكثير من عبارة له المجد . وقد قيلت العبارتان عن السيد المسيح. وتعبير رب المجد تكرر مرة أخرى في قول بولس الرسول عن الحكمة الإلهية التي لو عرفوها لَمَا صلبوا رب المجد " 1 كو 2 : 8 " . 



+ السيد المسيح هو الرب : 

قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى المسيح في ساعة الموت مثل اسطفانوس أول الشمامسة يقول في ساعة موته: أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي " أع 59 : 7 " . فهو هنا يعترف أن يسوع هو الرب ويقول هذا بعد أن رآه قائماً عن يمين اللَّـه في الأعالي. إنه اعتراف واضح بلاهوته. ومثله اعتراف اللص اليمين الذي قال له : اذكرني يارب متى جئتَ في ملكوتك . 



+ السيد المسيح هو الرب : 

عبارة الرب يسوع هيَ آخِر عبارة يختمبها العهد الجديد تعال أيها الرب يسوع. نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين" رؤيا 22 : 20، 21 " وكلمة ربنا شهادة واضحة على أنه اللـه. لأننا لا نقول ربنا لبشر.



+ السيد المسيح هو الرب :

 استخدمت الملائكة لقب الرب بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح سواء في البشارة بميلاده أو البشارة بقيامته. ففي الميلاد قال الملاك للرعاة: ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب: أنه وُلِدَ لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب " لو 2 : 10 ، 11 ". وفي القيامة قال للمريمتين: أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو هَهُنا، لأنه قام كما قال. هلمـا انظـرا الموضـع الـذي كـان الـرب مضطجعـاً فيـه " مت 28 : 5 ، 6 "  .



+ السيد المسيح هو الرب : 

بعد معجزة القيامة استخدمت كلمة الرب كثيراً، فمنها: ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب " يو 20 : 20 ". فقال له التلاميذ الآخرون ( لتوما ): قد رأينا الرب " يو 20 : 25 ". وهم يقولون أن الرب قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان " لو 24 : 34 ". قال بطرس للمسيح ثلاث مرات: أنت تعلم يارب إني أحبك. " يو 21 : 15،17 " .

+ السيد المسيح هو الرب :

 وقد أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح لقب رب الأرباب وهو من ألقاب اللَّـه وحده. فقيل في سفر التثنية: لأن الرب إلهكم هو إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب " تث 10 : 17 ". ونرى أن لقب رب الأرباب أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح فقيل في سفر الرؤيا: وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " رؤ 19 : 16 " . فمَن يكون رب الأرباب سوى اللَّـه نفسه.



+ السيد المسيح هو الرب :

 الرب اسم من أسماء اللـه وأُطلِقَ اسم الرب على السيد المسيح في مناسبات تدل على لاهوته ، ولعلَّ منها ذلك السؤال الذي حيَّر به الربُّ الفريسيين، حينما قالوا إن المسيح هو ابن داود. فقال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً : قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك " مز 109 : 1 " فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة " مت 22 : 43 ـ 46 " .



+ السيد المسيح هو الرب :

أُطلِقَ لقب الرب على السيد المسيح في أسفار العهد الجديد . وكمثال لذلك في سفر أعمال الرسل ، قال الرب لشاول : أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده ... فقال : ... يارب ، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟ " أع 9 : 5 ، 6 ". وقال بولس الرسول : لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن أن نخلص كما أولئك أيضاً " أع 15 : 11 "  . ولا شك أن هذا دليل على لاهوته .


+ السيد المسيح هو الرب :

قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح في مجال الخلق فقال بولس الرسول : ورب واحد يسوع المسيح ، الذي به جميع الأشياء ، ونحن به " 1 كو 8 : 6 ".



+ نزول السيد المسيح من السماء :

 السيد المسيح أعطى الرسل مفاتيح السماء فقد قال لبطرس ممثلاً لهم وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات " مت 16 : 19 ". وهنا نسأل مَن له سلطان أن يُسلِّم مفاتيح السموات للبشر ويعطيهم سلطاناً أن يَحلوا ويربطوا فيها سوى اللَّـه نفسه ؟!.


----------



## answer me muslims (3 مارس 2006)

رجاء خاص من الاخت العزيزة مرتينا ان لا تدع فرصه للهروب الكبير للاخ المسلم لان هذا الحوار حول لهوت السيد المسيح ولكن بعد مافشل الاستاذ العزيز على مايريد اثباته فبقا عامل زى الملاكم الخد الضربه القاضيه ونازل تشليت فى كل حته اتمنى ان الاخت الغاليه مرتينا لاتدع له هذه الفرصه


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

*لاهوت السيد المسيح من القرأن حتي الشيطان لن يستطيع اخفاءه*

+ إثبات تجسد السيد المسيح الإلهى فى القرآن فارسلنا اليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا سورة مريم17 
 + فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلنا ابنها اية للعالمين سورة الأنبياء91
 + السيد المسيح هو المبارك *وجعلنى مباركا اينما كنت ولم يجلعنى جبارا شقيا مريم
 + المسيح هو كلمة الله في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله يوحنا1-1 *ال عمران45 *النساء171 *كلمة منه اسمه المسيح وليس كلمة منه اسمها المسيح وهذا يؤكد انه فى البدء كان الكلمة وليس فى البدء كانت الكلمة يوحنا1-1
 + حاول المفسرون توضيح ان كلمة الله تعنى اللفظ وليس الاسم ولو كان ذلك لقال كلمة منه اسمها المسيح (مؤنث) وليس كلمة منه اسمه المسيح (مذكر)، وقولة القاها الى مريم يوضح ان الكلمة كان موجود قبل ان يتم القاءها فى بطن مريم *ثم قولة اسمه المسيح يوضح ان الاسم كان موجودا وكائنا قبل ان ينزل فى بطن مريم والا لكان قال يسمونه المسيح

 جاء فى يوحنا1-1 الكلمة كان عند الله وليست الكلمة كانت عند الله، وجاء فى القران اذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح وليس كلمة منه اسمها المسيح راجع سورة ال عمران45

 +القرأن يشهد بأزلية المسيح لانه كلمة الله وروح منه *اذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح ال عمران45 *انما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه النساء141 +راجع يوحنا1-1

 +السيد المسيح معصوم من الخطأ يوحنا8-46 يوحنا19-6 بطرس الاولى2-22 عبرانيين7-26 *وانى سميتها مريم وانى اعيذها بك وبذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم ال عمران *

 +السيد المسيح كلمة الله النساء171 *وروح الله سورة البقرة 78،253 *يتكلم فى المهد وهو صغيرا واذ قال الله يا عيسى بن مريم نعمتى عليك وعلى والدتك اذ ايدك بروح القدس تكلم الناس فى المهد وكهلا المائدة110

 +الشفاعة لله فقط *قل لله الشفاعة الزمر33 *الذى خلق السموات والارض وما بينهما فى ستة ايام ثم استوى على العرش ما لكم من دونه ولى ولا شفيع السجدة32 * قال الرازى ان المسيح سوف تكون له شفاعة فى الناس لانه وجيها فى الدنيا والاخرة والوحيد المعصوم من الخطأ ولم ينخسه الشيطان

 إن ربك هو الخلاق العليم سورة الحجر86
والسيد المسيح خلق وليس هناك اي نبي اخر خلق
وهذا ان دل علي شئ يدل علي انه اله كامل في صورة انسان بكل ما يحمله من صفات اللاهوت 
انظروا التحدي في هذه الاية 
 هل من خالق غير الله فاطر35:3
انظر يا مسلم قرأنك ينفي وجود خالق غير الله والسيد المسيح خلق اذن لا يمكن ان يكون غير الله 
 لا إله إلا هو يحي ويميت الاعراف158 

والسيد المسيح اقام موتي وخلق عينان للمولود اعمي 
 +السيد المسيح هو الله الخالق واذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير باذنى واذ تخرج الموتى باذنى ال عمران49 *وهو الذى احياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحيكم الحج * قال من يحى العظام وهى رميم قل يحيها الذى انشأها اول مرة يس78 *فالله هو اولى وهو يحيى الموتى الشورى9 *وهو الذى يخرج الحى من الميت والميت من الحى سورة الرووم19

وكل تلك الشروط انطبقت تماما علي السيد المسيح 

 ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق سورة مريم34

 ورسولا إلى بني إسرائيل أني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بإذن الله وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين ال عمران45

وهنا لنا وقفه فالمسلمون يقولون بأذن الله ونحن نقول نعم فالاهوت المتحد بناسوت المسيح هو من عبده ولكن نحن لا نعبد جسد المسيح ولكن نحن نعبد الاله المتجسد في شخصه 

 جاء على لسان عيسى - وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين ال عمران45
صفة اخري تضاف للمسيح معرفة الغيب 

انظروا هذا التناقض وماذا قال النبي المزعوم محمد 
 جاء على لسان محمد - ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا الاسراء85
هذا هو رد رسول الله عندما سأل عن معني الروح 

واخر شئ سأختم بيه هو ان المسيح سيأتي ديان للعالميين 
 +السيد المسيح هو الله الديان +يوحنا5-22 رؤيا19-11 مزامير7-8 اشعياء3-13 *روى البخارى لا تقوم الساعة حتى ينزل فيكم عيسى بن مريم جكما مقسطا
 يوشك المسيح عيسى ابن مريم ان ينزل حكما قسطا واماما عدلا - مسند أبى هريرة حديث9359

من هنو الديان غير الله ؟؟؟
 الله يحكم بينكم يوم القيامة فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون سورة الحج69
اذن الديان هو الله والسيد المسيح سيأتي كديان اذن السيد المسيح هو الله 

سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## maarttina (3 مارس 2006)

انا عارفه يا أستاذي أنسر انه هيعمل كده وعلشان كده ماردش علي سؤالي في المناظرة الاسلامية وترك الموقع عقب كتابة الكلام اللي مش مفهوم منه حاجة ده ولكن انا لا امل ساظل بنفس الموضوع هو اثبات الوهية السيد المسيح ولا يهمني ان يشارك ام لا


----------



## azizcool (5 مارس 2006)

لن أرد و لسبب آخر هو تدخل ذلك الشخص و لم يحذف رده و هذا خرق لقانون المناظرة احترموا أولا قوانينكم و بعدين انتظري ردي...


----------



## maarttina (5 مارس 2006)

منتظره الرد في المناظرة الاسلامية حتي نبدأ الحوار لانه مش من المعقول انك هتثبتلي ان الاسلام دين الحق وانت لا تجيب 
ثانيا استاذ انسر مشرف ومن حقه التدخل لا تملي علينا شروطك مش عاوز تكمل انت حر كده كده انا متوقعه هروبك


----------



## azizcool (5 مارس 2006)

رد السيد روح الحق يحدف و رد انسر لا هذا ما يسمى الكيل بمكيالين...
ثم الشروط أنت من وضعتها و ان لم تلتزمي بما وضعتي فهذا هراء...
أنت من طلبتي عدم تدخل أي أحد و راجعي قوانينك بالمناظرة...
أما عن الهروب فأنا ملاحظ حملة لاخراجي من المنتدى لأن مواضيعي بدأت تجلب لكم الصداع...


----------



## maarttina (5 مارس 2006)

تجلب لي انا الصداع ؟؟؟؟
تصدق انك اضعف من ناقشت بحياتي وللاسف حتي الذكاء والخبث لا تجيده يعني مافيش اي مميزات من مناقشتي معاك غير اني لو ماوفقتش هتقول هربت 
لكن كي لا تتحجج وتهرب مرة اخري اقول لك اجب علي سؤالي في المناظرة الاسلامية والا سأعاملك بالمثل ولن اجيب علي اسئلتك ثانية 
والاهم الاستاذ انسر لن يتدخل بالحوار بل كتب مداخلة لتنبيهي لشئ انت بالفعل تفعله الان


----------



## azizcool (6 مارس 2006)

يكفيني فخرا أن أسلم على يدي الكثيرين و الحمد لله و كل شيء في سبيل الله لا نريد متاع الدنيا بل الآخرة و لكي لا أدخل معكي في شنآن أرجوا غلق عضويتي لأني لا أريد تبادل السب و الشتم مع أحد و أعتبريه كما تعتبريه أنا لدي مبادئ مختلفة عن مبادئ حواركم الذي يطبعه الاستهزاء و الشتم و الحذف هذه آخر ماركة و أرجوا غلق عضويتي...


----------



## maarttina (6 مارس 2006)

اسلم علي يديك الضعفاء قليلي الايمان من هم لا يعرفون حقيقتك وحقيقة محمدك والهك 
اما من هم يعلمون كل تلك الاشياء فانت تفشل حتي انت تحاورهم او تقنع اصغرهم 
وليس معني ان العالم كله يصبح مسلما ان الاسلام هو دين الحق انت واهم 
سيظل الاسلام بالنسبة لي هي عبارة عن مجموعة عادات وثنية وتقبيل لحجر اسود ليس له اي قيمة مثلك مثل عباد الشمس والنجوم 
اذا كنت ترغب باستفزازي فاحتمل وتأكد انني لن اسبك بكلمة كلها اشياء موجوده بكتبك


----------



## maarttina (6 مارس 2006)

نسيت اقولك حاجة بيقولها في مصر خد الباب وراك وماتقطعش الجوابات 
اظن باين اوي انك ماقدرتش تهزم انسانه قال عنها دينك ناقصة عقل واثبتت للجميع بالمنتدي من هو ناقص العقل والحجه ويهرب امام النساء 
علي العموم براحتك تسيب المنتدي او لا ده شئ يرجعلك


----------



## maarttina (6 مارس 2006)

تم غلق الموضوع لانسحاب المناظر المسلم الاستاذ azizcool


----------



## answer me muslims (6 مارس 2006)

الهروب الكبيرررررررررررررررررر:bud:


----------

